# Wessex Fertility : Part 14



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home ladies, Love and luck to you all  

Just a gentle reminder to keep baby/pregnancy talk to a minimum


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

We really must talk a lot!!   

Hope everyone is having a fab weekend.   the weather stays nice for tomorrow - hoping to do a BBQ.

Ells


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Ells- what were you doing up at that time of night..... 
The weather looks like it might improve this week.... yesterday was lovely.

Hope you are all having a restful weekend.

L


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi LAM,

I know I know!  We had been out with my parents and got back late   and i think we are still on Jamaican time a bit - we slept in until 9.50am this morning   .  I am usually up by 7.30am!

How are you feeling?  I bet you have a nice round belly!!  

How's everyone else?  

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

I also noticed your 00:00 time Ells!  Very smart   Not sure what is wrong with us, but even when we really try, we are never in bed before 11pm.  We did get a good lay in this morning though - 10:45am!  M&K woke about 10:30 but were quietly playing.  I love listening to them chatting.  They were talking 'for' their teddies and each was asking th other to be their friend.  


Not complaining about the weather, I much prefer the cooler weather even if it is forfeited with rain.  I'm not too great in the heat or sun.  Atleast you know where you stand with the rain


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Witters - Thats brill that you could get a lie in until 10.45am!  Your twins are very good, its great that they can keep themselves occupied for a bit too.  

LAM how are you feeling now that you dont have to go into work?  I bet its a real relief not to have to get up and ready for a specific time.  Have you been given a due date?  It would be sooner then if you were having a single baby wouldnt it?

Kirst how are you doing hun?  Did you have your scan today?

PoDdy, what date are you in?  Are you feeling okay?

Emma, how are you hunney?

Sofia, are you wishing that you could go back on holiday?

Twiglet - hello and welcome.  I havent had a cyst show up so I cant help, sorry hun.  I know its quite comomn though and shouldnt cause you too many probs, I understand that its just a case of waiting for them to go down - which is bloomin frustrating when all you want to do is get going   .  When do you have to go for another scan?

CJH,, congratualtions on your BFP, when are you having your scan, its cant be too far way now?

NNellie, how was your appointment?

P.Belle, welcome to the thread hun.  The ladies on here are absolutely fab, very supportive.  You will be good hands.  Do you know when you will be starting your treatment?

Hello to anyone I may have missed (sorry  ) .

Well we had some semi-positive news on the appel front.  The Policy has now been changed and the new changes will take effect from 1st December, the main ones are that you now have to be between 30-34 and have been trying for at least 3 years or have a clear diagnosed IF reason and no chance of sucess naturally and noty self funded more then 2 IVF/ICSI cycles (the best bit...  excluding FET!!!) so we now meet the criteria.  We are still hoping that we will get through on the appeal anyway so that we dont have to wait until 1st December to be referred otherwise we will be waiting ages for treatment.  

The planning stuff wasnt too bad either - we have to make the roof over the garage lower which means that we will loose a bedroom, so we will have 2 big beds up there and one downstairs (its a bungalow) but we are going to do it so that we can add on a bedroom at the back if we need to in a few years time   .  

I am off to pack up to go home - naughty I know.  Off for a walk this evening so hoping that the rain will stay off!

Hope everyone has a good evening.

Ells


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Ells

Fantastic news about the appeal - great to hear that you meet the criteria. How many cycles will you be eligible for? Fingers crossed that you won't have to wait ages for a decision and get to have tx really soon. Funding is a real nightmare and they seem to make some really wacky rules, but it sounds like the new guidance will at least make it equal across hampshire, even if they are not following NICE guidelines  


4 days till scan and counting!

C
x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi C,

4 days is not long to wait!  I bet you cant wait, its a shame there isnt a self scanner that you can buy and you can keep an eye on the babe yourself   .

We are hoping and   that we get a yes on the appeal but it does feel as if we are heading in the right direction.  We only get 1 cycle funded and it would only cover 1 transfer - it doesnt include FET's but they will pay for embryo storage for 3 years - but its better then nothing.  We are   that it will be 3rd time lucky for us.  I dont know why they cant just follow the NICE guidelines - its one of those 'if it suits' I think.  Fingers crossed we will get an answer soon.  

Hope everyone else is okay, just waiting for BF to arrive to go for our walk   .  

Ells


----------



## pompeybelle (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi everyone,  thanks for such a warm welcome.

I am doing ICSI at the Wessex in September on a short protocol,  I had the option to start sooner but I wanted to have time to get fit, healthy and give the acupuncture and vitamins time to kick in.  At the moment I am lurching from being terrified to being confident it will work and then terrified again.....then I have to have some wine to calm down and all my plans to be healthy go out the window....this really is a minefield!!!  I think that I am going to be completely   by the time my tx comes round!

so pleased for all your successes, Hopefully some of your   will rub off!!  What did you all do to get such good results?  At the moment I think I would walk to the moon if you told me it would help!!!

xxxxx


----------



## nervousnellie (May 30, 2009)

Hi pompeybelle!

Your message gave me a much needed smile today. 

I think it's normal to go from being terrified to confident, I know what you mean about going mad   I've got my 1st app on Thursday and I think that's when it'll really hit me.  

There are lots of success stories on here which is great. 

I'm sure being fit, healthy etc will all help. 

Nice to know I'm not the only one going mad. Maybe we should start a mad thread....!

NN


----------



## pompeybelle (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi Nervous  

I'm feeling a quite sane today - but that could all change!  It is the waiting that kills me - permenantly waiting for the next step is enough to send anyone  !  My poor DH - he is quite unfazed by it all and puts up really well with my insanity!  Coming on here helps to put everything in perspective a bit and it helps to chat to people who have gone/are going through the same thing.

I agree about the success stories being great - helps with the PMA   !

I bought a Zita West book to prepare but if you go to the cycle buddies thread for August/September, on page 10 someone posted a link that lists out the information listed in the book to prepare (for some reason I cant cut and paste the link!)  

Good luck with the appointment.  Are you at Southampton?  they are so nice there' s no need to be nervous at all.  I feel very ....erm...safe I suppose, in their hands - does that sound odd?

Let us know how you get on xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

It's great that you have such a supportive husband, it's just what we need during theses stressful times.  My DH is great too.  A real worry wort - worse than me, but always there to talk it through.  He was the one who found me FF actually, I think he likes the fact I can talk to others going through the same and get some 'real life' feedback rather than just his opinion, information fromm google or the way he looks at things.  Throughout treatment, we didn't tell anyone.  Tell a lie, we told his business partner, but they have 4 children and so haven't had the struggle that we have and so don't understand to that level.  

What you are eeling is all normal 

Kirst, how's the scan?


----------



## loopylu1000 (Nov 9, 2007)

Hi girls,

I haven't posted on this board for a while but I wanted to share my good news with you all.
Thanks to the Wessex I am now the proud Mummy of little baby Matilda, born last wednesday on her due date weighing 7lbs 3oz. She is very very perfect. I never ever thought that I would achieve this milestone, but after the 3 goes at ICSI it all finally happened. My words of wisdom now are to never give up. Parenthood is very very hard but every second is magical. 
Good luck to all of you still going through treatment, you are most definately in the right place.

Loopy xxxxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Congratulations on becoming a mummy Loopy   ,  it must be amazing to just looking at your baby girl!

Kirst, how did you get on today?

Witters, I think FF is totally fantastic - I really dont know how I would have coped and continue to cope without all you lovely, wonderful ladies.

PoD, how are you hun?

CJH, not long until scan you must be counting down the hours now!

Emma, sweetie how are you doing?

LAM, how is the summer break going?

Twiglet, how are you,

Nervous P'Belle, everything will be fine, you are in good hands.

Sofia, how are you hunney?  We havent heard from you for a little bit, hope you are okay.

Hope I havent forgotten anyone   , sorry if I have   .

Had a really long day today, had to get up at 5.30am   to go up to our Tilbury office and have only just got back home   .  Totally knackered - its going to be an early one for me tonight.  

Really hope everyone is okay. 

Ells


----------



## Twiglet (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi everyone

Posting really late this evening, should get off to bed really, but just keep reading all your messages and grabbing that PMA! God, I need some of that.... 

Ells - thank for your kind words.  Just waiting to see if these wonderful cysts have shrunk.  Everytime I think about it my sides twinge just to get me paranoid!

NNellie - Trust me, you're not the only one going mad....   Hope all is well.

Pompeybelle - THANK YOU for you pm's - they are helping me realise that I'm not the only one feeling the way I do  

Hi to everyone else  

Well another day, another pg announcement that isn't mine!  As soon as you think you're on an even keel, there's another knock back.  I'm trying to keep smiling.  (Does anyone remember that ChumbaWhumba song.. 'I get knocked down, but I get up again....')

This site fills me with inspiration every time THANK YOU to all of you for your words of wisdom, spirit and support.  You are all stars.  

Phew! Don't normally get that emotional!  Am definately going to lie down now! 

Michelle x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Loopy, many congratulations on the safe arrival of your little girl Matilda! Thank's for letting us all know! Enjoy her, as you say, all the hard work is well worth it 

Ells, yuck on the long day! DH can sympathise with you, he was up at a similar time this morning as he has a meeting in Middleborough. Crazy drive just for an hour or two but needs must if you want the business!

Michelle, another night owl eh? All we need are more hours in the day - unless we are on a scan or 2ww ofcourse  Sorry to hear that you have to contend with a pregnancy announcement  You will get the chance very soon  I have PCOS and so suffer with cysts too. Mine seem to come and go all by themselves, so hopefully you will be all set to go very soon 

Still crazy busy here. I really do need more hours in the day. I am at home all day but you would never know it given the state of my house  It can be very depressing at times. There is just so much stuff. All it needs is a good clear out. Trouble is, I don't know where to start. Plus I hate to admit it, but I'm dreadful at getting in that frame of mind, so like to keep everything! I'm going to have to learn quickly though, we are truly bursting at the seams. urgh!! Oh well, supposed to be a nice day today, so I need to get out in the garden and see if the grass is too wet to mow. I bet it is, but it relly needs doing.

I have been doing a spot of horse whispering with PeJe this week. He is a great horse, but does get a bit jumpy in the wind. So I have made him conquor his fears! In the space of about 30 minutes, I have got him standing still whilst I wave a big stick with a very rustly plastic bag on all over him. Initially, he was arching his neck, snorting and darting off. click here to look at a clip and some pictures...


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies

well had scan and baby has died, i cant believe it and still has not sunk in, we really thought this was our time. this is just never gonna happen, only one more chance and i cant even bear thought of doing again, this hurts so much. they are leaving baby inside to see if naturally goes once stopped all meds, if not go up to hospital for d and c.

kirst x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Oh, Kirst   I am so sorry   Take time to heal


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Kirst, I have no words for you I am so so sorry for you both   .  Thinking of you.  We are here if you need us.  So sorry hunni.

Ells


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Kirst- so sorry to hear you news..... words cannot express how I feel for you.... please take care and the time you need to heal.

Loopy- congrats on the birth of Matilda.... lovely name.

Just a quick one from me s feeling rubbish- having been suffering with my sinus' that has finally cleared to wake up this morning with an infection around my wisdom tooth.... dentist doesn't want to give me antibiotics- so cleaned it and packed it with fowl tasting stuff.... hoping the infection clears quickly.

Love and hugs to you all.

Take care.


----------



## emsypops (Mar 4, 2007)

Kirst,
I am so sorry for your loss, its totally devastating, please take care of yourself

love
Emma


----------



## Twiglet (Mar 22, 2007)

Kirst - I am SO sorry, words cannot help at this time, but my thoughts are with you. Try and be strong - it will be worth trying again, please don't give up hope. Time will begin to heal and you will find the strength again.  

Michelle x


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

Kirst

I am so so sorry to hear your sad news. Sending you big  . 


C
x


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

I hardly ever post on here anymore, but just wanted to say how sorry I am Birdey.    Life is very unfair.

xxxx


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Birdey Sweety  
I am so sorry to hear your news.  You have been such a wonderful support to me and I really hoped that everything would work out for you, you deserve it so much    Take time to grieve and look after each other. Leave the decision about going again to a later date when you feel stronger, you don't need to decide now.  

We had our scan yesterday, as I had some bleeding on Wednesday at work.  We really thought that it was the end, so they brought my scan forward by 1 day.  Anyway, everything looks good and the bleeding wasn't from the baby, so they said it could have either been the polyp on my cervix (found at ET) or just a burst blood vessel, like a nose bleed. Heartbeat seen.

Cal, sorry I wasn't there this morning, but as you can see, I had to go yesterday instead.  Hope it all went well.

PoDdy


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

Great news PoDdy, so pleased that you saw the heatbeat  What a worrying time it must have been for you.

I had my scan this morning. As I was only just 6weeks wasn't expecting to see much, but was amazed when we saw a little one and a flicker of a heartbeat. Doc finished the scan and then decided that he would do a triple check and after another prod found another little one with a flicker of a heartbeat. Said not to get too excited as it was early days - fingers and toes crossed for next scan at 8 weeks. Now even more terrified!

C


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Kirst how are you hunni?  Sending you lots of   .  Take care of yourselves sweetie.  When you are up to it come and say hi.   

PoDdy, sounds scary   but great news.  Are you still on cloud 9?  Have you been feeling tired?  Any other symptoms?

CJH wow two little ones - congratualtions.

How is everyone else?

Well its Friday   yey.  Hopefully this weekend weather will not be as bad as they have been predicting, really want to do some more stuff in the garden with DH.  Saw our GP yesterday (DH had an allegic reation with a bite   but all okay) and metioned the appeal and he seemed to think it all sounds very positive so we are really   that we will get the funding and we will hear soon.  

Enjoy your Fridays!

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ells, I hope the funding goes ahead quickly for you   Poor DH, I hope he's ok now!

Kirst, thinking about you...

PoDdy, great news!  So pleased that all looks ok   I had bleeding throughout my pregnancy and they never found a reason for it   |Roll on your next 2WW!

CJH, double congratulations!  I know the emotions you are feeling at this point   How exciting!

Keilidh transitioned into a big girl yesterday as she went to bed with no nappy on   She decided enough was enough and refused to wear it.  She was great, had a little dribble in her bed at 4:30am when she woke up to go, but not enough to have to change the bed.  We are nearly as proud of her as she is herself!


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Pody and CJh- Glad the scans went well.... rest up and take care of yourselves and your cargo.

Witters- you Must be so proud of your little girl.... hope it continues that way fro you and you have many dry nights ahead.

Ells- Glad all is looking good on the funding front.... you are in my thoughts.

Kirt- Big hugs to you.... thinking of you.

Have a good weekend all.

L


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Congrats at reaching 24 weeks LAM!  That was always a big milestone for me


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Cal 
Congrats on the two little fellas!!!  What a lovely suprise for you and DH  

Thanks for the kind words ladies.  

PoDdy


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Evening ladies, 

just thought I would pop on here and see how you all are.  Our thread seems to have gone a bit quiet!  

Hope all you ladies with growing bumps are feeling okay and are enjoying your weekends.

Hi to everyone else!

I am hoping the weather is better tomorrow as we really need to attack our front garden and get it back under control   .  

Anyway enjoy the rest of your weekends.

Kirst and Emma - been thinking of you both   

Ells


----------



## splodgesmum (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi all, just popping onto catch up and was so sad to read Birdy's news - how devastating for you and dh, words cannot begin to comfort. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## splodgesmum (Jan 29, 2006)

Congrats on the scan results for PoDdy and Cal - that's great news, and congrats on LAM making it to 24 weeks,

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## nervousnellie (May 30, 2009)

Afternoon everyone.

Just a quick scribble as I've been away for the weekend (girls' weekend away - shopping heaven). 

I had my first appointment at Wessex on Thursday and it was fine, no idea what I was worrying about  

I knew I was having a scan but I thought it'd be ultrasound on my stomach - err no! I don't know who was more horrified, me or OH, when the consultant told me to take my bottoms off and "you can sit next to her there" to my OH. I sat there mortified at the internal scan whilst OH sat there peering at the screen absolutely fascinated!!!! it gave us a laugh on the way home.    

There's no waiting list so when I get my next AF I need to phone Gillian and book my day 19 appointment - still hasn't sunk in yet. 

Huge apologies for not asking about you all - hope everyone is doing okay this weekend.   and   to you all.  

NN


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi NN,
Glad everything went ok.  Sorry I didn't warn you about 'dildo-cam' as it is affectionately called   .  I think most people have experienced this before going for IVF, so I didn't think to tell you   Hope it wasn't too traumatic and at least you were able to have a good laugh.

How exciting - come on AF!!

PoD


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Nervous, glad your appointment went well   I too am sorry for not arning you.  Probably better in hindsight as you would have been even more nervous before   My DH loved looking at the screen too, it's great that they show an interest   Roll on AF!  Any idea of when she might be due?

Kirst, Emma, I hope you are ok 

PoDdy, Cal, how are you feeling?

We are waiting in for the gas men   e've had majour gas works going on right outside our house for over 3 months now (were told initially it would be 5 weeks!)  We thought they ere finally packing up on Friday until I discovered we had no hot water.  Initial thoughts were that the boiler had packed up, but it turns out that we have no gas supply.  Ofcourse, nobody was about to tell so we called the emergency number.  Long story short, they had transfered from the old to the new gas mains but had 'forgotten' to connect us up!  We were told they would be here at 8am this morning - almost 8:30am and nobody to see so far...  Roll on being able to shower, cook and keep warm soon!  Ok, the latter is a little exageration in August, but the option would be nice!


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Witters - what a pain, especially with two little ones!  I hope you give them what for   .  

Nervous,  glad the appointment went well.  I'm with Witters -it would have been worse to have known about the internal scan   .  Are you looking forward to starting?  Do you know what protocol you will be doing?

Kirst and Emms, hope you are both okay?  If you can pop on and say hi    .

Splondgesmum, how are you feeling hun?  

Cal how are you feeling, has it sunk in yet?

PoD, how are you sweetie?

LAM, how are you feeling?  You must really be getting into the relaxing now

Sofia, how are you hunney?  Long time no speak!  Hope you are okay.

Hi to anyone that I may have missed (sorry   ) .  I have a tough meeting this afternoon, I have to tell someone off - they keep leaving work early without checking its okay - and I mean early   ! Also it transpires that, after moaning that they dont have enough time and that they are feeling 'overloaded' , they have been on the internet for about 3 hours a day goodling things to do with motorbikes and boats!  No impressed   .  

Going walking with my friend tonight, hopefully it will start dry.

Hope everyone else is okay!

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Will be thinking of you in the telling off Ells   Difficult situation.  That's the worst part of being the boss, I hated it when I had my shops.  Let us know how he takes it 

We now have gas!  They turned up at 9:30am and dug several holes in our driveway, alley and lawn as well as the road and pavement.  After elimination process, they finally worked out where they should be   I don't care, atleast we have gas again


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Witters- glad that you have gas again- but i hope they filled in the holes. My headteacher hadto argue with the electricity board to fill in the hole they dug when contractors went through the main cabe to the school and the village.... But at least you now have hot water.

We have our appointment with the cleft nurse tomoorow and are then driving up to kiddicare- staying the night. Then on Thursday are off to Torquay for 3 nights as it is our 10 year wedding anniversary. So I will not be around until next week.

Have a good one all.
Hugs to you all
L


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Good luck tomorrow with the cleft specialist LAM   Have fun at Kiddicare!  

The holes are all filled in, so not too bad.  I think after the phone call to DH at the weekend, they wanted to stay on the right side of us


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

LAM have a lovely time in Torquay and enjoy your anniversary.  Good luck with your appointment tomorrow.

Yey on the gas Witters!  Glad they didnt want to upset you and leave it looking like mole heaven   .

Meeting went okay but meeting again tomorrow as they have gone away to think about things and respond to what I have said - more fun and games tomorrow   .

Off to have a massage on my neck now   and then off for walkies and there are no clouds in the sky   .

Speak later, enjoy a lovely summer evening!

Ells


----------



## nervousnellie (May 30, 2009)

Evening everyone. 

PoDdy - 'dildo cam' pretty much summed it up - OH liked the term when I told him  

Witters - AF is due around the 14th, this will be my first test of patience and the only time I've wanted AF to arrive   Congratulations on getting your gas supply back, what a pain   

Ells - I agree, it was probably best not to know about the scan in advance but it was interesting. hope your meeting tomorrow goes okay, hopefully the person will have done some thinking this evening.  We're doing the long protocol ICSI, OH has decided to get some swimmers banked before the actual 'big' day so he doesn't have to worry about getting too stressed - he's being so good and supportive about everything. Almost forgot, hope you enjoyed your neck massage and walk    

LAM - good luck for the appointment with the cleft nurse. Congratulations for your 10th wedding anniversary, have a great time in Torquay. 

Two more sleeps until we go to Guernsey - can't wait!

NN


----------



## pompeybelle (Jul 10, 2009)

Hey all.  Glad everyone is doing well 

Nervous - whoops didnt think to mention the 'dildo cam'  I am so used to it now I practically whip my nickers of as I walk into the consultants room ha ha!  Not long till the 14th not sure how long you down reg for on long protocol.  I am doing short protocol so dont down reg and just go straight into the injections around the 10th September.  the countdown is just about killing me!  Have a wonderful break - at least it will take your mind off the waiting!!

LAM good luck with the appointment - it is amazing that they start sorting things out for you even before birth.  Have a lovely anniversary.  mine is on Monday - 13 years!

did anyone try Reiki during the build up to their treatment?  I'm thinking about giving it a go  

take care everyone xxx


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi girls,

Not had a chance to catch up with posts... sorry not been around... Had a long w/e in Austria visiting my cousin and her hubby and my auntie and uncle came over from S.America so we had a lovely family reunion... Austria was gorgeous too and we had such great weather. We celebrated my mum's b/day there too... Today at home luckily as am absolutely knackered but very happy...

Hope treatment for everyone is going well... will have to try to catch up at some point...

Ells thanks for remembering me and thinking of me... hols were lovely, glad yours were too.. we did so much walking in Austria - weight loss still going well here.. how are you doing?

Anyway just wanted to pop in and say hi and also wish everyone luck with their ttc journey....

Kirst - I am so sorry to hear your news, I hope you and other half are doing ok... sending you lots of huggles      thinking of you.

Emma- thinking of you too hun    

bbs
xx
Sofia


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Sofia   - great to hear from you.  Sounds like you have had a wonderful time.  Good to hear the weight loss is still on track.  I had a temporary blip but heading back in the right direction.  I went walking yesterday with my friend and we added an extra 15 minutes to our route but I had a new pair of trainers (with go faster stripes on   ) and they started rubbing - I have now got very very sore heel bits - both blisters bled   ouch ouch ouch.  Going to start an aerobics class on Thursday evenings, first one will be next week though, as I have a cold at the mo so dont think its such a good idea to kill myself twice over   .

P'Belle, we did the Short protocol last time, it really is so much easier and less stressful.  I think it took us just under 2 weeks from first injection to EC - super quick in comparison to our first protocol.  Trust me when I say time will fly by and you will be slowly going   on the 2 ww before you know it   .

Kirst - hello hun, hope things are a little bit easier hunney.  

Emma, hope you are okay hun.

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all okay!  

Well meeting with my team member has been put off to tomorrow - long story   but thankfully there is not a bad atmosphere so hopefully some of the points have sunk in!  

Having my hair done this evening, so looking forward to getting pampered for a few hours   .

Enjoy your evenings girls.

Ells


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

you too Ells   and enjoy the pampering and getting hair done   glad the weight loss back on track for you too..

evening to all 

xx
Sofia


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi girlies   ,

How are you all?  Have any of your been listening to the debates about IVF funding?  Its about time someone looked into it because it is so unfair.  Isnt it typical that South Central is one of the worst at following NICE's guidelines.  Aparently the government will be reviewing the guidleines next year and are considering making them 'rules', so PCT's cant avoid offering the funding!

I am at work so cant write a long post, but hope you are all well and looking forward to the weekend - its supposed to be sunny!!

Ells


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Helloo ladies,

hope everyone is okay.  This thread has gone very quiet I hope everyone is okay?

Ells


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies

just letting you know been in hospital this week. i stopped all meds on wed last week and started belleding friday, then sunday hit and was horrid 12 hours of constant bleeding every 10 mins i had to go to loo and it was awful. but thought that was it as passed so much and loads of clots. so although i felt rubbish i knew it was over. anyway was just getting on with it all then wed i was out on drive with hubby and dad and it all started again full bown bleeding and clots, i went through so many pads, tried calling clnic and doc to see if this was normal but could not get hold of anyone. the blood was awful so much i knew it was not normal so we went to a and e.
they were really good but spent 2 hours laying there with what felt like bleeding to death, anyway they could not see coz too much blood but she stuck her hand up sorry all tmi and pulled out my plcenta. it had got stuck and there were loads of clots there which were all coming out and because my plcenta had not come loose it was causing me to bleed heavy. my blood presure was mega low due to blood loss so had drip for fluids and stayed in to check bleeding. my bloods came back borderline they said if i had lost anymore blood i would have had to have transfusion. stayed in and rested bleeding has now eased of so hopefully on road to recovery, but feel so tired and light headed but should ease.
just cant beleieve that after losing baby and going through everything that we had to go through this too, i just dont know why its all happening to us. our bloods have also came back but all negative which is bad as wanted something to show p so that we can have something to work on for our last try. we have one test left which wassnt in some lupus anti coguylant i think so pray its positive. that sounds funny eh.

im sorry for the me post just thought id fill ya in on whats happening where not around at mo.

poDdy and cjh im really pleased all your scans are going so well please take care x

thank you all for you kind thoughts x

kirst x


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Kirst- poor you.... so sorry to read your post.... but i am glad that you are now on the mend... I hope that you are taking a least a few more days off work to get stronger. Take care and get plenty of rest. Sorry that your blood test results haven't shown up anything unusual.
Thinking of you.      

Well we had a lovely few days away...... now really tired.... Godd to spend time just me and DH.

Love and hugs to you all.

L


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

LAM, it sounds like you had a lovely time with your DH.  You'll have to make the most of it now - wont be long before there will be 5 of you   .  

Kirst -aww sweetie   .  It sounds like you have really been through the mill hun.  I really hope that they will be able to do more detailed tests for you - make sure they check you blood clotting ones.  I was reading on another thread and also in the Dr Beer book that it is a very common problem.  I hope that you will be able to rest next week and re-build your strength.  Sending you big   .

PoD - how are you hunney?  

Sofia - hows the exercise regime going- I'm almost there now, planning on doing the aerobics class this thursday and going for a light job with DH at some point.

Witters how are you hun?  

Cal how are you?  Hope all is going well.

NN Hope you have been enjoying the weekend and crossing of the days till your treatment can start.

Emms, how are you sweetie?  Hope you are okay.

How are you feeling splodgesmum?

Sorry if I've missed anyone.

Well what a lovely weekend.  Dh and I have just put our feet up as we have been running around friend and family - we had a BBQ and it was lovely.  It was really nice to see everyone.

Hope everyone has a good week.

Ells


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Ells - it was really a lovely weekend - glorious weather. Glad to hear that you did get the chance to put your feet up. I also heard some of the talk about  IVF this week , rubbish to hear that southampton has some really crazy PCT rules for funding. It would be great if there were some clear, sensible guidlines - I know the NHS has to ration treatment but some of the decisions are really unfair.

Kirst - I am so sorry to hear about your experience this week. I can't say anything that will make it better, but hope you are feeling physically better now. Life is so unbelievably cruel sometimes. Keep strong.

I have been a bit quiet this end as been having some spotting for a few days. It could be nothing, or it could be sign of impending m/c. I hope it's not, but having had 2 m/c last year I can't keep worrying. As a result have stayed away from pc for a little while as internet is feeding my worries! Anyway won't bang on about it as it's loads of folk on this thread are trying to get  pregnant and i am whingeing away when it finally happened.

PoDy - hope things are going well and bean is growing nicely. Rest and take it easy.

Hi to everyone else - hope you are all doing well.

C


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Kirst,   So sad to read your post and learn of what horrible things you are going through.  Life is being very cruel   I truly hope the worst is over and you will be able to look forward to more positive things going on in your life.  Keep strong, we are all here for you 

C, I hope the spotting eases   I had lots of bleeding as you know so understand the worry.  I however have been lucky and never had to experience loosing a baby, so didn't have that extra reality niggle (although I obviously thought it many a time)  You are doing tight by staying away for a bit.  Not long now until your follow up scan which hopefully will show all to be ok...

LAM, how did Kiddicare go?

Ells, glad to hear you had a good weekend.  It's nice to do nothing every now and then.


----------



## nervousnellie (May 30, 2009)

Evening everyone.

Birdey - I'm so sorry about your news, I can't even begin to imagine how you both feel. All I can do is send you lots of   and hope you are feeling better soon. 

I've been trying to catch up with all the messages and failed so I hope everyone else is doing okay and had a nice weekend. 

We had a lovely time in Guernsey, I came back nice and relaxed. I had reflexology last night which was bliss so in theory my body is now at one with itself - I wish!  

Ells, I think my day 1(!) is due this week although I'm trying not to think about it too much. 

I can smell the neighbour's barbecue so I'm off to hunt to barbecue coals, it's been lovely weather here today - hurray!

Have a good evening.

NN


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Kirst - am so sorry you've been going through such a rough time.... Lots of huggles for you and dh      

C- I hope the spotting has eased off - thinking of you and hoping for the very best      

Hope everyone is well... as usual lots of work and not a lot of time to get on here.....

Ells- not much exercise lately here   still maintaining weight which is good but do need to try and get some exercise in soon.. just been sooooooo tired lately and not in the mood.. weather doesn't help much though today lovely as was the w/e...... How is it going for you? would like to get an acupuncture appt soon too I really miss it....

Emma- thinking of you too  

sorry mind gone blank.. tired....

bbs
xx
Sofia


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi all....

Sofia- glad to see you back..... hope that you get some time to rnjoy the sunshine we have at the mo.

NN- Hope you enjoyed your BBQ.

Birdey- Hope that you are having a better week and are feeling a little stronger   to you.

CJH, Pody- hope that all is going well and that you are resting up.

Els- How are you- enjoying the sunshine and not exercising too hard.
Hello to anyone I have missed.

Witters- We had a fab time at kiddicare- so impressed with the place and the prices. Cot beds, mattresses, car seats and bases all now got and in the shed, also a few other bits and pieces. it was a long journey and glad we had booked a hotel overnight so we could go back the next day to buy and organise delivery. I am finding travelling very difficult atm. 

Off to consultant again tomorrow.


big hugs to you all

L


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Nervous, glad you had a great time away.  Your body appears to be ready to take on treatment now!  You go for it!

Sofia, I'm sure you're allowed a day or two off of exercise.  Goodness, my body is used to none!  Still admire your dedication 

LAM, glad your trip was successful.  We got loads of stuff from there, but ordered it all onlimne, never even thought of going to the shop.  We found it to be the best value and has all the good, safe brands which is even better.


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Just a quick update on consultant yesterday.... all looking good... one of the three slightly smaller so will be monitored more from now on... consultant not too worried but will check again in 2 weeks. Got to meet pediatrician and have a quick tour of special care. Now moved to weekly midwife checks.

Hope everyone else is well and that you are able to enjoy some of this better weather.
Hugs to you all

L


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Ooo LAM  things are moving on so quickly for you.  I hope the little one will be okay - I am sure he will be.  He needs to push his brothers over a bit   .

How are our ladies with bumps doing?  PoD how are you, we havent heard from you for a bit hope you are okay?

P'Belle, how are you sweetie?

Sofia - I miss my acu too, but we have said that we are going to give everything a break.  I am definitely going to start it again when we do our next cycle, I found it so relaxing and it really helped me relax and winddown after work quickly.

Kirst, hun, how are you doing?  I hope you are in a better place this week   .

Ems hope you are okay too.

CJH, how are you?  Have you had another scan?  

NN, any news hun?  How was your BBQ?

Witters how are you?  How is the pony?

Hello to anyone that I have missed.

Well nothing really to report from me, ploding along still waiting to hear whether we have good news on the appeal - they take such a long time to get back to you   .  AF is messing me around - it was due this morning and I have had very small bits of brown CM when i wipe since Tuesday eve- normally AF is full flow within the same day but nothing.  I have tested and surprise surprise negative but I have had a couple of twinges and sensitive (.)(.) which I only had on the last cycle when something happened.  And I have not been myself - feel a bit under the weather, havent been able to sleep very well so feel shattered.  I dont want to get my hopes up but..... not sure what to think?  Any suggestions?

Enjoy your afternoons.

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ells, I hope yoou get good news from the appeal - only not to have to use it!   

LAM, sounds like things are progressing well   My two were always slightly different in size, yet Myles, who was a good bit smaller than Keilidh was the stronger of the two when born.  At my last scans, they coulfd nerver get his head m,easurements as little madam squashed him in the corner so she could have more room.  When on the trace machine, always hard to find her as she was doing somersaults!  Things haven't changed since they've come out


----------



## splodgesmum (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi guys, quick post cos at work but really can't be bothered today!  

Ells, thanks for asking after me - I'm doing well, all looking good. Have a couple of weeks off then back for Sept before I start my mat leave.  

C, hope you're ok. I had 2 m/cs in 2006 before our 3rd cycle in 2007 and then bled all the way through first trim so know what you're going through - it's hell. All well on 3rd pg though so fingers crossed for you too.   

Kirst, what a horrific experience for you hun - so sorry to hear you had to cope with that on top of the loss of your precious baby.    

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## nervousnellie (May 30, 2009)

Afternoon everyone, 

Hope everyone is doing okay and making the most of the weekend. I've just finished making my first ever batch of jam so I'm feeling quite proud of my self.

Ells, any news re your AF? Have you heard anymore about your appeal? 

LAM, I'm sure you're little one will end up being the bossiest one when they are born.

CJH, hope you're doing okay. 

P'belle, how are you doing, not seen on here for a few days.

I've not got any major news, my 'official' day 1 was on Friday so I'm just waiting for my set up appointment with the consultant. I've only had two 'moment's since AF arrived - the first was when it actually arrived and the whole ICSI process hit me/the reality sunk in and the second was in the early hours of this morning just about everything really. It's okay, I've ordered the men in white coats and they'll be here soon        

Enjoy the sun, it's lovely over here. 

NN


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

NN- well done on making Jam- what flavour- never tried myself. Hope that your setting up appointmnet goes well- it acan be a little bit daunting- but try not to worry before you know it it will be started and them the 2ww. Are you doing the long or short protocol.

Ells- hope you hear about funding soon. Hope that you have enjoyed some sunshine this weekend.

Splodgesmum- Good to hear from you- bet you are counting down till your maternity leave. Are you going away during tour 2 weeks off?

Birdey- Hope this week has been better for you. Hope you have enjoyed some sunshine and rest. Take care.

CJH, Pody- Hope you are both ok and all is going well.

Witters- Hope that you are enjoying the sunshine and that little pony of yours.

P'Belle- how are you?

I will give you a chuckle. I had a nap earlier and have to wear a blindfold as it has to be dark to sleep- well I was awoken by what i thought was a vac cleaner and thought why is someone hoovering in the middle of the might- went back to sleep to wake up an hour later to the same noise and thought why are they still doing it- to pull my blindfold off- 2pm Sunday afternoon. It was actully a neighbour using a Karcher washer on his patio. Strange- i had completely forgotten it was mid afternoon.

Enjoy whats left of the weekend.

L


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Morning ladies,

Hope everyone had a lovely weekend.  

LAM - that was funny   the hoover!  You must be really feeling your three little ones now, is the heat bothering you?

NN - yum, home made jam.  I bet it tastes delicious.  When you have your set up appointment they will explain everything to you - you will be fine hun.  You are in very good hands at the Wessex.  

Witters - how are you hun?  Looks like we will be needing the appeal   but onwards and upwards - these things are sent to try us.  We will get there with a little help.

PoD - hunney hope you are okay?

CJH, how are you?

Kirst, hope things are a little easier this week hun.  Been thinking of you   .

Splodgesmum, not too long before your mat leave starts.  I bet you cant wait!

P'Belle, how are you hun?

Emma, how are you doing hun, hope you are okay.

Sofia, how are you hun?  Hows the wii fit going?

Hello to anyone I may have missed.

Well AF showed up and she was a real horror. It was really heavy for the first 6 hours, had to keep changing every hour   and I had very bad cramps.  I wonder if something happened and thats why it was so bad   .  Still feel a little under the weather but AF has now stopped so feel more human again.  Going to book my appointment with the immune doctor in London today and get that all sorted out and done , ready for our next round of treatment.

Hope everyone has a lovely week.

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ells, sorry to hear AF turned up  - and was horrid too   Good luck with the immune doctor.  A friend of mine had immpune issues and had certain treatment throughout her pregnancy and has a lovely littl egirl now.  What's more exciting is that she fell naturally after and didn't need the immunity treatment either   Seems klike her body understood after the first pregnancy    You will get there, just take each step as it comes 

LAM,   at the midnight hoovering!  It's good that you can relax so much during the day  

Nervous, how exciting that you are on your tratment road now!  Time will take ages until that first injection, but then it will whizz by as you watch your supplies dwindle   Good luck!!  

Splodgesmum, sorry that you have to go back in September  Still, atleast you have got a few weeks rest before it   How are you?

I hope everyone is ok.  We are all good.  Myles and Keilidh are in proper beds now.  They have been since before Christmas, but we have cotbeds and so just took off the one side as the bars near the walls were useful to hold teddies etc.  We took them all off on Saturday so now they really look like big children beds.  No more annoying tucking quilts in, so they will be able to make their own beds properly too 

They are also getting on great with PeJe.  Both are trotting unaided now, just with me leading him. They are very stable during transitions.  We also let them 'take control' and they rode him totally on their own!  They had to make him walk on, keep him straight and then make him stop.  I was so proud of them - and PeJe was a little star too!


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

Ells sorry to hear that Aunt Flo visited. Fingers crossed that you will hear about the appeal soon. Do the PCT give you a timescale on their decision? Must be so hard hanging on for it.

NN the time will just fly by now - you're nearly there. Do you know when your set up appointment is yet? Good luck they explain everything really well. 

Witters - so cute to hear about the pony and the twins. I am mightily impressed by their achievements!

LAM glad to hear you are enjoying the rests even if you end up getting confused between day and night!

Pompeybelle, PoDdy hope you are both OK.

I had my scan this morning. Still 2 lovely strong heart beats so I will try and relax and enjoy it now. I am about 9 weeks (calculating ovulation as egg collection) or 8.5 weeks by clinic (they take egg transfer as day of ovulation) --- confused but i guess a day or two makes very little difference!

Hello to anyone else I;ve forgoten

CJH


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

CJH, great news that all is still ok with your little ones   I also was confused by the dating but must admit, they always measured on the Wessex dates rather than 'ovulation' dates.  Strange yet true.  If you're interested, I put a couple of clips of M&K riding in my blog


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Wow CJH - thats fab news.  I take you are now being discharged to the care of a midwife, will you get a scan date this week?  The PCT dont give any time scales, they dont even acknowledge the letters we have sent.  I am going to ring my GP today and ask if he has heard anything and I might drop our MP an email to see if she has had any further correspondence, she has been really great with supporting our case.

Witters, PeJe sounds like he is great with your little ones.  I bet they really enjoy ridding - will we be seeing them at the olympics in a few years time! The immune stuff makes so much sense to me, I read Dr Beers book and it really helps you understand things especailly if you have 'health' problems.  The best bit is that i have managed to get the immune tests done on my BUPA membership - I had to say its for subfertility investigations and not to do with IVF - they say in their guide/rules they will cover investigations into fertility issues but will not cover IVF treatment.  So I am making the most of it   .  

LAM how are you doing sweetie?  Anymore night hoovering?

NN, how are you hun?  Are you having acupuncture?

Sofia, how are you sweetie?  

How is everyone else?

Well, I am in hospital tomorrow, I really hope that they will find what they are looking for!  I know it sounds crazy but I want to be really bad so that they actually find it this time  . 

I will be having Friday off from work so plan on relaxing!

Have a lovely rest of the day and enjoy the weather!

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Great news that you are able to get the testing done on BUPA! Best of luck tomorrow, I too hope that they find something - something big, but easily and quickly treatable 

PeJe is great with them as are they with him. They are very animal focussed, here are some pictures of them with their pets -

With the dogs - 









With the bird - 
















With the rabbits - 









With the pony -


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Witters - absolutely gorgeous pics   my how they keep growing... aww so cute   must go and check your blog when I get a mo too... give them kisses from cyber auntie Sofia  

Ells- am ok hun... we played tennis on Sat and that felt really good... got the old witch visiting at the mo though boo hoo.. lol.. hope she buggers off soon... I really should read some of the immune system stuff - I've always had an idea that it could be something I'm having problems with too....    I hope you get some answers and they find something... treatable of course... it's always better if you can find a reason isn't it? always so frustrating when you can't   - how is the exercise going with you?

CJH- that's great news   really happy all is well with the lil'ns  

so how is everyone else doing? wasn't today a lovely and hot day... shame to be @ work and apparently tomorrow is going to be rubbish and raining loads   rubbish..

Kirst - thinking of you and your other half.. hope you're doing ok     

Emma- thinking of you too hun    

right, glad I had a chance to pop in even if it was only a quick one.... sending lots of love to everyone and lots of luck to all those undergoing treatment at the mo    

bbs

Sofia
xxx

oh yeah, went to see the latest Harry Potter film last Fri - really enjoyed it... oh and bought myself a few nice Nike bits of clothing   - retail therapy always good.... other than that just loads of work...


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

ells 
I pressume its hampshire NHS that you have appealed to? Have you tried contacting their complaints department and aks for some information about what is happening?

comments&[email protected]

Comments and Complaints Unit Helpline: Tel. 023 8062 7600. their website has a good leaflet about the complaints service that you can download. 

I imagine that they would want to avoid a formal complaint so may try hard to let you know what is happening, timescale etc. These things really matter when you are waiting for tx. I work for the nhs and they are normally pretty good in trying to resolve complaints.

Good luck.


Sofia - i agree retail therapy is the best! Enjoy your nw purchases.

Witters - am going to check out the clips - can't wait to see !

CJH

/links


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks ladies.  I am hoping that they find something too.  Finger crossed   .

CJH - yes its Hampshire.  Thank you for the telephone number etc I will give them a call this morning and see what they say.  Its been nearly 3 months since we put out appeal in.  I used to work for the NHS and I know they are pretty good at dealing with and trying to avoid complaints.  I will let you know how I get on.  How are you feeling?

Witters, wow your little ones really are growing up fast, they look very relaxed with the animals.  The pictures are great.  They already look like pro's on PeJe   .

Sofia, I am doing my exercise but had to cut down a bit this last 2 weeks ready for these scopes etc - they didnt want any tough muscles      - yeah right   .  I have started skipping- 10 minutes a day - but so far can only do 3-4 mins but I am getting there.  Going to start going for a light jog with DH once a week too - we are going to start that next week.  A friend from work is also giving me her stepper that she doesnt want so I plan on using that too. Hopefully I will be on track to lose my stone!  On the immune stuff, hun definitely investigate.  Everything I have read makes so much sense.  Its a bit daunting at first but I believe it is really worth it especially if your bod has mis-programmed itself  .  If you want any details on this doctor let me know.

How is everyone else?

PoD, hun hope you are okay.  How are you feeling?

PBelle how are you doing?  Where abouts are you in your plan?

NN, I bet you are counting down the days!  

Splodgesmum, how are you feeling?  I hope the hot weather hasnt been too bad for you.  

Hope you too are okay in this heat LAM.

Kirst, Emma, hope that you are okay   .  Pop on and say hi when you can.

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all well.

D day today!  Hopefully I will be able to report back later today/tomorrow that they could clearly see what the problem has been and give the magic potion to put it right   .  
Oh and I am getting my new car today!!  I wanted it to come this morning so that i didnt have to think about the scopes   .  Its not brand new but its newer then mine and its really nice so i am very excited!!

Hope everyone has a lovely day.
Ells


----------



## nervousnellie (May 30, 2009)

Morning

LAM - I made plum jam and its scrummy even if I do say so myself. Your blindfold story gave me a giggle, it' the kind of thing I'd do. 

Ells - Good luck for today, hope you get some answers. Sounds like you've set your mind to losing your stone so you'll be fine, I'm trying to lose my half a stone and failing miserably - I'm convinced if my 1st attempt at ICSI fails it'll be because I'm half a stone over bmi 25. Ooooh, a 'new' car? Sounds exciting and as you've got Friday off you can take it for a little spin, in between relaxing of course!

Witters - your little ones in proper beds sounds so sweet, bet they think they're grown ups now. I'm on the long protocol so am expecting a huge box of supplies to arrive next week after the woman on the phone rattled off what I was getting - eek.

CJH - big   for two healthy heart beats, you must be so pleased. 

Salsera - you can't beat a bit of retail therapy.

Stupid question for the day - do I need to have all my supplies before my set up appointment? My appointment is next Tuesday (26th) but my package isn't arriving until next Friday (29th). Lots more stupid question will follow in the next fews weeks  

One day until the weekend - hip hip hurray!


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks NN.

You dont need to have your supplies before your appointment.  The nurses will have the bits at the clinic so you can see what you need to do etc.  My supplies arrived a few weeks before I needed to start using them and i had my appointment a week before they arrived.  You will be fine hun.  

Good luck on the half stone - its not easy.  My plan is lose at least 2lbs a week - apparently when you lose a small bit each week it stays off   so I am doing mine in 'bite' sized chunks   .

Ells


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi ladies
just popping in to see what is happening. Cjh, I think I saw u at the scan on Wednesday! Congrats on 2heartbeats! My little bean is also doing well   have u seen the midwife yet? That's a whole other laugh on dates! In the end I told her not to worry as the bambino will arrived when it wants to  

good luck ells

glad you are getting plenty of rest lam

how exciting nn good luck sweety 

poddy


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Glad all is OK with you PoDdy!  I agree about the dates, look at my two, they weren't even close!  Infact, I was supposed to have a consultants appointment 30 minutes after my waters broke and then a 4D scan that evening when instead I was in L&D   Exciting little things, keep us on our toes 

NN, I agree about the timings of drug delivery, you should be fine.  You just wait for that big box!  Don't let it baffle you, all will be explained by the nurse


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

GUESS WHAT GUESS WHAT.......

We won our appeal for funding   .  We are really shocked. The letter came through yesterday morning just before I went to the hospital.  So pleased!!

How is everyone?

PoD great to hear you are doing okay and that your little one is growing big and strong.   .

CJH how are you hun?

LAM - have you got anything planned this weekend?

Witters,  how are you?

Hello to everyone else, hope you are okay.

Well I had my scope yesterday -   ouch.  The doctor didnt remember anything about my sedation so luckily i took a copy of what was needed (copy from EC!) .  He wants to see me in 2 weeks time for a follow up- I couldn't tell you what he said when he came into see me as I was still out for the count   .  Never understand why they come in and tell you things when the effects of the sedation haven't worn off   .  I had to get an emergency appointment with my GP this evening as have got a lot of pain and its gradually gotten worse as the day has gone on   .  He took my temp and felt my tummy and said he thinks the doc was bit rough   , he told me to take some painkillers and see how i was in the morning.  If no better to take the antibiotics he prescribed as it might be an infection   .  Hopefully will feel better tomorrow.  
My new car is great except they have to take it in to have some of the paint work sorted out as it was not 'tip top' when they delivered it yesterday as they promised   .  Its 2 1/2 year old so I know it wont be perfect but they did promise tip top   .

Hope everyone has a fantastic weekend.  

Planning to do a bit more in the garden tomorrow, hopefully get the front driveway bit done.

Ells


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Ells- Fantastic news about the funding- hope you are not quiet so sore today after the scope- but no gardening- you can watch DH do it- but you need to rest up and lest you body heal.

Pody- Glad all is going well. Are you suffering much with ms?
CJH- Hope you're not suffering to much either.

Have a good weekend all.

L


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ells, woohooo!  Well done on getting the funding!  So excited for you 

I too hope you are feeling better today, and echo LAM, No gardening for you I'm afraid  you need time to recover, especially if you are not recovering as well as hoped yesterday


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Ahh thanks ladies.  I did do a little bit in the garden today as I felt better but still not 100%.  Haven't got the prescription yet, hoping that I wont need too.    When we saw our GP, he told us that Sue had written to him asking for me to have another blood test - when I had my level 1 tests done back in July I had 2 probs 1 was that I had high protein C and the second was that I had thick blood.  She wants me to have it done again to see if I have the same results - this could be the problem.  If they do come back as 'problems' she has given the name a of haematologist for me to see.  

Still cant believe we got funding!

How has everyone enjoyed their Saturday?  

The weather is going to be good tomorrow, so hoping to be able to make the most of relaxing!

Ells


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

YAY Ells!!!!!!!! So, so pleased for you   well done.  Now you have a great forward plan - get these little niggly pain in the butt problems sorted (thick blood etc) then have a very successful IVF   

I have a question.....I was suffering with all day ms, not always being sick, but always feeling dreadful.  We have been off of work for the last 2 weeks and I have spent most of the time feeling so sick I have laid out on the sofa - great news for the pg, but bad news for poor DH   .  Yesterday and today I have felt great, still tired, but not at all sick, in fact yesterday I cleaned the house from top to bottom, did all the ironing (there was a lot   after being laid up for 2 weeks!) and helped put the new TV on the wall (no lifting, just passing things).  I expected to feel bad this morning, but other than a bit of indigestion when I woke up (from dreaming about KFC and chomp bars   ) I feel great again.  I was wondering if it could be that I stopped the pg support drugs on Tuesday - could these have been making me feel so sick?  I used to feel sick after ovulation as my progesterone levels increased - could the pessaries have made my symptoms worse?  

Just a little worried that the symptoms have stopped.....also worried that the drop in progesterone could have a negative effect, although they did say the baby was big enough to look after itself now, so hopefully not... 

CJH, can you let me know how you get on with stopping the meds?

PoDdy


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Pody- When i stopped the meds it took a few days but i started to feel better- I had all day Queasiness, much worse in the evenings but from week 10 i started to feel much better- still get a little queasiness sometimes with certain foods and if i eat too late or to much.... hopefully it was just the meds and you can now enjoy the pregnancy more.

Ells- Glad your feeling better- although you shouldn't have done the garden- have a relaxing Sunday.

Everyone else- Have a fab sunday.
We are off out in a bit to the cinema- Birthday treat.

Take care.

L


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh LAM   ,
Thank you so much for the reassurance.  As if the bean knew, it switched on the m/s again and I have had my head down the loo   strange that that should make me happy.  I also seemed to suffer more in the afternoon/evening.  

Have a lovely Sunday,
Poddy


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

Afternoon ladies - lovely weather!
Ells - Fantastic news about the appeal -  Well Done! It sounds like you will get the bloods stuff checked out and be in tip top condition for IVF. Go girl!! You and DH must be thrilled.

Poddy - Congratulations -   to hear of your heartbeat!!
I was there at the clinic on weds, so it was probably me you saw. I think i may have seen you - sitting next to the door? Was almost going to say hello, then thought i might be approaching random stranger! My m/s has come in batches - some days none at all, others really sick unless i eat carbs, carbs and more carbs. Am stopping cyclogest today so will see if it makes a diffference. However, i do remember reading that hormones start to peak and then settle about 9 - 12 weeks, so it may not be cyclogest. Really nervous about stopping cyclogest. I also have a definite pg bump now, amazing at 9 1/2 weeks, but i'm hoping it is babies rather than the potatoes and pasta I have been shovelling in!!
Have midwife on Friday (not allowed to book in until 10 + weeks) so am sure i will be even more confused about dates! I also need to decide whether I want to be referred to Mr O for antenatal care at BNHH or one of other docs.

LAM - Happy Birthday! Hope you enjoy cinema!

Hope everyone else is well and enjoying the sunshine! 

Witters - twins and pony are the best!

C
x


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Pody and CJH- glad things are going well.... I found TUC crackers and plain pringles to be a life saver. I even had to get some in the middle of a supermarket when doing a shop once and sit and eat some before I felt well enough to carry on with the shop. Old fashioned travel sweets are also fantastic- the citrus ones are best.

Ells- Hope that you have had a lovely relaxing day and ejoyed the sunshine.

NN- PB- hope that you have had an enjoyable weekend.

Hello Witters, Sofia, Splodgesmum and anyone else I have forgotten.

L


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

I still remember coming off the meds, it was a scary time   All was fine though, at that point, your natural hormones have picked up and will support your pregnancy great.  I suffered dreadfully with m/s.  I wasn't sick all that much but did have constant nausea.  I was an unlucky one as I had it right up to about a week before I delivered.  There were days which I wasn't as bad though, it's very common for it to be horrendous one day then compltely gone the next.  I tried everything to help it, dry crackers, ginger biscuits, 'preggo pops', 'morning well' CD, sea bands, trying certain foods, but nothing worked.  In the end, my doctor put me on anti sickness meds which although didn't tke it away, did make a huge difference.

Happy birthday LAM!!!!!!!!  So impressed at your ticker, 28 weeeks?   I saw several 28 weekers in SCBU and they all did great 

CJH, thanks!  Yesterday they rode again and took it to another step.  They were riding the whole time on their own, even in trot!  Admittedly, I was only a few steps out in front, but they still had full control.  Their little faces were a picture, so proud of themselves.  PeJe was such the right pony to get.  We had to decide between him and a section A schoolmaster.  He was 100% in every way yet PeJe was the opposite, turned out in a herd for two years, a bit spirited and jumpy etc.  So glad we took the risk as it has been a great learning curve for us all.  He has made Myles and Keilidh respect him and therefore respect other horses.  I am more than happy in having them in the field where they are grazing.  With the section A, who would let them walk under his tummy etc, I think they would be led into false sense of security and expect other horses to behave the same way.  Plus we got the extra benefit of being a Caspian, I can ride too


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

LAM, hope you had a wonderful birthday yesterday.  How are you feeling?

Witters, I think its amazing that they can ride on their own.  He does sound like a very good pony.  I wish I could ride!  

CJH and PoD how are you both?  Have you rung the clinic to ask them about the meds and their effects?  Hope things settle down for you soon.

NN good luck for your appointment tomorrow.  You will be a dab hand in no time!

P'belle, how are you?

Kirst and Emma, hope that you both are okay.

Splodgesmum, hope that you are okay and looking forward to going on mat leave, not too long for you now?

Sofia, how are you hun?  Have you got that book yet?

Hope everyone enjoyed their weekends, it was a lovely day yesterday.  We had a family BBQ which was lovely and it meant that I was able to put my feet up.  Stomach is still not right though, going to call the hospital this morning and see what they think   .  Still sore and it shouldnt be now.  Going off to get my repeat bloods done this afternoon - I am back at work so need to catch up this morning.

Hope everyone has a lovely day.

Ells


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Everyone,
Thanks for the kind words.  I didn't call the clinic, but I might just check with them tomorrow, although hearing what others have said, I think it could be a combination of coming off of the meds and reaching a more stable part of the pg.  I just can't wait to get to 12 weeks   not long now.  I have a scan booked for 9th Sept   please let the bean still be there, I've gotten quite attached to the little fella (convinced it's a boy).

CJH, it was definately me!!!!!  You and DH looked so happy, when you left the room I said to DH how happy and proud you both looked, but it didn't occur to me that it might be you until I saw your post    keep the carbs up, I read in my book that carbs should make up the majority of the diet, then veg, then meat, and one portion of oily fish a week, so it's all good.  I am completely off red meat at the moment and weirdly (for me, a genuine rabbit) salads   and I can't get enough of roast chicken   

Off to watch the amazing inflating, deflating woman - Sarah Beany

PoD


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Another lovely day here 

Poddy - good luck with the scan on the 9th. I am sure your boy bean will be there to wave hello at you!    When i meet widwife on friday am hoping that she can tell me how likely it is to get a 12 week scan done on nhs (past experience tells me that they can't always do it until 13-14 weeks and I can't wait that long!). I'm glad it was you at the clinic - so if i said hello they wouldn't have chucked me out of there!If i bump into you again, at least i might say hello as I have a vague idea of what you look like now!

c
xx


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Ells - brilliant news on the funding hun, so chuffed for you       what's the name of the book again? I really need to see if I can get it... and see if I can get some answers... it's just life seems to have a habit of taking over now and somehow this has now been left on the back burner altogether... my dh at the w/e bless him, told me that he got himself all upset the other day thinking about it... he thinks maybe our stuff isn't compatible and therefore not successful pgcy... I dunno.. bless... we often forget how much it affects them too...

Anyway work hectic as usual... oh did I say, my dh bought me a 'big girl's racket' so hopefully if weather nice we can play tennis on Saturday and I can try out my new racket   - it's actually a Federer one... only wish I could do any of his shots  

anyway hi to everyone, thinking of you all... glad I managed to pop in.. I do answer you all in my head.. just don't seem to get much of a chance to get on here...

hope you're all well..

xx
Sofia


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hiya Sals -   to your DH.

Hi CJH - I have got my scan spot on 12 weeks (my ticker is 3 days out, as I added 3 days to account for the 3 days the embies were in the dish) so you can be hopeful.  

PoDdy


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Awww, bless DH Sof


----------



## nervousnellie (May 30, 2009)

Morning everyone!

I've got the day off work, my enthusiasm for clearing out the garage has disappeared so I might just potter and relax. 

Salsera - hope DH is feeling more positive, we forget that they are sensitive souls don't we?

PoDdy - good luck for the scan

Ells - hope you are feeling 100% again and can enjoy the b/h weekend

LAM - a very belated birthday, hope you enjoyed your trip to the cinema

We had our app at Hampshire Clinic on Tuesday, apparently I have to practice not looking terrified when needles are mentioned. We're booked in for a injection lesson with Gillian for next Thursday(!). OH went to Wessex yesterday for his batch freeze, he said it was so much better than going to North Hants so he was quite proud of himself (bless him). 

My package of meds arrived earlier, oh my goodness how big is the box!!!!!! I'm plucking up courage to open it. I know it'll be fine once I get started and it'll be good when I see the supplies dwindling but honestly, how much stuff is in there?!  

We've got OH's brother and sister in law coming down for the weekend so I'd better go and make sure the house will pass the 'test'. 

Have a great weekend everyone. 


NN


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi NN,
You'd better open the box, as some of it might have to go in the fridge sweety.  Be brave!
PoD


----------



## nervousnellie (May 30, 2009)

Just to report all fridge meds are in the fridge! I was brave just after my last message and opened the box.


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi ladies,

NN well done being brave !!  It really isnt that bad once you get going. You'll be a dab hand in no time.

PoD how are you feeling hun?  

CJH, how are you doing?  Have you had your scan?

Witters hope you are well.

Sofia, any plans for this weekend?  Have you managed to get that book?

LAM, how are you feeling?  I bet you have a nice big bump!

Splodgesmum, hope you are well.  I bet you are counting down the days until you start you mat leave!  Not long now.

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all okay.

Well, I am still not right   .  I am really frustrated as I feel so yuck.  I am seeing the doc at the hospital on Tuesday so he will hopefully be able to tell me whats going on.  I have lost weight as I havent been able to keep anything in and because it is so uncomfortable when I eat I havent been eating much.  I am hoping that the painkillers start to work their magic so that I can enjoy the weekend.  I really need to catch up with some sleep!! 

Hope that everyone enjoys the long weekend and gets the chance to relax!

Speak to you soon.

Ells


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

NN - well done, stage one over! I am sure that the injection lesson will be fine. I was really nervous about needles and it was not at all as bad as I had imagined. Convinced that hubby would have to do them for me, but actually did all of them myself! After a few days I actually looked forward to them - crazy i know, but i felt i was taking control and doing something positive. I also kept waiting for all the side effects on the leaflet, but did not get any except feeling a bit tired and sore bits. It will be fine - Gillian is so lovely and reasurring. 

Ells - sorry to hear that you are feeling rotten.   I am sure the doc will get to the bottom of it on tuesday.  Hope the pain killers are starting to work their magic.

Salsera - I also forget that our other halves feel bad about all of this too. The focus is on us ladies for so much of the treatment that they do get a bit forgotten. My DH has been a bundle of nerves throughout the treatment but i didn't really notice as he is one for getting on with other stuff and not talking much.

Poddy - hope your MS is not too bad and that you are doing OK. Not long to the scan now!

Hope all others are good too and enjoying what is going to be a fantastic bank holiday!

I am off on hols next saturday (BUTLINS - never thought the day would come - and a caravan at that!!!) But it was cheap and hopefully DS will enjoy it...! Shine not even spoilt by OH's ma and pa joining us in a small caravan!!! I will try and stay calm....Best is 12 week scan after we get back - 15th Sept - good old NHS!


CJH


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Everyone,
Hope you are enjoying the looooong weekend.  I am doing very little and feeling sooooo lazy....

Ells, hope you are feeling a bit better and I hope you get some answers tomorrow  

LAM, hope you are resting  

We are looking at moving DH's study into another room today, so that eventually (all being well) his old study will become the nursery.  Need to do a bit of work on it, so the sooner we get cracking the better.  The good thing is that the room that will be DH's new study is much more appropriate, so it's more about that than creating a nursery and his old study needs new plumbing, plastering, flooring etc, so it's not like we would be doing it just to turn it into a nursery.  It's a project we have been putting off for quite some time   but now it seems more worthwhile.

Well, better get going.
PoDdy


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Enjoying the long weekend more now the sun has decided to put in an appearance.
I have done very little this weekend... gets less daily on what i can do... went to Ikea on Saturday- and after the store locating a wheelchair with pumped up tyres my Dh pushed me around to get a few bits and pieces.
Today he has been moving our dining room/ computer area around- back to the way it was when we first moved in to make more room for the dining table so in a few months we will be able to have highchairs around it. I have been in a supervisation mode- watching suggesting and watching tv.
I also finally finished making the birth announcement cards this weekend- just the scrapbook to get in order and the stencilling I want to do on the nursery walls- but that may have to wait until after they are here.

I am fining my stomach more and more tight and tender, getting some slight stabbing pains- will check that with the midwife this week when I see her. I have to have a blood Gloucouse tolerance test tomorrow- so not allowed to eat and drink from midnight till 11am tomorrow morning- sounds like torture to me- who normally snacks every couple of hours.

Hope that you have all enjoyed the bank holiday weekend and have managed to get a little sunshine.

Witters- do your little ones start school this week? Are they excited?

Best wishes to you all

L


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Sounds like everyone is getting on well and enjoyed the long weekend 

PodDy, good luck with the room change about!  Good to get started.  Due to my two's early arrival, our loft room where they were to go was still a building site!  Por DH was mixing work with visiting me with DIY until 2's in the morning every day to gt it finished.  Poor thing was shattered and the babies didn't take sympathy when they were at home and hungrey during the night!

LAM, I bet you are getting big and uncomfortable now   You are doing so well!  If you get past today, you are doing better than me, my waters broke at 29w2d   Hope that doesn't scared you!   Do the doctors give you a gestation to work towards?


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Oh, M&K start school next week.  They are getting very excited.  We have a count down calender and they love seeing it draw closer   I've labled up all their clothes and shoes and they have fun telling me who's is who's which is good practce.  Hopefully I have prepared them enough


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

I have been told average gestation for triplets is 32 weeks.... but anything over 30 is good.
Consultant told me he won't let me go past 36 weeks. I don't see him again till 32 weeks so we will have to wait and see.
Finding sleeping a pain as i have SPD and my pelvis is very uncomfortable and so laying on my side makes it ache more..... just glad i can rest during the day.

Its good that M and K can tell their belongings apart... I bet they will enjoy nursery... you will find it strange... make sure you have organised something to do for their firsy morning  at school as it will give you a focus- coffee with a friend or something..... its what we advise our new parents at school and even set up coffee mornings to help parent get over the anxiety of their children starting school and mix with the other parents.

L


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Do you have a body pillow?  I had a 'C' shaped one which was fab!  Really helped me get a good nights sleep.  It also helped with the babe's once they were born as it had two corners to wedge them in.  I don't know what I would have done without it.  If you haven't got one and would like mine, just shout and you can have it 

Daddy will be home on the first day, so we will go for lunch somewhere.  I'm pretty sure we have set them up well for it.  The other day I had to drop a form there and ofcourse it was all shut up for summer.  They were both really upset asking why they couldn't go in.  They tell me I'm not allowed to stay as it's only for children and I'm too big!  Apparently I have to go shopping then go back to collect them once it's all done and put away   

We received their little photo books at the weekend.  We spent a little time pulling together pictures for them to help them through the day.  They are all of them with either a family member, pet or something they love such as eating chocolate or sitting on a digger etc.  Also familiar things, such as their garden and bedroom.  They also help with name recognition and there is a picture detail list on the back so that the teacher can ask questions or understand words they are trying to say.  This we hope will help them bond with their teacher and friends as well as be a comfort.  We have explained to them that they may feel a little sad when they realise we are not there, but that's ok, all they need to do is look in their little book and they can see us.  I ask them what will happen when they feel sad and they say to look in the book and that will make them feel happy.  Myles' bunny picture will make him happy again and Keilidh will laugh at the picture of her picking up poo!  So far, I think they understand and seem to stick to the same answers whenever we speak about it.  

I have also been doing lots of fun workbooks at home with them so again, they look familiar.  They are happy holding a pen and are great at tracing over letters and joining two similar pictures together.  Oddly enough, we are all really excited by it.  I'm sure I will be strong on the day, I certainly feel like I will be at this point in time.  And there a whole new chapter begins...


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks witters I have 2 'c' shaped pillows- don't know what i would do without them...

The photo books sounds a lovely idea- might pass the idea on to colleagues to help with transition between nursery/ pre- school and school.

Take care.

L


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

I will let you know how they get on with the books


----------



## nervousnellie (May 30, 2009)

Evening everyone, 

It's pouring with rain here, I got absolutely soaked collecting the eggs from the chickens - the daft things were still out in there chicken run, very wet and grumbling about the weather. 

Witter - I'm sure your two will be fine when they start school, the booksit be okay in a cool bag? are a lovely idea. 

LAM - I hope you are managing to get enough rest, I had a great picture of you supervising with the furniture removal in the dining room.

I've got my buserelin injection lesson tomorrow morning with Gillian, I'm trying to be positive and I'm sure I've got nothing to worry about. 

Just a quick question, at the moment my buserelin is in the fridge but what do I do when I go away? We've going to stay with friends this weekend and I don't really want to wander into their house as ask if I can put my meds in their fridge   will it be okay in a cool bag with an ice pack? I'll try and remember to ask Gillian tomorrow but my brain has turned to much at the moment. 

Hope everyone has a lovely evening.

NN


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Sorry I have been AWOL lately.  I hope you are all doing well.

NN, I thought it was okay for buserelin to be kept at room temp, it was just your trigger jab that needs to be kept in the fridge.  I could be wrong, I am sure some of the other ladies will be able to confirm how you need to keep the med.

Witters, what a fab idea about the book.  They sounds very excited about starting school.

PoD, how are you feeling hun?

LAM, sensible move doing the directing of furniture from the sofa!  It must be uncomfortable for you hun   .  Do you have to have any more scans or is it going to be the real things you will see next?

CJH how are you hun?

Sofia, the book is called ' Is you body baby friendly?' by Dr Alan Beer.  Amazon sell it.  We go up on Tuesday for our first set of immune level 2 tests, strangely I am looking forward to getting these done   .

Splodgesmum, how are you doing hun?  How are you feeling?

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all okay.

Well, believe it or not, I am still not right   .  Saw the doc yesterday and he seems to think that the probs were cause by my bowel being disturbed - I felt like saying no s*** Sherlock!  Kinda obvious wouldnt you say?   .  He said that everything should settle down by the weekend.  From the 'procedure' he said everything on my large bowel looked normal but I had some markers for inflamation, he thinks that what every the problem is, is in my small bowel.  He still thinks its cronhs disease.  He is giving me some tablets which are are halfway house between steriods and immuno-suppressants, something beginning with a B.  I have to go to my GP to get them.  I am not going to take them until after I have had my blood tests done though as I want the doctor to be able to see what things are like without any help, if you know what I mean   .  If these tablets help me then he said that he wants me to have another operation but I am hoping that i wont have to have this as it will mean putting our next cycle back further   .  I hope and   that he decides against the op.    Anyway, the good news is that I feel better then I felt last week, so hopefully things really are starting to settle down.

Hope everyone is able to have nice rest of the week, the weather is supposed to improve.

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Nervous, I too thought only the trigger went in the fridge (I remember a good friend booked us into a hotel for that night to help us relax and having to ask reception to store it as the room fridge was broken!)  Check with the clinic, but I'm sure the buserilin is fine at room temp - will be nicer to use too   Enjoy your stay with your friend!

Elles, sorry you are still feeling poorly.  Hopefully you wil feel back to yourself in no time.  If you are able to postpone starting meds, I think you should.  I only say this as when I had a laparoscopy done, I had it later in the cycle and was during a clomid treatment.  I asked the consultant if I should still take the clomid and he said yes.  Low and behold, all was 'normal'.  In reality, the clomid was hiding the fact I am PCOS as it helped me ovulate.  Had we got the true picture from that, I'm sure I wouldn't suffered quite as severely with the OHSS during IVF as I did.  Good luck with the further testing!


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks Witters.  I am going to hold off as I think you are right, I want them to see what's really going on!  I really want to avoid having another op aswell as I dont want any more scar tissue in and around that area.  I also dont think it will help having the GA in my system either!  Roll on next week!!

NN, how did you lesson go?

Hope everyone is okay?

Ells


----------



## nervousnellie (May 30, 2009)

Ells and Witters, you were both right the buserelin doesn't go in the fridge - no idea what planet I was on last night!

Well, I'm feeling like a complete monster today. I got flustered this morning when I was getting ready, ended up shouting at OH and then threw my sharps box across the hall - errr we have a glazier coming tomorrow to replace the glass in the bottom of the front door that I manage to break (those sharps boxes are quite heavy when thrown!)   Anyway we got to the app on time and luckily Gillian was running late so I managed to calm down.  I completely bottled it when it came to the injection lesson so OH stepped in, I was fine until he got the needle next to me and then I lost it completely - I just sat there in floods of tears as it all hit me. Bit like now as I'm typing this. 

I just feel like a complete failure at the moment, I'm trying to be strong and pretend everything is okay but that just means I bottle it all up and either throw a wobbler or get a migraine.  

On a lighter note I did point out to OH that if the glass broke that easily in the door then it wasn't safety glass and it neede replacing anyway - female logic at it's best. 

I'm a nice person normally, someone seems to have taken over my body at the moment. 

Ells, sending you lots of 'get better soon' vibes 

NN (off to hide in a corner)


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Aww NN   its fine hun.  Its a lot to take on.  I must admit I was a bit of a needle phobe before we started this rollercoaster but not now.  You will be fine hun, it does hurt.  If it helps, when DH had to do gestone injections in my   I made him cool or the 'numb'   the area first before he came anywhere near me - and that did the trick - but the needles for gestone are alot thicker then buseralin.  Sending you lots of   hun.  

I do lik ehte female logic - I agree with you on the safety glass!!

You will be fine hun.

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Nervous, sounds like you need a great big









Please don't







or







to yourself, remember, this road is VERY emotional and hard. You need lots of support. If you need to







then do, don't hold back as you need to get it all out.







and







are horrid, none of us like it, but there's nothing like facing your phobia. Just focus on the reason behind it, your very own baby!








Just try to think of something nice whilst it is being done -








or







or







or







or









Hopefully all these smilies have cheered you up


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Witters- fantastic smilies- made me chuckle.

Ells- hope that yuo are feeling better- rest up and take care.

NN- It doesn't matter who does the injections- just that you have them. I too lost it when it came to doing it and was in floods of tears- after a discussion with my DH we decided it wasn't worth me getting worked up about it so he did all of them for me... I just looked the other way- yes it still hurt- but saved me gerring myself into a tizz and made hime feel slightly more involved in the whole process too. Decide whats best for you.  

Hello Sofia, Splodgesmum, Pody and anyone I have missed.

L


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Ladies,
Awwwww NN, I feel so bad for you   sorry you had such a bad day.  I can confirm that the burserlin injection needles are so thin that most of the time I couldn't feel them.  I wont pretend that there weren't occasions when it hurt, but that seemed to be when I hit a capillary.  My advice is like Witters, think of something completely different, don't focus on the needle.  I did mine in the tummy, but I reckon you would be better off with it in the rump with your OH doing it....my DH is sick when he sees needles, so he used to rub the small of my back gently when I was doing it and that acted as a great diversion, a kind of overload of the senses so you don't feel it.  Oh, also, ask DH to inject slowly, but not so slowly that it wobbles (otherwise you get a bruise) as this seemed to stop the red rash forming for me.

Hi Ells,
 for the diagnosis sweety.  Did you tell the Doc that you needed him to fit your treatment around ttc? Perhaps if the op isn't urgent, and if the drugs work, perhaps he will recommend for you to wait until after next treatment.....?

Hi LAM, how are your three treating you?

This week has really dragged.  All I can focus on is the 12 week scan next Wednesday.  I can't focus at work, but that isn't helped by feeling hungry all the time, sick and tired    I have promised myself that I will stop worrying so much after the scan, I can't go the rest of the pg worrying and people have said to me that they regret not enjoying it, as they were worried, so I plan to take their advice.

CJH, how are you getting on? 

PoDdy


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Hiya,

Ells- ta I've just ordered from amazon so will let u know how I get on with it when it arrives.... glad things have progressed for you somewhat   sorry you've still been feeling rough.... am knackered - went to dinner with some friends yesterday and it got way too late, too much food, not enough sleep.. weight gain and feeling lousy today   so much for being social lol...

nn- am sure u will be fine and u need to let it out so don't worry   like the female logic too lol.. the girls have already given u some good advise on needles... xx take it easy

Hiya LAM - how r u doing hun?

Witters - aww they are going to love it and you have done such lovely things to get them and yourself prepared  

right sorry but need my bed.. so tired... so much work that the days are just so full.... watched a bit of tennis but now can't keep eyes open much longer... 

hiya to everyone, hope you're all well and best of     to all undergoing treatment  

bbs
xx
Sofia


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Nervous, how are the injections going?  I also hated needles and DH got very involved.  I used to get up early to go and see Woody, my horse, during which time DH would get up and load up and prepare the needles.  When I got back, I had a quick shower and was all ready.  Do you have an auto injector?  I did and it was the best thing.  You don't see the needle at all, all you do is line it up and press the button.  It then injects at the correct pace and all you have to do then is gently lift it off.  The first one, DH did it as I was too scared, but all the rest I did myself.  I found them much better that way oddly.  I did have to count to ten - several times some days! It is also good to take deep breaths as you count, then do it just as you begin to blow out.  That way, you are at your most relaxed and forced to breathe so you don't just hold your breath 

For me, the buserilin always stung and a few moments later, it would leave a red, spidery mark.  It then became very itchy.  All of these are very common side effects so don't worry.  For the stims, I was on menopur.  I found that that was much nicer to use, but always had to sit for a bit following the injection as it made my leg feel very heavy and achey.  I always injected in my thighs.  Alternate sides with one injection, then as I moved to two, I would do one in each leg.

If you are experiencing difficulties, please mention it here as I'm sure atleast one of us has had the same and found a way through it.


----------



## nervousnellie (May 30, 2009)

Thank you everyone for being so nice, the cartoon icons made me smile  

Day 2 of my injections went a little better, I only had a little tear when OH did the injection. He was really good and it didn't sting until afterwards so maybe day 3 will be no tears. OH had a cup of tea brought up to bed as a reward.

I've not got an auto injector but I might look into it, that way I could do it myself.  

I have noticed I've been really thirsty this week, no idea if that's the tablets or just me drinking less tea as I'm on decaf. 

Hope everyone is okay  

Sorry for the quick message, just wanted you to know I'm doing okay. 

Off to the circus now - big kid I know. 

Almost forgot, we now have glass in both parts of the front door - OH said it looks so much better      

Have a great weekend.

NN

PS you are all great


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

I would call the clinic to ask about the auto injector.  I got mine as standard with the meds, but that was a long while ago now so things may have changed.  If you have no luck, I will see if I can find mine and pass it on (first option is best however as it could be anywhere in my house!)  I'm sure it will help you, not least that you can't actually see the syringe.

Sounds like you are doing great though   Here's to a no tear day tomorrow!


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Yey NN   .  Well done hun.  I am sure day 3 will be fine, by the time you get to day 4 you'll be an old pro   .  

Hope the circus was good- its ages since I've been to something like that.  

Hows everyone else doing?  

We went out for dinner with my parents to the pub this evening which was nice, but my poor tum just wouldnt let me eat much.  I managed half a chicken baguette and a few cherry toms and 2 onion rings   .  I feel really full up and the trips to the loo have increased again.  thankfully I have taken my painkillers so hopefully I will get a few hours in bed before I have to get up   .  Out in the garden again tomorrow, I need to change my flowers in my dried up baskets   - or at least try and make them look pretty   .  DH is planning on digging up some roots to make way for the shed - which is going to be neatly tucked behind the magnolia tree    .  We then have some friends coming round for dinner in the evening, at least i will be able to get away with not eating much.  I am going to make a nice creamy curry with homemade onion chutney - using my new chopping gadget   .  I am going to do fruit salad for pud too .  

Whats everyone else up to this weekend?

CHJ how are you doing hun?

PoD I bet your counting the seconds now until you scan next week.  

Witters, what day do your little ones start school?  I bet they are really excited.

Sofia, sounds like you had a fab evening with your friends hun.  Its nice to be able to do that once in a while.  Some people have said that they have found the book really had going, so of it is a bit technical at times but I thought it was well written and anything I got stuck on I googled.  Let me know what you think.

Splodgesmum, how are you feeling?

Kirst and Em, hope that you are both okay?

Hello to anyone I may have missed, hope you are all well.

Off to bed, night night everyone.

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

They start on Wednesday, 09/09/09 so a nice date to remember in the future 

Sorry you're feeling full and not quite right  Take care in the garden tomorrow...

Nighty night, sleep tight


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies
just a quickie, im sorry i have not been posting really cant cope with everything at moment but i have looked every day to see how you all are so i have not stopped thinking about ya all. 
things just not good, was just starting to pull myself together a bit back at work 2 weeks ago and had follow up with sue yest. i have still been bleeding since mc so five weeks, she has done a scan and i still have some of pg left inside which is why im still bleeding so fgotta go to early pg unit and have assess,ment then they put me to sleep and take out. thing is they cant see me til tuesday and the op wont be til fri so another week left with part of pg still in me. im back to square one. im not gonna bore you with everything else just wantedto post in case you thought i was ignoring you all, just cant cope with baby talk and tx at mo, but ill be back soon as can.
take care all of you x
kirst x


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Kirst- we don't think your ignoring us..... so sorry to hear that things are still not right.... the NHS is so slow.... hopefully they will get you sorted this week. Please take care of yourself and take the time you need to heal. Thinking of you  .

Ells- Enjoy your curry and some sunshine in the garden , but don't do too much.

Witters- what a fab day to start school.... they must be so excited.

Sofia- hope that you have time to relax this weekend.

NN- Hope the injections are al little easier today. Have a relaxing weekend.

Hello to anyone i have missed.
I am feeling huge and uncomfortable... bump gets tighter every day.... but they have to stay put for at least another week as DH is at an exhibition in London all of next week- bless him he is driving up daily rather than staying over as suggested by his company... but he wants to be here for me. I have nearly finished painting teddies around the nursery. And an getting bored of daytime TV.... but am not complaining as it is nice to finially be here and have the time to rest.

Enjoy the sunshine whilst it last- i thin autumn will very soon be upon us. Have a good weekend all.

L


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Kirst, thanks for popping by, I know it must have been really hard   Sorry to hear you are still going through it and have more to cope with next week   We are all thinking of you   Take care

LAM, I hope babe's stay put!  Exhibitions always have a habit of coming at the most inappropriate times.  Is he exhibiting or visiting?  Please rest up and ignore any housework or things which you feel need doing.  Believe me, they don't   Daytime TV is rubbish, but necesary I'm afraid   How are you feeling about it all?  

I don't know if I told you all, but PeJe threw me off on Tuesday!  Talk about embarrasing, he only comes up to my shoulder!  It was DH's fault  as we were doing so well, happily trotting about and going really nicely then he suggested canter.  I first said not yet as he's not ready, but then though hey, let's give it a go.  A few bucks later, I was on the ground with a thud.  I got back on and he was fine.  I was a little (OK, a lot) stiff, but I'm sure he was sorry as he kept gently nuzzling into me.  Anyway, Keilidh, my caring daughter was watching from the car and after a 'get better cuddle', quickly told me I was a rubbish rider and that she and Myles were good riders.  Myles can teach me as she is too busy riding PeJe!   I had to laugh, she's way too old beyond her years that one


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Kirst - so sorry you're still going through this rough time hun      thinking of you and don't worry we understand that you weren't ignoring us at all... take care of yourself   

LAM - trying to have a bit of relax... my dh has bought me some pineapple tops ready for my birthday later this month - retail therapy always good.. today not feeling great but hopefully will feel better tomorrow - woke up my arms really hurting since last night and my back was hurting (dh had the same last night with his back)- not sure if a bit of a bug... bleurgh...

Ells - yep will let u know when I get it, said will take quite a few days to get to me..lol... the curry sounds lovely... enjoy   and yep it was nice to go out with friends - just ended up eating too late and not enough sleep which left me feeling rubbish the next day   never mind...

Witters - aww sounds so cute, very wise girl... and oops on getting thrown off..   

watching Federer against Hewitt at the mo... not doing much,will do wii fit weigh in a mo and then think about what we're having to eat  

anyway hope you're all well and enjoying the w/e...

bbs
xx
Sofia


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Witters- hope that you are not too bruised (pride or bodily) after your fall. It did make me smile- children always say the funniest things.

DH's company are exhibiting.... sounds like it will be along week with him leaving daily by 7am and no idea what time he will return. Have food sorted for the week- all meals will be made by tomorrow evening and be microwavable.... so no hassle there for me. i am getting more and more tightenings.... my bump slowly gets harder and harder for about 15- 20 mins and then begins to relax and also had one or two sudden tightenings that make me think and sometimes exclaim- I presume all that is normal.

Sofia- sorry you aren't feeling 100% today- hopefully not a bug... hope that you feel better tomorrow.

DH has gone out to get chinese- treat as we/ well he has a busy weekend- I am supervising and crossing things off lists.

Take care all

L


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

DH does a lot of exhibiting and does some speaking sessions too.  He finds it really tiring standing on his feet all day along with the (false) smile   He does however say that the hardest part is the evenings as they usually take clients out to dinner, my DH and his business partner must be a soft touch as people always expect a free meal 

My bump was always pretty firm and tight but I never really said had tightenings like they say.  Mind you, the only actual contractions I felt was in active labour.  Great in pain way, but not so much as I didn't realise when I was in labour!  Good to hear you have organised yourself so you can relax.  Do you have anyone near by to call just incase DH isn't around?  Always good to be prepared as that way you won't need it 

I am bruised, both pride and body.  It took 3 days, but looking quite pretty now - purple, yellow, green, blue dispite the arnica I've been taking!

Sofia, good luck in the weigh in!


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

I have mum up the road who will bring up shopping for me and my Dad is on call is I need taking to the hospital....
DH also has a back up plan in case anything happens- he will be higtailing it back on the train and another colleague is going to step into the breach.

Hope the bruising quickly disappears.

Take care.

L


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Great!  As I say, hopefully you won't need your plan putting into action


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Witters - ouch   , I hope that you are not too bruised.  9th of the 9th - very good date.  It is supposed to be lucky when that happens!

LAM - ooooh exciting times.  I really hope that they hang on a little longer for your DH.  I bet you are really excited.  

Sofia, the book will be worth the wait!    

Kirst hun   , I am so sorry to hear you are still going through the mill.  We totally understand.  We do miss you hun but know that you will come back when you are ready.  I hope that everything goes okay next week   .

NN how are the jabs going?  When are you due to go in for your first scan?

Hello to everyone else,hope you are all okay.

The curry was a great success   , I was a bit worried as I did think it was going to come out properly as I added yoghurt and it curdled but thankfully after a good stir a few times and it was okay.  Has anyone tired those chocolate dipped meringues... yummy!  So much better then the plain ones.    My sister and her OH picked up their kitten yesterday - she's soooooooo cute.  All black and fluffy, they havent named her yet, we've given her lots of ideas   .  We are going to meet her today   .

Hope everyone has a great Sunday - LAM - feet up!!!

Ells


----------



## nervousnellie (May 30, 2009)

Evening everyone,

Ells - I'm glad your curry was a success, hope you are feeling a bit better today. Have you met your sister's kitten yet? 

LAM - How are you getting on? Hopefully your DH won't have to do a dash back home from the exhibition eek! 

Witters - How are the bruises? Hope they are fading. My OH doesn't say he's fallen off his horse, he says he's slipped...!

I think I've got the hang of the buserelin injections, I just feel really bloated and fat but I'm not sure if that's the injectons or because we went away at the weekend - although putting on 3.5lbs in 48hrs due to food seems a little extreme   I've also got (.)(.) that feel like lead weights which is a bit of a pain. No wonder OH ran out the door to go riding when I got home   

Suppose I'd better wobble off and work out what to do for dinner this evening - lettuce leaf perhaps?

NN


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Nervous, for me, all those symptoms were similar on the buserilin, so I expect they are pretty standard side effects of it.  Meds are awful, they fix one thing, but create others 

Do you (DH) have horses then? Didn't realise that.  I like the slide off comment, definately what happened   I can hardley say fall when my feet are so close to the ground can I?!  I used to have such a 'sticky bum' when I was younger.  No fear at all.  I used to ride all the difficult ones and break them in.  I even used to ride Hackney Stallions (extremely spirited horses) which was great fun.  It always created a crowd.  Thankfully I never fell off them.  One was only technically a driving horse but the owner thought it would be interesting to see how he took to saddle.  He was very good as it happened, once he got past the no blinker excitement that is.  My favourite was a big black beauty who was a real friend.  I remember jumping him and loosing my stirrup and he slowed up until I was seated properly again, then carried on.  Real manners bless him.  PeJe on the other hand, typical tricky little man!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ells, good to hear the meal was a success!   I'm an awful cook.  I think I would have warmed the plates in the oven and dashed to the local take away!   Well done you!  Kitten sounds cute, what name has it ended up with?


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Evening ladies,

Hi Witters - both  my parents are great cooks, so I am lucky I got some of those genes   .  I was worried at one point that it wasnt going to come out okay but thankfully it did and we didnt have any left so it couldnt have been too bad   . 

NN - definitely the side-effects and not the food effects   .  Glad to hear you have the hang of things, see you are really now an old pro - well done you.   

The Kitten, is soooooo cute, I will see if I can get some pics posted on.  They have called her Mishka - she's really dinky and very cute.  The best bit is they took my name suggestion   .  She's very fluffy and did I say very cute   .

How is everyone else?  Lam how are you today?

PoD, you have your next scan this week - I think - hope it all goes well, you should get a more detailed piccy wont you?

CJH, how are you hun?

Splodgesmum, how is it going?  Hows that bump doing?

Sofia,how are you?  Went walking with my friend this evening but boy was it hard work   .  We struggled and that was even before we got to hill   .  Going to do the stepper for a bit tomorrow and I want to get the wii fit out as well and do a bit of boxing.

 to everyone else.

Well we are off to London tomorrow to see the immune doctor, I am looking forward to it but also a little nervous   .  I really cant wait to get the results back as they are more interesting, plus I think they will say more about whats wrong with me then my current (useless   ) specialist can.  He's given me some steriods to take but still wants me to have this bloomin op which I dont want   .  My GP is on my side and thinks that I may get away with it if the steriods work again,   .  anyway better sign off and get to bed didnt realise what the time was  .

I will catch up and update you all tomorrow.

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Best of luck Elles today!  Will be thinking of you.  I hope you get some good, constructive answers 

Would love to see some pics of Mishka - good name choice   she does sound very cute  

We are going to the park today to meet up with new school friends.  Hopefully this will lead to an easier day tomorrow.  Everyone is still feeling pretty excited about it


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Ells- hope all goes well today and you get some answers.
NN- well done on the injections- make sure you eat properly though- you need the energy... weight you can sort out later... and make sure you are drinking enough.
Witters- Hope you enjoy the meet up. Good luck for school tomorrow.

Well I had a slight drama this morning. DH left at 7am. I went downstairs to get some brekkie at 7.30 and there was a huge spider on the wall.... had to phone my dad to come and get it... small spiders are fine... but i hate huge ones and for some reason always go to pieces... so ended phoning Mum and Dad in tears..... think I am over the shock now and hopefully won't come across anymore without DH here to get rid of them. I am starting to feel odd cramps now and again in my lower tummy... bump is hard again this morning. Just hoping we will hang on to the weekend at least- don't want Dh to have to dash back from London... esp sa yesterday the sat nav took them through the centre of London and past Buckingham palace to come home.

Have a good day all.

L


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

I hope DH finds a better way home.  London's awful, especially if you get stuck in the middle.  Oh dear about the spider!  I don't exactly love them but I don't mind them either.  Just think of all the good they do and how big and scary we must look to them!  Remember, they always tend to run away from you rather than towards you, so you will be just fine if you see him again   Having an older house, we always have spiders about, affectionally called Horris.  Myles and Keilidh aren't keen, but I explain to them how they help and show them how clever they are at making webs that they quite like them now.  They won't touch them, but will sit there watching and talking to them.

Which hospital are you hoping to deliver at?  Sure they will wait until the weekend - Cyber Auntie Sarah is telling them to!!


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

We will be ahaving them at Winchester- hoping that they have the beds in special care. If not southampton or Portsmouth.

Hope the picnic was fun.

L


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

That's where Myles & Keilidh were born   All the teams were lovely, you will be well looked after


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hiya Ladies!

Well, tooday is the big day for me   scan is at 11:30.   everything is ok.  I'm sure that the bean is hanging on in there, as I have still been getting ms, sore (.Y.), a little light headed, peeing lots and lots   Plus, we managed to hear the heartbeat (or so we think) with the doppler, so all signs point to everything being ok.  Of course, this didn't stop me from panicking at 4am this morning, which meant I couldn't sleep for an hour and a half   , which meant when I finally woke up this morning I felt dreadful.  It feels like it has taken forever to get here.

Last Sunday, which I consider was my real 12 week marker, I woke up feeling really excited for the first time.  I even went out to try on some maternity jeans, as I have nothing that fits at home...OK I didn't buy them, but I ordered them for Friday   . 

Hi LAM   oh better not squeeze you too hard    They better hold on until at least the weekend, or I will be having stiff words with them    I'm sure daddy would not be too impressed either    Why do spider's always come out when our OHs are away?? Also, I bet you gave your parents a fright   they are expecting THE call and you call in floods of      meanie  

Ells, everything crossed for your London appointment.  Also, don't forget, even if they want you to have an op, it is your body!  Let them put you on the list, then when you get to the top, you and chose a date, or keep putting it off.  I was told that once you are at the top of the list you don't go back down just because you don't want it at that time (assuming NHS btw).  

Hi NN, yep, that sounds like the burserelin   blooming stuff....I expect you have heard this before, but rest-assured, you feel much better once you start stimming. Really glad you are getting a handle on it.  Just think of the reward  

Hi Witters  

Have a great day everyone and I'll pop back later to let you know how we get on 

PoDdy


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi 
Quick update, all went well.  Weirdly my dates have moved yet again, the baby is bigger than 12 weeks, it is now more like 12w5d.  I probably should have asked more questions when I was there, but I was just so focussed on seeing the heartbeat and after I saw it, I kind of didn't listen to much else    Luckily DH took down all the info and date changes and then the sonographer had to move my 20 week scan, as she was worried it would be too late. 

Thank you all so much for your support, I don't know what I would have done without you  

PoDdy


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Pody- Glad that the scan went well. Dates seem to change as you go throught the pregnancy. I hope that you can now enjoy being pregnant and that your MS clears up.

Ells- Hope you are ok and all went well with your appointment.

Witters- How was first day at school?

NN- How are you. Hope the side effects aren't too bad.

Splodgesmum- are you on maternity leave now?

Sofia- hope that you're not working too hard.

Kirst- Hope that you are feeling a bit better this week.

Take care all

L


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Hope you are all okay.

LAM - message for your little ones ' hang on in there for a few more days' .  Have you had anymore cramps?

Witters how was the first day at school?  

PoD - yey yey yey   .  I cant believe you are at 12 weeks already!  Its great that you can hear the heart beat, it must be very re-assuring.  

Sofia, how are you?  Have you got the book yet?

Kirst, hope everything goes okay hun.  I am thinking of you   .

NN, how are you getting on?  When is your next scan?

Well our appointment went well yesterday.  The doctor was lovely, felt very comfortable with him.  He definitely thinks that there is something going on with immune issues.  He sent us off for blood tests.  I got a bit confused about the BUPA side of things though.  We had to pay the bill and then make an appointment to see the other doctor there to get the money back from BUPA   .  I will have to ask him about that again when we go up to get our results.  He told us to get our Karotyping done - I think thats a gene thing - and he wants me to have a hysteroscopy to have a look at things in there.  He was really surprised that I haven't had one   .  He was also really surprised that we only had 4 eggs and 2 embies on our last fresh go too, he said that it was highly unusual and thinks maybe I didnt have the right amount of stimming drugs    .  He has said that as a minimum I will need heparin, asprin and steriods, which is what I was expecting him to say.  DH said he was impressed with how much I understood about it all   but I did have to go check my book a few times on the way home   .  Our GP didnt know what the karotyping test was so is reading up on it and said for me to collect the blood test forms tomorrow morning.  I forgot to tell him that I have to have the scope, but I think I should be able to have that done under BUPA.  I will leave another message for him tomorrow morning   .  I am sure that he regrets taking me on as his patient I have spoken to him every week for the last 4   - we are going to be sending Christmas cards at this rate   .  


Hope everyone has a fab evening and a great day tomorrow.

Ells


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Ells- Glad that your appointment went well. It must feel that you are slowly creeping forwards with the whole process. Good to have found someone that you feel comfortable with. Glad that you also have an accomodating GP. Keep us updates with your progress.

I have had a few tightenings but nothing major. My skin feels so sore even with moisturinsing 2 times daily sometimes more- I feel grazed or that dry burn sensation across my bump. At times can't bear any clothes on it. 

Right i am off to school for the morning to go through a few things with my head - will be nice to do something a bit different.

Have a good day all.

L


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

PoDdy, great that all is Ok and you are feeling a bit more confident   Yay for big, strong baby!  Congratulations again!

Ells, sounds like you have a good specialist and GP there who are on your side.  I have even more confidence now that you will be parents very soon 

LAM, you've beaten me!  I only gor to 30w3d   Keep up that moisturizing, also after delivery too.  I am so lucky and amazed that I don't have any stretchmarks and a nice flat tummy again, so there is hope that you will recognise your body again   Enjoy your 'normal' morning, but take it easy!

We had a great day yesterday.  Myles and Keilidh loved it and no tears from anyone as we left.  Well, I say that, some of the teachers had to move away as they were about to cry as they looked so cute.  It seems that the extra efforst to find the uniform which fits paid off.  There were other children in their class who looked a bit swamped with it bless them.  Myles had a few tears in the playground as he lost sight of Keilidh, but it didn't last long.  He also had a few when we got home as he wanted to be back at school!  All in all very positive.  You can read more and see a pic on my blog (about to update it) 

In the afternoon, we went to the saddlers to try to get them fitted for a body protector for riding.  When we tried 6 months ago, there was no way.  They have just about grown enoughnow though and fit the extra, extra small, extra short - wohhooo!  Plus it has loads of growth room, so was well worth it.  

I woke up this morning with that awful BPPV (positional virtigo) again.  It's awful.  It's about right though as I got it about 10 days following my last fall.  Back to the awful exercises for a couple of weeks and no driving until I get over the spinning spells.  Must go as my battery is about to go....


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Have a fab day LAM.  The streched skins sounds very uncomfortable.  What creams are you using?  Palmers Cocoa Butter is lovely and it smells like chocolate - yummy.  I am very excited for you - I hope the three little ones are listening to their FF Aunties telling them to hang on until the weekend   .

Witter   thank you!  It does feel like we are getting somewhere.  I feel I am getting closer to have my body fixed - does that make sense  .  I pick up these new steriods today, it will be nice to be pain free and not have to worry about knowing where the nearest toilets are etc.  I see that specialist again on 24th Sept.  I hope that we will be able to go to the Wessex for our 1st NHS appointment soon.  I hope that you feel better soon, I get dizzy spells sometimes but I think mine are due to my problems   .  It sounds quite scarry.  Take care hun   .  

Myles and Keilidh's first day at school sounds great too -its good that they enjoyed it are they in seperate classes?

How is everyone else?


Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Sounds like you are being well looked after Ells   The least you deserve...

Myles and Keilidh are in the same class.  As they are all starting part time, he groups are small and they meet eachother gradulally which is nice.  

I just found out I now own my car!  We both thought that we had another year to run on it but I checked my account and wondered what the big beefy amount had gone out and it was the final bubble payment!    Not quite what we had expected but I guess that we will be a little better off each month now - she says slowly gulping the the current setback financially!!


----------



## nervousnellie (May 30, 2009)

Evening everyone, 

Ooooh so much has happened in the last couple of days, sorry in advance if I miss anyone out.

Witters - OH is the horse owner, I'm a bit of a scaredy cat about them having been trodden on and had one canter off without my permission! He's got a Danish warmblood and 17 hands high - or as I would normally say it's a male horse, is big and is chestnut brown   Glad M and K got on okay at school, long may it continue. Sorry to hear about your BPPV, fingers crossed it goes soon. 

Ells - a huge   for your appointment, sounds like you are much happier with the consultant you are now with. Asking lots of questions is fine, I'm terrible for asking questions. I might 'see' you at Wessex soon - I'll be the nervous one fidgeting!!

LAM - How are you feeling? When does OH come home from the exhibition?

PoDy - Yay for the scan, you must be so relieved. I think that dates tend to be a bit vague and I bet very few little ones arrive on their actual due date so it's more of a rough guide I suppose. I know what you mean about not listening, I hear the first few minutes and then start to think about that and miss the rest - our OHs/DHs are there to listen and remember everything   Enjoy your new jeans tomorrow. 

I'm on day one of my bleed (probably TMI), according to my timetable it's not due until the 14th but as I was told today our ovaries don't read timetables     The only downside is that I've got to delay my egg stimulation by a week as apparently I'm indespensable and have to go to a meeting during my egg collection week   to work.

I'm off to pack for our lazy weekend away in Devon. 

Have a good weekend everyone. 

NN


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Nervous, your OH's horse sounds gorgeous!  I love warmbloods.  What does he do with him?  Competitions, dressage, jumping?  Yay on the bleeding, boo on the delay.  Still, better to delay now than mess about with stims later.  I wonder what your work will think when you need to tell them about your maternity leave? 

Enjoy Devon, which part are you off to?  We must get ourselves down there soon, my Dad is there and we are all naughty and not met up for ages.  We do catch up via Skype video, so it's not too awful.  Thank goodness for technology!

Babe's are in bed and DH is on his way home, so hopefully I can get a quiet evening in.  He said he will cook for a change as I feel 'odd'   I'm happily up for that, so won't argue


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Hiya,

Witters - aww bless them, sounds like all the preparation definitely worth it..   Hope you feel better soon   any kind of vertigo is not nice at all....  take it easy...

Ells - got the book just haven't had the chance to start reading it yet.. I've glanced through it... from index to see chapters sounds v. comprehensive and am looking forward to reading it... are you having the tests done privately? not sure how u go about getting them done... am glad you've got a good consultant and feel you're getting somewhere, that is so important.. really chuffed for you   makes me excited to think you'll be on road to parenthood soon  

LAM- ooo it's getting so close for you now, I bet you're just going through moisturizing cream all the time now   hope the babes hang on in there for daddy...

NN - ace news on the bleeding, shame on the delay but all these things happen for a reason so keep positive   

 

PoDdy - great news on the scan and glad you're feeling a bit more confident now, enjoy   

Kirst- thinking of you hun   

Hope everyone is well... work's kept me busy as always and am glad it's the w/e now... tomorrow have to go and see if I can buy a dress for a wedding reception we have next w/e   wish me luck.. lol 
I've already booked my birthday off from work and booked an acupuncture session.... few wks off yet but nice to have something to look forward to ....
Anyway that's it for now.. hope you all enjoy the w/e..

bbs
xx
Sofia


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Hope that you all had a good weekend and managed to enjoy a little bit of sunshine.
Yes the little ones are still hanging on- husband is now back working locally so feel much happoer with that.

Have a good week.

L


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Back from holiday and just about catching up with all the news.

LAM - hang on in there - sounds like your body is gearing up for D-day. Hope you are managing to do a lot of resting.

Witters - glad to hear the twins started school and settled so well. It must be lovely for them to always have each other. My little one started school this morning - he ran straight in and said "goodbye mummy and daddy" pushing us away! Far too independant!

Ells - hope you are feeling better and that the tests come up trumps. Thay way you will be all set to go when you start treatment - i have a feeling it is going to be your lucky one  

NN - hope the injections are getting easier. The time will just fly by now. I had to banish my scales as i got so obsessed with the fluid gain during treatment. I even rang Gillian to ask whether they would cancel my IVF if i put on so much weight that my BMI would be over 35 !! Needless to say she kindly told me to stop worrying ! (Just to explain I had been on mad crash diet of no food to get weight under BMI of 30 to start treatment)

Poddy - fantastic news -   so pleased to hear that bean in doing well. Relax and enjoy it. Did you buy/rent a doppler or was it at the midwife that you heard the heartbeat? I thought i may be the only neurotic person to rent a doppler to check that all is well and I probably still am. 

I have scan tomorrow to see whether Eric 'n' Ernie are still present and correct. There is much hilarity when anyone tries to work out due dates. It makes me die as we know exactly when and where the eggs were fertilised, so you would think it would be a doddle to work out an EDD. So far I have 3 and they are 2 weeks apart! So maybe the scan will give me a rough date to aim on, or at least get the midwife to go on a date closer to the clinics one!

Apologies to anyone i have left out, hugs to all

C


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi, just a quicky. 

LAM, well done, glad to hear they are still hanging in there ...although you may not be so pleased   every day makes them all the stronger.

CJH, good luck for tomorrow   let us know how you get on.  Also, ask questions...I forgot to ask loads of stuff as soon as I saw the heartbeat  

PoD


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

CJH, best of luck today!  EDD's are exciting but irrelivent, especially in the case of multiples, so try not to worry about it.  We bought a doppler, but were too afraid to use it!  When we had lots of scares, we decided to pay for private scans instead, otherwise we would only worry if we didn't find a heartbeat or only one.  My two were perticularly helpful in that their heart rates were always very similar and each time, I needed a quick mobile scan just to check they weren't getting the same one twice   

Good to hear that your little boy as very happy going to school.  It was M&K's second day today and there ere both very good again.  Took a little encouragement to get past the line of the door, but they were soon in and playing with their friends and had a wave goodbye for me.  It's very quiet here on my own today yet at the same time, it is whizzing by!

LAM, well done on reaching and exceeding your goal of the weekend!  You are being a great mum already   Are you getting excited, nervous, worried, laid back about delivery and onwards?  I found I was focussed on the birth and never thought much past that.  It's great though as you are all learning together and getting to know eachother (they have the advantage as they have already met though  )  Such exciting times!!

Hey to everyone, better go, I promised M&K I'd go shopping, so must not let them down...


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Well just got back from another scan and all babies now over 31/2 LBs so that is good news. Interesting to see how they are laying... they have definietely dropped down and it is like a sea of limbs up near my rib cage. See consultant next week...

Witters- Glad M&K are enjoying school.... you will soon get used to the time on your own to do things and have a rest.

CHJ- Hope the scan went well today.

Sofia- Hope that you have a less busy week at work and get a chance to start reading the book.

Ells- Hope that you are feeling better.... but still make sure that you rest.

Pody- Hope that things with you are going well.

NN- Hope that you're not to busy at work and all is going well with the drugs.

Kirst- Hope you are feeling better and things are reaching a more normal state.

Splodgesmum- Are you on maternity leave yet?

Hello to anyone else I have missed.

L


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

LAM - I am so excited for you, everytime I log on I am expecting to read some news!!!    It must be pretty tight for space in there 'mum' I bet you cant wait to meet them all.  Have you though about names yet?

Witters, it sounds like M&K have settled in well at school.  It must be a relief that it has gone so smoothly.  How are you feeling?  I hope the dizziness has gone.   

CJH - how did you get on today?  

PoD - How are you feeling?

Sofia,  have you started reading the book yet?  We have had our immune bloods done in London with Dr Amin Gorgy.  Luckily I have Bupa so will be able to claim all the money back as it is really expensive - we had to pay £1,300   .  I do believe it will be worth it though as I need to have some answers -even if they all come back clear - not that they will though but you know what I mean.   .  Dr G has already said as a minimum I would need heparin, asprin and steriods - thats based off my level 1 blood tests so i am sure there will be a few more meds to add to that selection.

NN, How are you getting on hun?  When is your next scan?

Splodgesmum, how are you doing hun?  Are you resting up on your Mat leave now?  If not you must be close?

Kirst How are you doing hunney?

Well its our 8th wedding annivesary today so DH is taking me to ASK for the buy one get one for £1 deal - last of the romantics cant you tell  .  You never know he may surprise me yet!!!  I am hoping to get my lift home soonish as I want to jump in the shower before we go out, really need to wash my hair!!!  Hope everyone has a lovely evening.  
LAM I am sending out 'be good'  vibes to your three little ones!!!!  

Ells


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

Evening!

Ells - happy anniversary ! Hope you have a wonderful evening.

LAM - great news, the babies are doing so well! Hope you are managing to get comfortable and rest a bit. Names for 3 must be tough going!

Witters - thanks for the well wishes. You are so right - EDD are a bit rubbish for multiples. I didn't even think about the fact that they are bound to be different sizes so will measure differently for dates. I think I will carry on with the doppler for a bit, cause at the moment i can tell which one is which quite nicely as they are so tidley that they are in quite seperate places. I imagine that will get trickier as they grow!

Good news today at the scan. Eric and Ernie are still going strong, good heartbeats, good measurements so finger crossed. I expected things to have gone wrong again so have not considered the fact that we are having twins! I will have to get used to this now, even feeling brave enough to add a ticker now.

Hope eveyone is having a good evening

C
x


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

CJH= Glad the scan went well. I love my doppler and use it regularly- even now... its so nice to listen in and hear heartbeats and them moving around... I think it has saved my sanity on many an occasion. Hopefully you can relax a little more now and enjoy the pregnancy. 

Ells- Happy Anniversary.... Hope you enjoyed your evening out and managed to wash your hair first.

L


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

LAM, glad the scan looked good still   They sound like great weights too!  Myles was 2lb12oz and Keilidh was 3lb9oz and both did really well   I hope you are resting loads!  

Ells, HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!  I hope you had a lovely evening and managed to grab that shower!  That is a lot of money for tests.  I'm so glad that you were able to get BUPA to cover it.  I'm sure they will unearth any issues with your treatment and adjust it so you will be successfule on your next attempt 

Nervous, you've been quiet lately   I hope things are going well 

CJH, yay!  So happy that Eric and Ernie are keeping strong!  The doppler is great, after our scans we used it (once we were confident all was ok, the worry warts we are) we even managed to record it.  After our 13 week scan, DH put a video clip of it on my phone and overlaid it with the sounds of the heartbeats.  It was beautiful and people loved to see it when they asked how things were going.  Enjoy the rest of your pregnancy!

We have just got over 5 months of gas digging up our road, now it apprears that we have BT doing the same!  Atleast it was already patch I guess rather having a nicely relaid road and then dig it up again which often happens.


----------



## nervousnellie (May 30, 2009)

An overdue hello to everyone. 

Salsera - did you manage to get a dress for the wedding reception? 

Witters - why on earth would utility companies plan to work at the same time? That would involve common sense!!! I should confess I work for a highway maintenance company so I speak from experience about lack of common sense  

CJH - Glad Eric and Ernie are doing okay, have you plucked up the courage to put your ticker on your signature yet?

Ells - belated happy anniversary! Did you have a nice meal? You must be pleased that BUPA are covering your costs.

LAM - Hope your sea of limbs are behaving themselves, I keep expecting some exciting news when I check the messages. 

I had my day 4 blood test earlier this week, I start my stimulation injections next Tuesday. I feel a bit less bloated this week (hurray!) but I've had a headache on and off since Friday (boo) so feel a bit rough. I feel a bit like a zombie as I'm sooooo tired and not sleeping very well but I guess it'll pass. 

Right, I'm off to see if my jacket potato has cooked - mmmm. 

NN  

PS Sorry for being a bit   just feel completely run down


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Nervous, good to hear from you!  I know that Sofia suffered terribly with headaches on the buserilin   Once you start stims, it will whizz by and you will be suddenly on that 2ww.  Take it easy and look after yourself


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi NN,
Cheer up sweety    I suffered with headaches in the last days of my burserelin.  Remember ONLY paracetamol, although I found it didn't help very much.  Once you start stimming you will feel a lot better.

Yay CJH, glad Eric and Ernie are going strong   

LAM - well done for holding on in there, but I too keep logging on to see your news!

PoDdy


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

When we have any news I will get DH to post on here for you all.... I think they are determined to stay for a bit longer yet though. Had some mild stitch like feelingings but nothing else.

Hope everyone is well.

L


----------



## pompeybelle (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi everyone

Just wanted to pop back and say hi.  Glad everyone is well 

I stayed away for a while as I am doing the short protocol and tried to forget about it for a while, since then I have started stimming (now on day 5) and I have been exhausted.  got my first scan on Monday to see how my follies are doing.  due to my aging ovaries I was told that if I get 5 or 6 that will be fantastic so fingers crossed.

Sofia/Ells I was at the ARGC previously and they tested my imunes and I have a very high count.  The treatment at the ARGC is so expensive as they do the IVIG but I decided to move to the Wessex....The Wessex treat with steroids and asparin so I am   that it will do the trick.  

Good luck nervous.  Everything seems to move much more quickly once you start stimming as each hurdle is just a few days apart.  Might see you on the September/October cycle buddies thread.  

Love Chrissie  xx


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Pompeybelle- Good to hear from you. Good luck with your current cycle... I have my fingers crossed for you.

Hope everyone has had a relaxing and enjoyable weekend.

L


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Yay Pompy,
Good luck, i really hope this is your cycle.   for 5 or 6+  
PoDdy


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Good Luck Pompy!  

LAM, Hang in there!

Hey to everyone!


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

Pompy, good luck   Let's hope that your ovaries suprise everyone and you get enough. Remember that all you need is one lucky one! 

NN- hope you are feeling better. 

Hi to everyone else

Cx


----------



## pompeybelle (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks for your msgs.  I came back from my scan and burst into tears  I only had 5 follies...1 20mm, 2 17mm and two tiny ones but I had forgotten that actually 5 would be good... .  You really cheered me up.  EC will be on Friday.  

thanks again x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Pompey, sounds like you are right on schedule   When's your next appointment?


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Pompey belle- 5 is a good number.... I only had 3 follicles and 3 eggs collected. I had a couple of smaller follicles that weren't ready and possibly 1 or 2 on one ovary that is struck so were impossible for them to get.
Try and stay positive it only takes one.... good luck for Friday.


----------



## pompeybelle (Jul 10, 2009)

LAM

thankyou - I could kiss you...you so cheered me up  

I have a scan on wednesday but definately more positive now.

thanks again everyone x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Pompey, I had 25 eggs (34+ follies) but they were poor quality and we only got 3 embies.  Sometimes, the more you get doesn't always work out best   I would rather have fewer but better quality if you know what I mean


----------



## nervousnellie (May 30, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Pompeybelle - good luck for your scan tomorrow. 

CJN - I started my puragon this morning and for the first time in nearly two weeks I'm having a headache free day (touch wood)   

I think I did okay this morning with my two injections. OH was a bit nervous this morning and it didn't help that he had to leave for work at 6am but he was his usual super star self, I only had a brief wobbly bottom lip moment - that clicking sound of the pen is going to really get on nerves though  

Hope everyone else is doing okay. 

NN


----------



## pompeybelle (Jul 10, 2009)

Witters - thanks hun feeling so positive now.  Even looking forward to tomorrow now!  I am now pleased with my 5 little follies!

Nervous - good luck mate.  I know what you mean about the pen I had to get my DH to do mine too, bless him.

 thanks again everyone xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Nervous, so pleased that yo managed to get the pen, it makes it much easier doesn't it?  Glad the double shots went ok 

Good luck tomorrow Pompey!  Let us know how you get on!


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Evening ladies,

sorry I havent been around much lately, I have been really busy and not very well AGAIN   .  Feeling better now though as my new tablets have kicked in, seeing the doc on Thursday re the crones business - it will be d day as to whether I have to have an op or not - hopefully  not     .  Been really busy at work too!!

LAM - still no movement?  How are you feeling?

PBelle, brill news on your follies, Good luck for your scan tomorrow.

NN I find the click helpful as I know that there is less to go in etc.  Your OH must be an old pro at the injections now   

Kirst, how are you sweetie?

Witters how are M&K getting on at school?

Sofia, have you read the book yet?

CJH, how are you hun?

PoD, how are you getting on?  When's your  next scan?

Splodgesmum, are you on Mat leave now?  How are you feeling?

Hello to anyone I may have missed, will try and keep posting now!!!   
Should hopefully get our immune test results at the end of this week, will be interesting.  I have to book the follow up appointment with the doctor to get these done - hopefully we will be able to see him next Saturday.  He's also going to do my hysteroscopy, not sure whats involved but I figure it cant be any worse then having a smear   .

Hope everyone has a lovely evening.

Ells


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi all

NN- yeah for a headache free day- well done on the injections.... you cuold always listen to some music whilst OH does injections that way you are distracted from the clicking.

Pompeybelle- hope the scan goes well today.

Ells- Sorry to hear you have been unwell again- hope fully you are on the up now. Hope that you geth the result you want from your appointments and the immune tests show something treatable that can help you achieve your dream.

Witters, Kirst, Sofia, CJH, POd...  

Well I saw the consultant again yesterday and things are moving on. He is not willing to give me a date wants to see what happens. He did an internal examination (non of the dignity you get at the Wessex) and found that my cervix has thinned and I am 1 cm dilated. So was sent off to Wincester hospital for the first of the steriod injections and was able to bring the secong dose back for a local midwife to do tomight. My consultant wants to scan me himself next week... and although we hope I will make it another 2 weeks he thinks things will happen before then. So I feel a little like I am on a rollercoaster- pleased I will soon meet them, but also scared and excited.

Will keep you all updated. 
Hugs to all

L


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ells, hope you fel better now   you hae lots goingon right now!

LAM, best of luck!  If you need anyone to talk to, please PM me, I know the emotions you are going through right now   You have done great and even if they are born now, they have a great chance ahead of them   Winchester SCBU team are the best and will make you feel very welcome and happy.  Keep us posted


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Yay LAM,
You are doing great!!! Can I ask, are the steroid injections for keeping them in, or encouraging them out 

*NN,* glad the stimming has got rid of the headache, it's amazing how quickly the effects start. 
*Pompy*, glad you got 5!!!! My friend got 5 and got 2 gooduns, one took. I got OHSS and would have loved to only get 5!!!
Drink plenty of water/fluid, aim for 2L a day. It's hard at first, but you get used to it. It will help the follies grow.

Ells, really glad the drugs are finally kicking in  things are moving really quickly for you, so hopefully they will get to the bottom of the problem soon.

CJH, hope you are good. Everyone keeps saying that after 12 weeks you should feel better, less m/s more energy. I have to say it hasn't kicked in for me yet 

Can't remember who asked, but my next scan is on the 30th October. I feel so much more relaxed since the 12 week scan and it is getting very easy to find the heartbeat with my doppler and I love listening. I only do it once a week and I feel more and more like I am normal. At first I really thought that because of the trouble ttc it would make the pg difficult and fraught, like I had more to worry about than other expectant mums, but now I realise, the method of conception has no bearing and that I should treat it as everyone else. I can't wait for the rest of the ladies on here to join me on  IVF WORKS!!!!!! 

PoD


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi Pod- the steriods are to help develop the babies lungs quicker so that because they will be born early there is less change of them needing ventilating. Thankfully the injections don't hurt as much as some of the posts lead you to believe on this site... it goes into bum or thigh and ached for 20 mins or so...

Sorry to hear youe M/S hasn't cleared up yet... hopefully it will soon... make sure you stay hydrated as not drinking enough or being tired can make it a lot worse.

Take care.

L


----------



## pompeybelle (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi

LAM - Sounds like you are being properly looked after!

Ells - hope you feel better soon

PoDdy - hope to be able to join you soon on that cloud!   

Nervous - hope the injections are going OK - I have a few bruises and a bit of a swollen tummy but other than it is OK

AFM -    today (I am such a wimp these days!) egg collection postponed until Monday as only one good follie but best to let that one perish and use the two others that are growing fast - some smaller ones too but they dont think they will catch up.  I was offered the chance to cx the tx but I was told that the chances are it will be same next time due to my age. so I figured I am lucky to have two good ones and    that I get a bit of luck.  Ive got acupuncture booked tomorrow so maybe that will do the trick.  my lining is good though....


----------



## nervousnellie (May 30, 2009)

PoDdy - the journey to reaching your BFP isn't important, just enjoy your growing bump, once the M/S goes that is.

LAM - hang in there! 

Ells - hope you are feeling better. Good luck for your app tomorrow and for your immune results. OH is definitely a pro with the injections, he seems to be holding up better than me. 

Pompeybelle - 2 good follies is 2 good follies   Enjoy your acupuncture tomorrow, I'm having reflexology and find it really helps to calm me down.  

OH is out this evening, I'm having a bit of a crisis moment getting myself all worked up in case our first attempt doesn't work. I think it's because with ICS it seems more real than calendar counting/natural ttc way - does that make any sense? I'm sure it's just my hormones and I'll calm down in a while. 

 to everyone else.


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Pompeybelle- Try and stay positive.... enjoy the accupunture and remember you only need one embryo to have a chance of it working. Try getting plenty of rest and make sure you are getting enough protien and water. Thinking of you.

NN- try and stay positive- I know what you mean with the calander watching....Just try and keep yourself busy and plan some nice treats for yourself and OH during the 2ww.

L


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi ladies - its busy on here at the moment!
LAM - wow, 1cm dilated - was that what the pains were about? You are made of strong stuff - I needed pain relief when I started to dilate a little bit with my DS. You will get to meet your babies very soon! I can't wait to hear the news of their safe arrival. Winchester is a fab hospital and the team in SCBU is fantastic (i'm biased though, i do work in the hospital!). Good lcuk  

Pompey - Stay positive - 2 follies gives you a chance. Those two could be tip top. I know it's really difficult to be positive but if you can manage it, you certainly feel alot better during the next few weeks.  

NN - I know the feeling. I worked myself up loads during the tx, convinced it would go wrong every step of the way, when it didn't. I had convinced myself of the following - i was hitting the menopause, had no eggs, had hostile CM, had weird shaped anatomy etc the list goes on! In the end I banned myself from worrying about it all, filled my calendar with other more fun stuff and watched lots of TV. It felt so much more real because every condition was right whereas with TTC naturally there are lots of reasons why it might not happen any cycle. Anyway, doing the fun stuff was a whole lot better than worrying! Hope you feel more positive soon!

Ells- hope you are feeling better. Any decisions made about the op? You are certainly going through it at the moment. You are staying so strong and positive

PoDdy - glad to hear that you are relaxing into the pregnancy and enjoying it. You are getting practiced at the doppler! I still find it tricky to locate the HB's and have to force myself not to do it too often or i get obsessed about whether i can find them or not! You are right, the method of conceiving has no bearing on the pregnancy at all! Hope you are feeling great at m/s has gone or is less.

I am stille feeling quite rough, but enjoying every minute! However, I really wish I had never told hospital folk about the IVF. I feel so cheesed off! When I went for my scan I was being weighed in the corridor next to the waiting room (privacy eh?) and the n/a was discussing the fact that it was IVF so I guess all the waiting room heard. THen the hospital midwife  had to ring me the next day - was phoning from the waiting room and asking me questions about IVF to help the lab process nuchal scan. So everyone yet again got to hear about my IVF treatment! Now i understand the discussion i had at the fertility clinic where it was explained that I did not have to say it was an IVF preganancy. At that point i thought, why would I not tell them? It's nothing to be ashamed off! However, now i can see why lots of people don't reveall all. Just re-read what i have written, i sound like grumpy old woman! apologies for the rant 

signing off to be grumpy elsewhere!

CJH


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

CJH, awww, you're not grumpy - just hormonal   You just wait when you're out and about with them and strangers stop to ask you questions.  Always the same ones - are they identical? No, they are boy/girl Are their twins in the family? there are now! Are they twins, I'm a twin, too!  I even get asked the same ones now even though they are not obviously twins   See, I can be grumpy too, but real grumpy as I'm not pregnant!

LAM, you just wait for your questions!  If you are trying to fill in some time, think of some witty answers now   What are your plans for delivery?  Are they going to let you try natural?  Great that you got the steroid jabs.  I remember mine, that night was the longest ever!  (this was following my waters breaking and discovering I was 6cm dialated and contracting 8 times in 10 minutes!  I just thought it was them moving!!)  Everyone thought I as about to deliver before the second shot, but thankfully the contraction stopping pills worked - for 8 days!

Nervous, all we can do is hope that treatment will work.  So far, so good for you so there is no need to be negative right now   Hard I know when it's all you think of and everything is focussed around   

Pompey, those two eggs will be a great oppertunity!  Remember you can only put two back, so fingers crossed you are still in with the same chance as even the youngest of ladies   My eggs were very poor quality and as I said before, only 3 were fertilised out of 25.  As I had OHSS, they couldn't be transferred but were of such poor quality that they 'couldn't' be frozen as their chances were so low of defrosting.  Even though I was in hospital (was admitted for 2 weeks, half of which was in ICU) they were trying to convince us to go in for the transfer!!  We persuaded them to freeze and come FET, all defrosted well and the two put back both stuck!  So, what I'm trying to say is that you need to put every faith in your eggs, although IVF is very technical, sometimes nature can over rule and suprise even the most experienced of doctors


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

At the moment I just have to wait for signs of labour and then go to Winchester- we are going to have a c section as the risk is lower than trying for a natural birth and also positions are not helpful for a natural birth because the one with head lowest is completely trapped behind the other 2. I am feeling a little crap since the steriod injections- the swelling in my hands has gone and my pelvis is much more comfortable, but I have cronic wind and can't take anything because of the iron tablets I am on and this morning my feet and ankles are swollen- more than they have been throughout the pregnancy so having a day laying on the sofa and watching tv.

CJH- your not grumpy- just intitles to your privacy. I have been very open that this is an ICSI pregnancy and it is amazing to see the lack of knowledge that most professionals that are dealing with us have.... it is scary in a way. I will have a think of some quips to come up with when the questions start.

Have a good day all.

L


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Morning Ladies,

Pbelle - its quality not quantity!!  Thats what we were told at the Wessex.  We only got 4 eggs, and only 2 of them where suitable for ICSI and when we went in for ET we were told they were the very best grade and looked perfect.  So you will be absolutely fine hun!

LAM - ohh I am sooo excited for you.  You must be a real mix of emotions but good ones   .  

CJH - some people really have no thought   .  Glad you are feeling okay and you are not grumpy I would be pretty cross about that too - so much for confidentiality!

PoD - not too long to wait for your next scan - that very exciting.  Have you got a bump yet?

Splodgesmum, hope you are okay hun   .

NN - dont worry hun, you are going through the 'normal' IVF emotions.  Everything will go fine, you'll see.  You are in good hands with the Wessex.  Sending you some PMA     .

Witters, are you keeping yourself occupied now that M&K are at school, I bet it seems a little strange not having them there for part of the day.  Its good that you will be able to relax and have some 'me time' as I am sure you need it.

Sofia, how are you hun?  Have you read the book yet?

Hello to anyone I may have missed   

Well ladies I feel a lot better today, the tablets have kicked in at last   .  I am seeing the specialist today so I will find out if I can escape the op   .  We went and had a karotyping blood test yesterday so am     very hard that it will all come back as okay, its all part of the immune stuff.  
I also got my new car yesterday -long story- I gave the last one back and got a full refund from the bmw garage - there service was appauling   .  So I got a Ford Kuga and I picked it up yesterday - its very nice and black and shinny   .  Its perfect for babies too - I thought it was a good omen when I opened the glove box and found the child seat fittings   which were supposed to be in the toolkit thing in the boot!  

Looks like its going to be a lovely day, hopefully we will all get a chance to make use of it!  I will up date later with 'news' on the 'to op or not to op' situation   .  

Ells


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Afternoon Ladies,

Well a quick update from me, and the deicsion is ...........................................

Not to op     

The doctor has decided that I have crones and to stick to the tablets that I have been on and see how I get on when I reduce the dose.  If I dont get on with it I would have to go back up to the max dose.  So its good news!!  I am sooooooo relieved that I dont have to have the op   .  I just have to let Sue know the name of the drugs that I am on but also that he is happy for me to go on to the other drugs - immunosuppresents - if I need too if there are probs with these one and babies etc.  

Hope everyone else is okay.

Ells


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Good news Ells on the op front.... hope the tablets do their job.... fingers crossed for you.

L


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

Yay ells -   - nor surgery! It's all sounding really positive for you.


C
x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Great news Ells!  Finally things are working out for you   Long may it continue!!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

LAM, how are you today?  How's the swelling?  I was so lucky to avoid all that.  I bet you feel really uncomfortable right now.    Poor little presenting triplet!  Myles can sympathyse as Keilidh pushed him right down in the corner whilst she was doing sumersaults!  Things haven't changed since they got out!  Sounds like a section is the best option.  I thought it probably would be that way but was just interesting to see.  Thanks for sharing


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

The swelling has gone done considerably this morning... still suffereing with acid reflux   made worse by not being able to take anything for it. My pelvis is also really achey today- had a couple of days pain free due to the steriods.... but am generally feeling brighter than I was for the past two days. I am on a bit of a cleaning frenzie- making lists for DH as I acan do so little myself at the moment.

Anyways at least the weather is nice and I can enjoy a little bit of sunshine... its lovely and warm if you can get out of the breeze.

Have a a good weekend all.

L


----------



## pompeybelle (Jul 10, 2009)

Afternoon ladies

LAM - glad you are feeling better honey and you are right - it is a beautiful day! I've only 'known' you for a little while and I am excited waiting for your babies so for you it must be like waiting for Christmas!

Nervous - hope it is all going OK with the stims...I have found it fine I would say though that I took off the first week of the 2ww but in hindsight I wish I had taken off the 2nd week of stims instead as I did find that I got really stressed and tearful and could not concentrate on work at all.  But as everyone else has said you are in good hands so try and relax!

Ells that is great news - fingers crossed that it all goes to plan

CJH - think I will take that advice and not say anything about IVF if I am lucky enough to be successful

Witters - I love your phylosophy (is that how you spell it)  I guess if I am to be lucky it will be whether I have 1 or 10eggs.

  to anyone I have missed.

Just to let you know that I have two good eggs plus three more growing well so e/c put back to Tuesday to give them a chance to grow.  Five is fantastic.  Plus had my acupuncture yesterday and felt of positive after.     for a good batch of eggs on Tuesday.  jThanks so much for your positive vibes - think they are working!!

Have a good weekend it is going to be lovely !!+

Chrissie xx


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Pompeybelle- good news about the follicles- have a restful weekend and look after yourself...I will be thinking of you on Tuesday.
Accupunture is brilliant for relaxing and making you feel more positive.

Take care of yourself.

L


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Chrissie, that's great news that you will have 5 potential follies, well done you!  Enjoy the weekend and we'll all be cheering for you on Tuesday


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Hope that you all had a good weekend.
I am still hanging on in there.
Scan booked for Weds afternoon.... no sign that they want to come out.... think they are quiet comfy although I am really uncomfortable and starting to struggle.
Chrissie - good luck for tomorrow. Hope that the EC goes well.

L


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Ohh LAM, exciting!!!  I really hope that you are not too uncomfortable, I am sure that they will listen to mummy and start moving ready to go!!  At least its not too hot today for you.  

P Belle, good luck for tomorrow, I am sure you will be fine.  The Wessex prefer quality not quantity, you will be absolutely fine!!

Hope everyone else is okay, bit busy at work today   so popping on for a sneaky peak!!!   

Speak to you soon,
Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

LAM, I wonder if they will arrive on Wednesday - all the 3's, 33w3d?   Cool!  You are doing so well!  If you want to meet up whilst you are waiting to talk over any concerns, please give me the nod 

Chrissie, how are you holding out?  Best of luck for tomorrow, I'm sure you will be fine.  You can have a few days breather beteen transfer knowing you've done all you can, so treat yourself   Any plans for your 2ww?

Ells, yuck on the busy work!  The weekend will be fast approaching - in a few days that is! 

Just got in from swimming.  They are doing so well!  We are practicing breast stroke legs at the moment and they really have picked it up quickly.  The teacher thinks they will do well in competitions in the future as they can hold their breath for so long!  Not bad for children born 10 weeks early and one on a ventilator


----------



## nervousnellie (May 30, 2009)

A sneaky mid afternoon message. 

P'belle - wishing you lots of luck for a good EC tomorrow   and   

LAM - I hope your little ones realise there are a lot of us out here waiting for their arrival, they're probably all in there thinking it's to comfy to put in an appearance! 

Witters - you must be really proud of K and M, it took me ages to manage breast stroke. 

Ells - why does work get in the way? I'm supposed to be working as well, ho hum....

Apart from OH telling me he feels like an emotional punchbag (not literally) things are going okay. I think we are both dealing with things in different ways - he tends to think and keep things to himself  and I just cry all the time, great pair aren't we  

I've got my first scan tomorrow, hopefully my body is doing what it should be doing.    

Hello to anyone I missed. 

NN


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Good luck with your scan Nervous!  We all deal with it in different ways.  I forgot about work and spent every hour online with my buddy groups!  I just needed to 'talk' about it all the time and share experiences.  DH is one who needs to be in control.  He needs to know the theory and logic behind everything and never trusts anyone.  It was interesting having fertility meetings as following all his research, I think the professionals were wondering who was who!   I am very grateful though, there has been many a situation (not only fertility wise) where he questions the professionals and comes up with very relevant solutions which they can't disagree with.  I bet they all have a black mask against Mr & Mrs Witters!


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Witters- Thanks.... my main concern is labour- recognising it that is.... get slight twinges a few tightenings but nothing definite.... worry I will miss the signs and something could go wrong.... My main problem at the moment is tiredness... I can't sleep for more than an hour to hour and a half at a time and am so uncomfortable..... I said to my DH the other morning 3am i need hanging up like a bat- or putting in a large hammock or somthing..... but I know it will be worth it.

NN- Goodluck with your scan tomorrow. Its important to let your emotions show... it can be hard and men show theres or not in different ways- but expressing yours will make you feel calmer in the end. Thinking of you.

Ells- At least with being busy at work the day goes quicker- or at least I hope it does.

PP- Thinking of you for tomorrow.

Take care and hello everyone else.

L


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

LAM, awww   Sounds like you are ready to be past the uncomfortableness.  You have done so well to get this far!

I don't know if I can really help you with the labour side of things.  I only went to labour ward as my waters broke, so it was pretty obvious.  I wasn't however quite expecting to be told that I was already 6cm dialated and fully effaced and contacting 8 times every 10 minutes    I couldn't feel a thing, all I thought was that it was baby movement.  Even when they strapped me to a monitor, and the contractions were obvious, I still didn't recognise them to be contractions at this point.  

They stopped them for 8 days and like you, I was worried I wouldn't recognise them again.  All I can tell you is that when they are ready, you will know.  I felt a real sharp pain right down low which after speaking to other mums and the midwife, that was Myles dropping down onto my cervix.  A while after that (forget how long, but an hour or so I think) I knew I was in labour.  For me, I was lucky as I was already in hospital.  It was the middle of the night and I pressed my buzzer to call a nurse.  She insisted they were BH's, but believe me, I knew they weren't - I could feel them for one!  She hooked me up again and left me to it.  I asked her to call DH but she refused, insisting it was nothing.  I still have the answerphone message (DH answered it part way through) and it was hard for me to speak through the contractions.  He came straight away and arrived just as my favourite midwife came on duty and was whisking me to theater!  During this time, all I could do was shout out 'I need a poo!!'  Looking back it must have been really funny - unless you were one of those trying to sleep!  

You won't get to this point due to C-Section, but for me, I had two very differen't pushing stages.  With Myles, I really needed a poo.  It was as if I was constipated and needed to push it out, so pretty familiar feeling following pregnancy .  With Keilidh, I had dreadful back pain.  It really hurt, but oddly, pushing through that pain really helped to relieve it.  

Try not to worry (easy to say I know) just keep an eye out for different things - loosing your mucous plug, a bloody show,  contractions (or tightenings) which appear to be pretty frequent, regular and timeable (movembent is far less regular and predictable), that sharp lower pain, the obvious water breaking - they are all signs.


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks Witters.
Off for another check and scan tomorrow so hopefully I might get a date or some idea when he will do the section.

L


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Good luck with your scan!

Speaking of scans, how did Nervous' scan go?  Pompy's collection?  Hope all went well!!  Been thinking of you.........


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Welcome TBD- I would whole heartly recommend the Wessex they are fabulous and treat you really well. I would enquire about an open evening and attend that... thats what we did and found out lots of useful information. It is scarey realising that you need ICSI- it took us a while to accept it but it was so worth doing.
Have you had a look at the Wessex's own website also worth a look.

If you have any specific questions please ask and I will see if I can help.
I would look into attending open evenings of any the clinics you are interested in using we attended another one and it was talking to staff at these and seeing the clinic that helped us make our decision.

NN, Pompey belle- How did you get on today?

Take care all.

L


----------



## nervousnellie (May 30, 2009)

I wasn't going to post but a couple of you have asked after me (thanks) so a quick message from me. 

The scan wasn't great......only 3 on my right ovary (12mm, 9mm and 5mm) and nothing on my left   I'm having another scan on Friday to see if there is any improvement. I know that 2/3 follicles is better than nothing at all and I suspected that one of my ovaries wasn't working but it was still a bit of a blow. 

So, it's official biologicaly I'm old and my left ovary has gone AWOL   

Hope everyone is doing okay.    

A big hello to TBD  

Hope you got on okay today P'belle. 

NN


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi TBD,
I looked at 2/3 clinics when we started out, but feel we made the right decision with the Wessex.  It turned out that actually, the most important thing for us was proximity, as there are quite a few appointments and scans.  The thought of going further afield to London crossed our minds and we looked into it seriously.  When we realised you have to be at egg collection for an exact time, which can be extremely stressful, I was certain I didn't want to be in the hands of public transport, or stuck in traffic somewhere, or looking for a parking space argggghhhhh   .  

We also attended an open day (evening) before hand to see what they offered and the ethos.  Also, the HFEA stats are likely to be a couple of years old and I'm certain the last report from the Wessex had pretty good stats.  When we were looking, being a scientist, I looked really closely at the stats and really there is no significant difference between a lot of them (and none between the ones I looked at) mind you, at the end of the day, your own personal stats are a complete mystery, you may have 100% success rate   . 

I will say that at times I have found the clinic staff to be dismissive, it's not a 'touch-feely' place, it is there to do a job and they are extremely busy and on one occasion, no one answered the emergency number. They seem to be very well organised though, like a finely tuned machine and no problem is too small for them to answer/re-assure, this seems to be the job of the nurses, but a consultant will call you, if required.  It's all women, except one embryologist, but I didn't ever see him. The place itself is tiny - think small and halve it   

Hope this has helped.  
PoDdy


----------



## pompeybelle (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi all

thanks for your good wishes......and the news from me....6!!!!!!!   

I am still a little sore but it was OK...Nervous - it is nothing to worry about there are comfy arm chairs while you wait so you feel quite at home and during the proceedure I didnt feel anything (that I can remember!)

I could not believe it when they told me 6 eggs so I am through to the next step and will find out tomorrow if any - or all 6 fertilised  .  We are doing ICSI so rates are much better I believe.

Glad you are all OK.  Oh also my DHs best mate and his girlfriend announced today that they are having a baby.....why does that always hurt so much?

Nervous - dont read anything into the whole number of follicles thing.  On my first scan I had 4 then 2 but possibly 5 but 6 were collected but also if you go back a few pages everyone on here will tell you that it doesnt make a blind bit of a difference if it is going to work it will work whether you have one or 20!!!  However, it is easy for me to be so casual about it - I was in a right state last week  !  Dont worry honey it will work and that is all that counts!


TBD - I was at the ARGC for a year and never did a treatment the amount of scans I would need and the cost of staying in LOndon etc etc it just did not work out.  I wanted the best chance with the best stats  but I had to be realistic in the end due to my heavy work schedule and a clinic near to my work was the only answer- as it turns out I am really glad I did as the London clinics are so  busy and this is a more personal approach.  The new stats for the wessex are ecellent btw but I have heard really good things about the Lister too.  You have to do what suits your  lifestyle and what you are comfortable with I think.

Im off back to bed! xxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Evenin All  

Hi TBD, we went to Woking for our first Tx and although the staff were nice they lack the personal touch and everything felt rushed there.  It was a nightmare to get up to because of the roadworks on the M3 and you do have to get used to travelling backwards and forwards, which was very stressful especially for EC and ET.  Overall I wasn't happy with Woking, the doctor wouldn't do any further tests into why things werent working even though I have an immune disorder which affects fertility and implantation etc   and they didn't always note everything in my file to do with my protocol etc.  We would not go back there.  Our treatment at the Wessex has been 200% better and we are both very happy with them.  Sue Ingamells and Jackie Tuckey  are brilliant, they are the 2 doctors that we see.  We were always seen by either one of them and they have even rung to see how we are now, they have also kept an eye on my blood test etc too which I think is really good.  Like the other girls have said their stats are pretty good, I think they are much higher then what the HFEA have on the site.  We have looked at the Lister too as they have very good reviews and I have heard good reports from other ladies about their treatment. For us the closeness of the Wessex is a big factor having travelled before.  I hope you find this helpful hun but if you have any more questions let me know.

NN hun dont panic   , they are keeping you under close eye.  I am sure by Friday you will have a few more but... remember it only takes one   .  Dont stress over it hun as that wont help, and i know that its easier said then done but you have 3 good juicy eggs and I am sure there will be a few more by Friday.  Sending you some growing vibes        .

PBelle, well done on your 6 eggs.  I hope that they are getting jiggy with your DH's swimmers tonight.  Make sure you drink plenty of water hun, you need to flush out all the drugs etc and it helps stop you getting OHSS.  Dont be afraid to take paracetamol if you need too.  Sending you     for some lovely embies hun.

LAM, you are doing so well.  Good luck for tomorrow.  I hope that they will be able to give you a date at least you will know what to aim for.

Witters, wow its sounds really scary.  You are very brave but your lovely little ones are certainly a grand reward for you and DH.  They sound like they are going to make some good swimmers too, especially as they are doing so well already.

PoD how are you feeling hun?

CJH hope you and your bump are well.  When is your next scan?

Kirst, Ems, Splodgesmum, Sofia   hope you are all okay.

Well I have had a stinker of a day.  Well you know we have put plans in for our extension .. we have some really horrible neighbours who keep trying to spanners in. This time they said we had protected birds nesting in our house - I ask you nesting birds at the time of year   of course we dont.  But that meant that the ecologist was called to investigate and he wanted us to get a bat check done because we are in area where they have been found   .  Anyway to cut a long story short a family friend who happens to be an ecologist has been round this evening and we have 3 of the little blighters   .  What this means is that we have to delay our plans   .  We are   that we will still get the plans approved but with the clause of waiting until the bats move etc in the spring next  year.  We have to wait and see what they say.  I just cant believe it after all the hoops we have had to jump through arghhhh.  Sometimes it really does feel as if the world is against us   .  I had hoped to be in a nearly finished position by spring as we will starting our next tx in Dec/Jan time.  Someone up there is trying to tell us to hang on with the plans.  Plus at work we be having to make some redundancies from our office team, 1 of my direct reports but to be honest he has not been pulling his weight and is very lazy and another guy.  So things are going to be a little stressful over the next couple of weeks   .  All in all a naff day but the good news is we can now light our fire as we had the chimney swept    , very cozy!

Have a fab evening/night,, sending more growing vibes and jiggy vibes       

Ells


----------



## TBD (Sep 29, 2009)

Hiya ladies,
Thank you so much for the warm welcome!  I really do appreciate it.
Lam, great to hear you had such a pos experience.....and it clearly was worth it!!  Congats and good luck with the birth(s)!  I am surprised they didn't mention an open evening when I phoned...if they had offered that and a bit of info in the post I would have been happy.  Maybe I shall phone again.

Hi PodDy, thanks for that info - it definitely helps.  I agree about the travelling - that is my biggest concern with the other clinics....I just know it could be a nightmare travelling and trying to fit around work as we don't want to tell anyone yet.  I feel dubious about the stats anyway TBH, I know how easy it is to make them show anything you want them to....yet, I still am getting hung up on them.

pompeybelle, that is really helpful to hear your experience of trying to start tx in london - as I said above, I do not really think it would be realistic either.  Can I ask if you are based in prtsmouth and if so did you consider going with Mr Golland there?  Congrats on getting to the EC stage, and I really hope you get good news tom....how exciting to know your egg and sperm are doing their thing as we speak!!

Ells, thanks also for sharing your experience.  You are in a great position to advise me having been to both clinics (although sorry you are in that position).  It definitely seems the travel is a very important factor.  Interesting to hear that they were dismissive of some of your difficulties....sounds really awful, especially as you were presumably paying them.  I am glad you have had much better tx more recently.  What a pain about all your planning permission issues...your neighbours sound like they have ab bit too much time on their hands!

Thanks again ladies    I think we will need to keep pondering this one and pay the clinics some visits.  But, you guys have definitely put Wessex in a more pos light for me than it was before.  Looks possible that I will be joining you on this thread in the near future, if that's ok with you all! xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

TBD, see, I told you this thread would be helpful!  Everyone's experiences and needs are different, but I hope that our posts have helped you see if the Wessex is the kind of place you are looking for   Please keep posting, we would love to follow your journey 

Ells, how annoying!!!  We are also in the throws of extension planning.  We are toying with ther to move or extend.  All along the way we have had 'issues' and we have yet to even get architec drawings done!  I'm sorry that your neighbours are being pesky, how frustrating that they were right too    I can see why you are not happy with them.  I really hope that the bats move on and you can continue with your plans.  What kind of extension are you planning?  Big, small, one/two stories?  Best of luck with it!

Pompey, 6?  Yay!  That's fantastic!  I hope you are holding out ok waiting for that call, I remember being really edgy.  Keep us posted and good luck!!

Nervous, don't loose hope  there is still time.  Anyway, 3 is pretty good, just think, triplets!!  Keep up the good work and I'm sure you'll be rewarded 

LAM, best of luck with your scan today.  I hope they give you a date!


----------



## TBD (Sep 29, 2009)

Hey witters!
Yeah you were right...the ladies here have been really helpful.  I will stick around I think but may float between threads until we make up our minds what to do.  Definitely has put Wessex back on the table....  Still confused though.  I'm finding with all the clinics someone had something good to say about them and then another person has something bad....I guess it really does come down to what individual people's experiences were, so we really just have to go with what we feel most comfortable with.
Thanks again xx
ps PodDY I just noticed noticed you tx worked too!  Congrats!!! x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

TBD, Exactly.  I have friends who have been to see Mr. Golland and swear by him.  I must say however that most as far as I'm aware are more IUI rather than IVF, so if you would rather go with something less invasive, he is the better choice.  We initially wanted to try IUI but the Wessex pretty much whisked us down the IVF route.  Hindsight tells me it was the right decision - for us.  You really need to visit each place, wether it be an open evening or simply turning up at reception and observing the atmosphere which you pick up on.  We were recently looking into schools and done much research before hand what with league tables etc.  Our favourite one was pushed right down the list following a visit as the place just didn't feel right and we didn't get a good vibe from the Head.  The children also didn't come accross quite how we expected or hoped for (respect, presentation and mannors wise) but had we just done it by official data and also word of mouth (we spoke to several parents) we would have made the wrong decision - for us.  Although I'm sure everyone else is more than happy - they clearly are after contacting them.


----------



## TBD (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks witters - yes I have read a few things about Mr Golland on here, he sounds like a bit of a legend!  I think the EC and ET are actually done in London (not sure if actually with Mr G or not).  I think ICSI is going to be the way we go from what our cons said.....I'd rather go for the full-on tx and have higher chance of it working I reckon (for the first go anyway)....but will have to see what our cons says when we finally choose one!
You're right about going and having a look, we definitely need to do that.  Think we will just turn up at Wessex and have a nose some time.  Thanks for sharing your school example....it makes a lot of sense.  Hope you found the right school for you in the end xx


----------



## pompeybelle (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi all

Im really well today - I thought I would be in my sick bed for days so finding it hard to take it easy.  I have just had THE call.....all 6 were injected and 3 have fertilised...I know that is good news but still feel a bit disapointed - probably because it is unlikely we will have any  .    But I was worried that none would fertilise so now I have a really good shot at that  ....you never know could still be triplets!!!  Now I am worried that they will all get through the night....does the worry ever end!  Im almost a nervous wreck 

TBD - I agree with witters - Dr Golland has good stats for IUI (I had mine there) but IVF/ICSI is low less than 20% last time I looked plus you have to go to London for egg collection and transfer.  I had difficulty ever getting hold of anyone and they seemed kind of pompus so I gave up quite quickly with them - but again some people have good experiences.  Wessex is 40% success rate but more importantly there are efficient and kind.  I am in Purbrook near Waterlooville but it only took me 40 minutes for the drive yesterday.  

Witters - edgy is the right word for it luckily they called dead on 10am and have said I can phone tomorrow to find out how they are doing ....sounds really funny I didnt really think of them as growing things but now I am dying to find out if they are OK!!  Is it always like that or am i a bit  

Nervous - yay triplets ...you see you may only have three and all three fertilise or 10 more may grow and only three fertilise...or more may grow and 10 may fertilise they are so many permitations ...just relax and go with the flow!!!

LAM hope scan went OK

Hey Ells thanks for the Jiggy vibes - can I have some dividing vibes now please as the jiggy vibes did the trick 

Love to all

xxxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Yay Pompey!!!!!!!!!!  I know that let down feel.  We were really happy as we had 25 eggs.  When that call came to say only 3 had fertilized, we were devistated.  So now, you are nose to nose with my progress   You are 'normal' to feel very protective of your embies, they are more than just eggs and sperm now, they have met up and forming a new life - times three!  Rest up and enjoy these few days of 'in limbo'  your rested body following transfer will be needed once again very soon


----------



## TBD (Sep 29, 2009)

Hiya pompeybelle,
Firstly huge congrats on the 3 fertilised eggs - dividing vibes coming your way!!  Must be so exciting (and nerve-wracking!) to have 3 little embies down the road from you.

Thanks for sharing your experience with Mr G, that's interesting about the IVF stats...where did you get them from?  I can't find anything on the net.  It's just such a complex set of factors to take into consideration isn't it.  Obviously you must be happy at Wessex if you chose them over Mr G, given his reputation.  Decisions decisions.  Am going to email Wessex now.

Good luck for tom PB xx

Can anyone share their expereinecs of fitting in IVF scans etc around work with Wessex?  When I asked on the phone it sounded like they did not do appts at the beginning or the end of the day.  Thank you ! x


----------



## nervousnellie (May 30, 2009)

P'belle     for your three fertilised eggs, make sure you relax (easier said than done I know) until the transfer date.  

Ells, your extension sounds like a nightmare! It'll be worth it in the end. I'm coming to realise that things happen for a reason. 

TBD, I'm only on my first attempt at ICSI so can't really offer a great deal of advice about Wessex. My first app at Wessex was mid day but all my others have been at Hampshire Clinic and have been either before (8am) or after work (5.15pm onwards) so I've been fortunate. I did tell my line manager about the ICSI in strictest confidence as I felt it was important for him to understand why I may have to leave work early for apps etc, he has been really good about it all.  

Thanks for your positive vibes and   I had my reflexology last night and was told I need to relax! I've been rushing round trying to get things organised before EC and ET but in hindsight think I should have been taking it easy. The triplets comments gave me a smile. 

Sorry if I've missed anyone out, my brain has turned to mush this week!


----------



## TBD (Sep 29, 2009)

Hiya nervousnellie.....wow good luck to you hon.  So annoying when people tell you to relax....I know they mean well, but it's pretty hard when you're going through these kinds of things - not exactly relaxing stuff!!  Hope you do find something to help take your mind off things though.  Loads and loads of luck!!

Thanks for sharing your experience at Wessex.  I'll be following your story to see how you find it there (and of course how you get on!) xx


----------



## pompeybelle (Jul 10, 2009)

yey nervous -  mushy brains all round I reckon  

Witters - thanks for your lovely message...made me    in a nice way!  Just watched the programme on twins and I got really emotional - there goes my mushy brain again!

TBD - scans are generally on a Monday Wednesday and Friday and anytime from 8.30 to 1.30.  I was shown all the available apptmts and given the choice to suit me.  but - amd I think that nervous may agree - the scans are not too bad it is the hours after when you are back at work and your mind is going   that is the worst time - In hindsight I would take some time off then if I have to do this again.  But things change during the treatment cycle - it is difficult to plan.....I have taken this week off and glad of it really.  Where ever you go you will need to take at least a week off in my opinion just for your own sanity otherwise you will run yourself into the ground!!!  re Dr Golland stats they used to be give seperately but now considered a satellite for the clinic in London and listed undere there - I think it is the London Womens Clinic but not 100% on that.  

The one thing that I loved about the Wessex was that at the ARGC they said that I had to have an FSH below 10 before I could have any treatment.  After a year of testing unsuccessfully  I went to the wessex who did an AMH test which showed my fertility was low...their reaction was right.  you need to do ICSI asap as every month counts - when do you want to start....in my opinion they werent worried about stats - just getting the treatment done before my fertility was further reduced while I still had a fairly good chance of this working - they decided it was not worth testing my FSH again so never did the test.  I was given less than 10% chance of success but they still did their best for me.  If I can get two good e
mbies to put back I reckon my chances are good.  Sorry for the outpour ...feeling a bit emotional tonight!!! 

I feel exhausted but my brain wont sleep......gonna try out my IVF companion CD....cant believe I fell for it (I work in marketing so I usually can see these things coming!) but worth a go I reckon xx


----------



## TBD (Sep 29, 2009)

Hiya pompeybelle, aw bless you.  Not surprised you can't sleep - your mind must be racing with all the recent events and anticipation for tom.  Hope the cd does its magic for you!!  And GOOD LUCK  
Thanks so mcuh for all that info on the wessex.  I think I would take time off work at some point so good to hear your thoughts on this.  I guess it would be hard to take the WHOLE of tx off though without telling work the reason.  That's really great they went ahead with tx despite what they said about your chances....makes it seem that they really care about you and the outcome.  They are only statistics after all, not hard fact, just estimations.  I feel I am going insane going back and forth between these clinics and not having met up with anyone from any of them!  Thanks hon xx


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Hello everyone. I am Lorna's husband.

She has asked me to post here to let you all know that yesterday afternoon, by c-section, our 3 boys were successfully delivered at Winchester Hospital.

All 3 were delivered between 14:38 and 14:41 and are in SCBU weighing 2lb 8.5oz, 3lb 10.5oz and 4lb 2oz. Mum and babies doing well.


----------



## nervousnellie (May 30, 2009)

Help! 

I hope someone can answer this for me. 

We've only got enough Puregon left for 1.5 injections. I'm at Hampshrie Clinic tomorrow for a scan, will Gillian have a supply of Puregon or am I supposed to order from Wessex? 

I've just tried to phone Gillian and she is out until tomorrow morning.

My brain has turned to mush and any hope of staying calm has also gone. 

A very panicky NN


----------



## nervousnellie (May 30, 2009)

Hi Lorna's husband aka daddy(!)

Please send LAM my congratulations and three huge cheers! 



NN


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Thats a great news Lorna's husband aka Daddy!! Congratulations to you all (LAM family). How very exciting!!! We cant wait to see the piccies!!!        

NN, dont panic Mr Mannering!!!!  the clinic will have a supply, the same thing happened to me. I was really worried and stressing about it but its all fine, they have a supply with reception. They just write you a script and you pick it up.

TBD I forgot to say on my other post about the clinics, the parking at Woking is a nightmare, and really bad during the winter months when we get snow and ice. With the Wessex you are about 5 minutes walk if that from a big car park. and there are normally spaces right in front of the building or on the road. You can also email them and they are really good at replying.

How is everyone else?

Witters, we are ' trying'  to extend our bungalow, we want to go back and to the side and up in the roof. We are praying that we will getting a conditional approval for the plans. We are going to ask our BAT man  to write a letter stating what we will be doign and when we are going to do it. Unfortunately, we are under Test Valley who are total scrutineers on everything  but hopefully it will all be okay in the end. What are your plans? Which LPA are you under? If you need an plans drawing man let me know our guy is very reasonable and he is also a builder - he's not an archietect but we were quoted £2k for just the drawings and the planning fee.

Pbelle sending lots of dividing vibes to your embies  http://cdn.content.sweetim.com/sim/sweetim_wink.swf?ContentURL=http://cdn.content.sweetim.com/sim/cp/icons/000108D3.swf&StageW=220&StageH=225&XScale=35&YScale=35&LPURL=http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp&LPVER=3&LPREF=14&StopFRM=20&Mode=2
Get yours at SweetIM.com

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Arghhh dont know what happened then. But P Belle your dance is :

[fly]         [/fly]

Hope everyone else is okay. I am not having such a great day- too busy  . At least its FRIDAY tomorrow yey yey yey    

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

LAM!!!!!!!!!!  Huge congratulations - and then times it by three!  Well done to you all, so please that it seems to have gone without a hitch and you really didn't need to worry about if you are in labour or not   How freaky that I suggested you have 3 boys at 33w3d - got to be lucky  

                                

Can't wait to hear more details and ofcourse see pictures.  I hope your little boy with the cleft is doing well.  I know you are most worried about him.  Please say hi to the SCBU staff.  Awful that I forget their names.  There is a doctor with dark, longish hair - Irish I think?  Then another youngish blonde, they are both really cheerie and helped us through it.  Oh, and if you have Dr Shepera, you are in great hands 

Ells, sounds very similar to our plans.  We too have a bungelow and are planning to extend out the back and upstairs too.  We are under Winchester and have just employed an architec.  Well, he's an arcitechical technologist who apparently draw the plans to what can actually be built rather than coming up with all these crazy impressive ideas which builders hate or can't build!  Supposidly, our proposal is 'straight forward' but knowing our luck, that comment will kick us back in the teeth    We have the surveyor due next week, should be interesting to measure up as there is stuff from floor to ceiling stacked very neatly mind you!  LAM, (or anyone) if you want any clothes or toys, give me the nod as I have loads I need to get rid of!!


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

lam - congratulations, massive well done and so pleased you all doing ok, well done honey

kirst x


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS to the power of 3! Well done LAM!    

NN - they will be able to sort you out tomorrow. Gillian has some supplies in her fridge and a back up plan. If the supplies have been given  to others, the on-site pharmacy opens at 9am and will dispense what you need.  Just leave yourself a bit more time so you don't have to dash off quickly! Don't forget that each cartridge has about 50-100 more units than advertised, so if you are clever you can squeeze out an extra dose or two over the cycle - just remember to note how much you have given of the dose when the pen runs out and you can make up the next from the next vial. I managed to get 1000 units out of each of my 900 vials, plus another 100 out of my 300 - saves a few pennies!  good luck for scan tomorrow (we were told our cycle would be cancelled cause we only had three follies, grew into 13 over the weekend and resulted in Eric & Ernie! - don't give up whatever number you have!)

TBD Welcome ! Wessex has been great for us. We only used it for ET & EC as scans were done at a satelite clinc, but they were great. We saw Jackie for assessment and she was really lovely, went beyond what we expected (phone calls with info she learned at a conference). Haven't had much to do with the nurses, but seemed friendly enough. Only gripe is the number of baby photos on the wall as you go into the clinic - OTT and not what i wanted to see during treatment. Well at least they weren;t plasetered over the waiting room which would have been worse!

Pompeybelle - well done on your egg collection and fertilistation! What a result! When do you hear more news and when is ET? Sending you    until then. Everything crossed for success! 

PoDdy - how are you and the bean?

Ells - sorry to hear about the bats and the busy day. Blast those bats   but it will be worth it in the end!

Hi to everyone else

C
xx


----------



## pompeybelle (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi everyone   

Yah LAM  and LAMs hubby     congratulations!!!!!  Actually I heard earlier from Qing at the acupuncture - she was chuffed that one of her 'ladies had triplets boys and I put two and two together!!!

Everything changed again for me today as one embies was poor quality and the other two were fair (one five cell and one four cell) so went in today for egg transfer.  Acutally at 2 days past collection they expect them to be 3 or 4 cells and I am so proud of my clever little embie - so advanced at 5!!  actually the transfer was very moving and although a little painful the pain lasted seconds and was soon forgotten.  It was wonderful to watch the embies be put in my womb on the monitor and wierdly I fell in love with them instantly.....does that happen to everyone?  I never expected it.  Eric and Ernie are great names so desperately trying to think of good ones for mine!

NN hope it all goes well tomorrow - I got etra drugs at the Wessex - I am sure it will be easy enough for you too

Witters thanks for the dance - it did the trick!

Witters - yay for the 33w and 3d prognosis.....can you give me a good prognosis for my tx too please  

take care everyone and mind that pesky bats!!

love Chrissie


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Chrissie is Pregnant! (Until proven otherwise) Chrissie is Pregnant! (until poroven otherwise) Yay, well done to you and your special little embies!  My two were both 'fair' quality and very fragmented.  My transfer was on day 3, and one was 4 cell, one was 8 cell, so your two sound great!  Remember, regardless of quality etc, they still have the same chance as any 'perfect' embryo, many of those don't stick just like many 'less ideal' do!  Best of luck with your 2ww, it's gonna be a long one I'm sure, but remember we are all here for you


----------



## TBD (Sep 29, 2009)

Hey Wessex Ladies,

Massive massive congratulations to you LAM - you must be over the moon!!!!      

Ells, thanks for the tip about the parking - we went the other evening and got a space right outside the front door as the car park was empty!  Maybe just because it was 5pm though.  All worth considering.  The journey back was a NIGHTMARE!!!  Blimmin' M3.

CJH, thanks so much for the welcome!  Good to hear you have found the wessex to be a pos experience.  IKWYM about the baby photos - they were plastered everywhere at Woking.  it is really nice to see all the succeses, but if I had been on my AF or just found out Tx had been unsuccessful I don't think I would appreciate it very much!!

PB, congrats on the ET.....it must be an amazing  experience to see them being put inside you (and something people who conceive naturally miss out on!).  Evrything crossed for you.

Well. we're still deliberating over clinics.  Well, more me really as my hubbie not too keen to talk about it toooo much at the moment, whilst I want to talk about it allll the time and make a decision so we can get on with it!  Keep changing my mind.  Apparently Wessex don't do open evenings anymore and stopped them about 8 months ago as they found it better to do indivudal consulations instead.  Not surprised when they cost £180 a go that they found that better!!  Still stuck as they all have pros and cons, so will just have to keep thinking.  Cheers to all of you for all your help.  I really do appreciate it so much as I would be even more lost without you guys! xxx


----------



## pompeybelle (Jul 10, 2009)

Witters thank you so much for your positive message  

I have spent all day searching the internet  for some hope that this will work.....and it is only the day after ET!!!  You have given me hope and I am definately not searchinganymore as driving myself  . At least I know I have a chance now.  thanks    

PS I keep ursting into turns over stupid things like the stupid reveal bit on those make over programmes  ...It must be the steroids!!


----------



## nervousnellie (May 30, 2009)

My scan on Friday wasn't great. Basically I was told if we were self funding then Monday would be decision day to decide whether to continue with the attempt or not, however as its a PCT funded cycle it seems I either go ahead or lose my one 'free' try. My follicles are only 14mm, 11mm and 8mm - I was told to forget about the 8mm and hope the other 2 grow by Monday when I've got my next scan. I was a complete emotional wreck yesterday, doing slightly better today but not great. I just wish for once something would go right in my life.    

I know I only need one egg to fertilise and then stick after transfer but if I've only got 2 to start with is it really worth carrying on? the odds are so stacked against me On the other hand I keep thinking if I don't go ahead this time then maybe next time I'll only get one egg so this could be my only chance. 

Sorry for rambling and spreading doom and gloom. Going to give myself a good talking to and try to be positive.  

On a lighter note, OH managed to drop the loaded buserlin needle yesterday and stab himself in the leg   
  
P'belle, fingers and toes crossed for you and sending you lots of   

Hope everyone else is having a good weekend.


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Congrats on being PUPO Chrissie  sending you loads of          , remember to drink lots of water and stay     .

Nervous, hun, please dont panic, we only had 4 eggs on our last go but got 2 embies, you have to remain positive and remember it only takes one.  Everything will be fine on Monday Hun  sending you some   vibes and a giant   .

I hope everyone else is okay, had a cleaning frenzy today and everything is now ***** and span! 

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Nervous, so sorry to hear you had a difficult appointment yesterday   I am going to stay positive for you, I think all of us in treatment have to be to keep any kind of sanity.   The proffessionals always warn you when things aren't looking 'textbook', I know we had many a stern 'talking' to regarding our chances.  Try to keep respect and faith in your body that come Monday, you can prove them wrong and you do get atleast one good egg - which fertilizes.  Just imagine that phone call when you tell them you got your BFP (you need to believe you will) and that baby will be even extra special...


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Oh, was meant to say - poor OH with the unexpected shot!  Now he must really appreciate quite what us mum's to be need to go through   Glad he made you smile


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

NN - don't give up hope yet! We were scanned on the Friday by Mr O who told us cycle would probably be cancelled as I only had 3 that were approaching the right size. They were hoping for EC on the monday, but allowed me to continue with the meds over the weekend and rescanned on the monday, delaying possible ec to the wednesday. By the monday, the tiddlers (5 - 8mm) had grown into big ones and we had 11 on one ovary, about 13 on the other (11 collected in the end cause they could only get to one ovary). So what seems like bad news today could change around by Monday. Even if it doesn't it still leaves you with a chance for it too work.  Some FF'ers have been allowed to grow their follies longer - up to 14-16 days, but not sure of Mr O's opinion  on this and whether it would be an option for you - the down side is that the follies are thought to deteriorate in quality the longer you brew them up. Try checking out some of the treatment threads about slow growing follies for more info.    for monday - lets hope your ovaries surprise them all! You have a chance still, but I know it is so hard   Go ovaries Go! Lots of heat on the tummy !
C
x


----------



## pompeybelle (Jul 10, 2009)

Nervous - I had the same talking to.  i could feel the tears in my eyes as the consultant was talking about possibly cx and deciding at next appt.  luckily it all worked out OK and I was told they only cx if really necessary due to the added stress.  I had to disguard the biggest one too and luckily I did as as ec it turned out to be a cyst.  Keep the faith honey and have a hot water bottle on your tummy to will those little embies to grow xxx


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

hi All

We are all doing well...
link to photos... will update more when I get home.

http://www.********.com/album.php?aid=7361&id=100000131681715&l=bfea3396b6

DH will update photos as and when.

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Wow LAM - Mummy   , they are beautiful, love the names too   .  Hope you will all get to go home soon!

NN how are you feeling today?  I hope that you are able to relax hun, I'll be thinking of you tomorrow.

PBelle, how are you feeling?  When is test date?  

How is everyone else?

We are having a lazy Sunday.  Well I am   DH is cutting some wood for the fire   , we are going to put it on tonight as its supposed to be cold   .  We got our immune test results back and I was right we do have immune issues   , My NK cells are elevated and I also have probs with my cytokines they also show that my body attacks DH's gene's so I need to have some LIT treatment - all very complicated but the good news is that it can all be treated but it is gonna costa lotta   but we will get there, this really will be our turn     .

Going off to see my cousins little baby - shes 7 weeks today, gonna get some baby dust rubbed off onto us   .

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Best of luck today Nervous!!

LAM beautiful pictures!  So pleased you were able to cuddle them so soon!  They all look good and healthy   Congrats again and well done super mummy for posting pictures so quickly!


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Evening ladies,

NN how did you get on today hun?  Been thinking of you.

PBelle, how are you feeling hun?  What date do you test?

LAM I bet its still sinking in, hope everyone is well and your boys are all growing well.

CJH, how are you feeling?  Hows that bump coming along?

PoD, how are you hun?  When is your next scan?

Witters, hope all is well in your household?

Sofia, hope you are okay sweetie.  Have you read that book yet?

Kirst and Ems, hope you are both okay.

Hi to everyone else.

Got an email back today from the clinic, Dr Jacqui Tuckey replied- she is soooooo nice   .  She believes the tablets I am on should be okay with tx but she is going to double check, I did tell her I was happy to change them if I needed too.  I asked what happens ref our funded cycle and she said that we have to wait for the PCT to write to them or something (our GP is on the case for that though   ) and then they write to us.  I am starting the count down to December!!!  I really feel    about this tx a little nervous after what happened last time with the number of eggs going a bit well   but I do feel that they are going to take extra extra special care of us this time   .  The other news for today is that my immune tests show that i have been pg before - I am sure it was our last go in May I was convinced that something happened!  At least I know something is working right   .  Right off to bed for me, nightie night everyone.

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ells, so pleased that you are now moving forward ith your journey, filled with information to get you pregnant - and keep it that way   Sad yet happy to hear that you have begun a pregnancy naturally, sad that it didn't work out, but as you say, happy that you are atleast able to


----------



## nervousnellie (May 30, 2009)

Hi everyone, 

I didn't know whether to post or not but as I'm at home today here goes. 

We had our scan on Monday and I had 3 follies, amazing the largest was on the left so my left ovary must have decided to do something afterall! 

I had my egg collection yesterday. I was a complete mess when the nurse put the cannula in, still a complete mess when I went into the operating room. I was having a bit of a daydream and a nurse asked me if I wanted a glass of water and I told her I couldn't as I hadn't gone in yet..........she smiled and said I'd been in and was back out!           (yes I am blonde!)

We we due to be back at Wessex on Saturday but I had my phone call today to say there is only one embryo so we're back tomorrow. 

It's good news about the one but 2 would have been very good news. 

We're supposed to be going to a black tie dinner tomorrow but not sure that's a god idea, oh I just don't know what to do now  

Hope everyone else is okay, sorry for not replying to anyone's message but I'm a back of emotions and I'll only cry if I read anything nice/sad/well anything really. 

NN


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Nervous, how exciting that you have a living life growing, soon to be inside you!  Well done!  Rest up until transfer tomorrow   As for black tie do, one hand it may keep your mind off it, another you may wish to just rest and enjoy bneing pregnant until proven otherwise.  All depends on how you best cope with situations.  Only you can decide


----------



## nervousnellie (May 30, 2009)

Witters, I can't rest as I feel absolutely fine! I've been baking cakes all morning and now I'm doing the washing. 

Tomorrow is going to be a long night (6.45pm to at least midnight), we've booked a hotel room as well. It'll be nice to go but maybe not to stay too late, I could always go to the hotel and leave OH enjoying himself at the casino tables. 

Will ponder it over a cake or two.


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ohh, I love the smell (and taste) of newly baked cakes!  Ok, I'll let you work really hard all day today, then from tomorrow onwards you must rest 

Why don't you go tomorrow, stay for the dinner side of things and a bit afterwards, then grab an early night, leaving OH to enjoy himself without either of you having to worry too much about the other.  It would be a shame to miss something like that.


----------



## pompeybelle (Jul 10, 2009)

hi everyone

Nervous - Well done another  .  hope all goes well tomorrow.  I will be thinking of you.  I found the transfer quite moving and you get a scan picture of the embryo in your womb!  Actually I bought two little bears on the day - bit sentimental I know but it helped me!

It is now 8 days since my transfer and the emotional rollercoaster is horrific (sorry nervous forgot to tell you to look away!) every 'symptom' could be AF, pregancy or drugs and now just plain scared in case it all goes wrong   my test date is a week today but not sure I can wait that long!

LAM (just in case you have the time to check on here!)  I love the names too.  I went all gooey at the photos!

ELLS - I take it your imunes were Ok?  and fab news about the pg.  Good luck for December.  I took 3 months out before my tx to get myself healthy - I didnt do it 100% but at least now I can feel like I have given it my best shot.

Witters - thanks for just being there huni x

Right off hom now  xxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Yey for NN     .  You made me giggle with your answer to the nurses   .  Good luck for ET tomorrow hun.  Ohhh very excited for you hunni.  As for the black tie, I would take it easy enjoy the dinner and then head off for an early night.  I would go for a little bit of getting spoiled   .  Enjoy your evening   .

P'belle, oh hun its awful the rollercoaster, am I aren't I questions.  The 2 ww should be renamed - the 2 worst weeks   .  Good luck!  I have had my immune tests back and I do have issues but I was expecting that.  We are seeing the immune doc on Saturday so we will see what he says I need.  The worst bit is the cost of the immune treatment, one of the drugs is 1500 a go and some ladies need this every couple of weeks   .  Luckily I dont think i am going to need this particular drug, or at least I will only need one shot of it but the others are fairly pricey so we will see what doc says.  At least we feel like we are getting somewhere.

LAM, hope you and your boys are doing okay   , still love those pics!

Witters, hope you are okay hun!!  How are M&K getting on at school?

How is everyone else?

Had a long day on the old M25 and M3 today so feel a bit pooped!  DH has got a lovely fire going so starting to unwind and relax ready for a hellish day tomorrow   but at least its Friday!

Enjoy your evenings, sending NN's embie some lovely big growing and dividing vibes      !

Ells


----------



## nervousnellie (May 30, 2009)

Just a quickie.

I appear to have lost all common sense and rational thinking, I have lost the pot today...

Can I eat before my embryo transer?


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

course you can   From memory, you just need a semi full bladder, but I'm sure someone else will confirm that...


----------



## pompeybelle (Jul 10, 2009)

Yep you can eat hun.  Just think of it as a smear test - just hurts a tiny bit more.  drink a pint of water before hand.

thinking of you xxxx


----------



## pompeybelle (Jul 10, 2009)

HELP!!!!!! 

Just wondered....has anyone had any experience with Clearblue digital?  ON the packet it says you can use if 4 days before AF due.  I am now 10dp 2det.  I did a test as I presume AF is due 14dpec (2 days early) OTD is Thursday,  It was negative     but now I know why they  say DO NOT test early...I am now in a massive negative limbo.  the test says 97% correct two days before AF due so probably correct but just wondered if I should have any hope.


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

P'belle - stay away from the pee sticks! You can not be sure that a negative is actually negative until your official test day. I know it's so difficult, I tested early lots of times (including this cycle when I got a negative at 10 day post ct; but a positive at 12 days post ec). It just causes no end of unecessary suffering - if you get a positive you can't believe it cause of the trigger injection, if you get a negative you can't beleive it either as it could turn out positive by OTD. But i didn't take my own advice, cause it is so difficult to wait.    that your negative turns positive by OTD. Lots of   - it is such a difficult time.
CJH


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

P'belle   you are too early!      .  You cant look at this like a normal cycle with AF due etc as it has been medically altered.  You have 4 days to go and your embies wouldnt have produced enough HCG yet to show up on a test hun.  Step away from those pee sticks!!  Stay positive hun, I know its hard but dont give up, your embies need you    .  

NN how are you Hun?

How is everyone else?

We are just off to Bournemouth to see Michael McIntyre which should be good!
Saw the immune doc yesterday and we have to have the works   but DH has been brilliant and has said we will throw everything at this next go.  I am debating about asking the Wessex if they would agree to me doing IVIg as part of our NHS funded cycle because my killer cells are so high and steriods wont go close to knocking them out.  What do you ladies think?

Ells


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

Ells enjoy the comedy tonight - should be great! 

Sorry to hear that you need the works, expensive business but it will be worth it when you get your BFP. I'm sorry i don't even know what IVIg is? 

Hope everyone else is having a good weekend, DH is building a wall around our front garden in the rain, i think i have the best deal, vegging out inside with DS and a DVD.

NN - How did ET go? Thinking of you

CJHx


----------



## pompeybelle (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks so much - I didnt realise how much I appreciate all your support    

Ells - thanks hun.  Still distraught but trying to find my PMA!  The Wessex dont do IVIG - I asked them about it.  However, I have read an ICSI diary where the lady had her Immune protocol managed by a seperate clinic in London.  I know at the ARGC it was £1500 per treatment.  Also I noticed that the Wessex only prescribe the Claxane and steroids from day after ec but many clinics starts this a week into stims which seems more sensible as it would help to reduce the NK cells before the embie is put back.  sorry hope i havent added more confusion but my brain is really not working properly.  Hope Michael Macintyre was good - did try to get tickets but sold out almost straight away

CJH thanks hun - this really is awful but you are right - this is not a normal cycle so calming down a bit as I type!!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Pompey, You naughty girl!  I totally agree with the others, you need to step away from the pee sticks, medicated cycles are very different to natural cycles and there is an official test day for the reason you are experiencing now   Like CJH said, even if you got a BFP, you wouldn't believe it incase it was still the trigger etc.  Stay positive, you still have plenty of time   

Ells, sorry to hear you need the works   I would call the Wessex to ask your questions, sorry, I don't know much about that side of things...

CJH, how's the wall?  What a good DH doing it in the rain!


----------



## nervousnellie (May 30, 2009)

Evening everyone, 

P'belle, the           are out in force, it must be really difficult but wait until the right day to test. There is no point getting yourself upset for something that might not be right, think positive  

Ells, hope you enjoyed Michael McIntyre. Sorry to hear you need the works, but like you said your DH is being brilliant and you've got to give it a 'proper' go as it'll be worth it in the end.    

CJH, your DH must have been mad doing the wall in the rain (you got the better deal). My OH spent yesterday in the rain extending the chicken run, us girls have got a lot more sense!

My ET on Friday went okay, there was only one which was a really good quality and one is better than none. So far the only 'symptoms' Ive had is a problem going to the loo (Sorry too much information!). I had planned to have a quiet week at work but that's not going to happen now as I've got to investigate an accident, at least I'll be kept busy. 

Highlight of my weekend? Making the Christmas cake - as my friend would say "life in the bus lane"  

NN

PS I need to stop eating all the cakes I made last week - bad NN


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Pompey, how are yo holding out? Test day tomorrow right? Will be thinking of you 
[fly]             
             [/fly]

Nervous, so pleased that your transfer went well. Enjoy that Christmas cake! Thanks for the reminder to do mine!


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Morning ladies,

just a quick post from me before I am late for work   . 

P Belle, good luck for a BFP today sending you lots of             .

NN great news on ET how are you feeling?

Hope everyone else is okay?

Will come back to see the news   later !

Ells


----------



## pompeybelle (Jul 10, 2009)

Not good news from me unfortunately - BFN.  totally gutted but now looking at going to Reprofit in Czech republic as they as cheaper and also do all the imunes such as Ivig.  I think that I was a bit naive thinking that Clexane and steroids would be enought to sort my NK cells.

Good luck nervous hope it works out for you honey

Ells thanks for checking in - hope you get the tx you need for your immune issues  

xxxxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

PBelle  so sorry that it was not good news today.  It sounds like you have a plan for what happens next which is good.  Having been involved with the immune stuff you definitely need to throw everythign you can at it.

Hi to everyone else!  Hope you are all okay - will pop on later.
Ells


----------



## nervousnellie (May 30, 2009)

P'belle, I'm so sorry you got a BFN. I don't think you were being naive, just optimistic and let's face it if we weren't optimistic we wouldn't be ttc would we. 



Good luck with your research for Reprofit in the Czech.

I'll post later, wanted this one to be for you.  

NN


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

p'belle im really sorry for your bfn today hope you getting some time out and glad you staying positive about next steps, hope it all works well for you

kirst x


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Pompeybelle     
So sorry about your BFN....


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

So sorry that it wasn't to be this time Pompey     Hopefully your next try will be much more positive as you go armed with more information.  Immune issues are just rubbish    Huggles to you


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Kirst, good to see you   How are you doing?

LAM, how are you and your trio?  All doing well I hope   Any timesales as to when you can bring them home?  I know they advise the 40 week gestation age, M&K were 36 weeks when they came home


----------



## nervousnellie (May 30, 2009)

Evening everyone,

P'belle I've been thinking of you, hope you're doing okay. 

What's everyone been up to this weekend? 

I had my usual Saturday migraine   so I didn't do much yesterday. We went to Hurst Castle today which was good fun, the weather was sunny but a bit breezy so I've definitely had my allowance of fresh air today! Weekends seem to go so quickly at the moment.    

Hope you're all nice and warm wherever you are, its turning wintry outside - almost time to get the fire going.

NN


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

Afternoon ladies!

P'belle - so sorry to hear about your BFN. Life just is not fair somtimes - sending you   

Have got the wall finished ! (well at least DH has) - finally cleared up the piles of sand and rubble outside the house in time for parents visit - hurrah! Castle sounds nicer, NN though! NN - when is OTD? How are you coping with 2ww?

Hope all are well. LAM - how are the little ones? 

CJH


----------



## nervousnellie (May 30, 2009)

Witters - Glad your DH has finished the wall, I'm sure you were great at supervising. 

OTD is on Friday. 

Witters in response to how am I coping...

Emotions are bouncing around all over the place - excitement, fear in case it works, fear in case it doesn't work, complete denial, paranoia that the 3 segments of dark choc orange I had the other night took me over my recommended caffeine intake for the day(!), dread that the work stress I had on Friday has caused something that was happening to go wrong and that's why I'll get a BFN, realistic thoughts that it might not work and if it doesn't we are going to go away for a week somewhere hot, worry because I haven't had any 'symptoms' and a slight concern that I can't stop eating.      

Apart from all that I'm doing fine   

Off to book my place at the mad house  

Hope everyone else is okay. 

NN


----------



## nervousnellie (May 30, 2009)

CJH - sorry just realised it was you who asked about my 2ww  

I honestly have no brain this week, no idea where it's gone.


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Sorry I have been AWOL I have been sick again   .  I have ended up with a bad kidney infection and feel pretty rotten.  I just cant believe it.  I think my body is saying it needs a break   . I'm not at work this week so I think it will be able to recoup.  I hope that I can knock this on the head as we are supposed to be going away next week - Friday and my mum is going in for her heart valve op on Tuesday so I want to be able to see her before we go - bad timing I know and I feel so guilty about going   .  I am sure everything will be okay and she will be home the week we are away   .  

It sounds like everyone is okay. 

NN hun glad to hear that the 2ww is sending you  , happens to us all.  I can remember having a terrible memory on our last go during the 2ww and I would forget really stupidly easy things, like how to spell words etc   .  Your emotions are quite normal, i havent even started our next go and I am going through the what ifs   .  I am sure everything will be fine hun sending you a flood of         

Witters how are you hun?

CJH glad to hear that you were just directing in the wall building scheme   .  How are you feeling now?

LAM how are you all?  Have you been able to bring your little boys home yet?

Sofia, hope you are okay hunni?

Kirst, how are you doing?

P'Belle hope you are okay hun   .  We were looking at going abroad for our treatment - we looked at Poland as they have very high success rates and it is sooooooo much cheaper then here - IVF cycle less then 1500   .  The accomodation and flights are pretty cheap too so that was another plus.  The other place was Reprofit in the Czech republic but I havent looked at costs etc there but it is a lot cheaper then here. 

PoDdy, how are you doing hun?  Whens the next scan?

Hope everyone else is okay.

Ells,

PS did I say that Michael McIntyre was brilliant very funny   .


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Nervous, yes, we have all been there with those emotions and worries   especially in this last week.  Not long now    Oh, and the chocolate orange will be fine   I didn't really have any symptoms either, the only one's I can recall are an itchy belly about a week in (not even sure it is a sign, but it was something I'd never had before) and tgen ofcourse I had the cramping and bleeding just before test day, making me think it was all over.  Rememeber when you first test positive, it is so very early that more often than not, you won't get symptoms.  It is usually about 6 weeks pregnant (you test at 4 weeks) when yo first begin experiencing them, that's why so many not expecting to be pregnant don't find out as early as we do   Best of luck for tomorrow!!

CJH, Yay to hubby for finishing the wall!  I'm sure he did a fab job!

Ells, sorry you have been so poorly again   you sure do need a break from it.  Wishing your mum a successful operation and quick recovery.  Difficult situation with timings    I'm sure that your mum will understand


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Just a quick update

All boys are now in cots and putting on weight steadily. Zac is breastfeeding 2 times a day and really seems to know what he is doing- he has small top ups after feeds as he is so small. Charlie- shows little interest in feeding- he is beginning to ltch but doesn't realise he needs to do more than one suck to feed. Clemmie is desperate to feed and will suck anything and everything... he is feeding from a bottle and we hope today when the cleft nurse comes again she will move him on to assisted feeding as he sucks and sucks an only manages to take 10mls from a bottle on his own as not being able to get a good purchase on the teat. I am travelling daily to Winchester to be with the boys... I am healing well still a little sore but getrting there.

Ells- Sorry to hear you have been poorly again- Hope that you can recharge your batteries and have a good holiday, don't feel guilty about going away.

Nn--Good luck for test date.

Hello to everyone else.

L


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

LAM, sounds like excellent progress   Good luck with the cleft nurse, it sounds like Clemmie is really keen to do well, so I'm sure all efforts will be successful   I know the routine of getting to the hospital every day.  Do they still do the car parking concessions?  That was a godsend - once they finally got round to telling us about it   good to hear you are healing well


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Yes thay told us about the concessions on the first day so parking only costs £1.50 a day.
great progress today- Clemmie now has a squeezy bottle and Charlie finally latched and fed for 10 minutes- he also took 30mls out of a bottle at an earlier feed. Little Zac is again latching and feeding well.

L


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks for the well wishes ladies, I had to speak to the doc again today as felt really ill again this morning when I woke up and she prescribed me some more antibiotics.  I started taking them straight away and still have my old ones to finish which I think are now finally kicking in as I feel lots better   .

Thats fab news Lam, I think your names are just soo great.  Good news on their feeding.  Have they given you any idea as to when you will be able to take them home?

Witters, thank you   .  I am sure my mum will be absolutely fine but I just wish to could be here to help my dad out and visit her as there is nothing worse then being in hospital for a while IYKWIM.  She is also very nervous about it as it is a big op, she has to have 2 valves replaced, the doctor is very confident and she will be on a really good ward at the SGH.  I am hoping that she will be up and about by Wednesday evening as they try and get them mobile as soon as possible after the op as they recover quicker.    

NN sending you loads of       and        for tomorrow hun.  I will be thinking of you. 

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all okay.

Off to bed now, nightie night everyone.

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

LAM, that's great news!  Now that they are feeding better by themselves and in normal cots,  I bet it won't be too muchlonger until you can bring them home   The nursary in SCBU is pretty nice though isn't it?  Much nicer that the NICU part.  How do you feel about taking them home?  It's quite daunting isn't it?  I really recommend a video baby monitor, I still have mine on each night even now!

Ells, I can imagine your mum is scared, any operation is scary.  She will be in safe hands though, that hospital has some great surgeons.  I know when I was in woith OHSS, I kept hearing them on the phone to SGH asking what to do next!!  You deserve a break away, and I'm sure she undertands that.  You can always call in, I'm sure there will be a phone for her.  If you really feel uneasy about leaving her, then perhaps try to postpone your break?  You must think of yourself and if you are only going to worry or feel guilty, then it won't really help you.  If on the other hand calling in and seeing her as soon as you arrive back would help you then as I say, you need that break


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Nervous, good luck!!!!     

Pompey, how are you?


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks Witters   .  We cant really postpone the holiday as we are going with some friends and we have some non-refundable deposits and I wouldnt want them to loose the money.  The good bit is that the op is on Tuesday and we dont go until Thursday late evening/night so we should see her up and about before we go which will make me feel a lot better.  I have told her I feel guilty and she keeps telling me not too and to go and enjoy the holiday.  Once I see her on Tuesday and Wednesday I am sure I will feel lots better and happier about it as she should be up and about by Wednesday drinking tea etc.  I definitely need a break though.  I just feel as if I have been fighting illness for the last 8 months   (slight exaggeration   but you know what I mean). I really need to re-charge my batteries and get some nice fresh mountain air into my lungs   .  

NN, hope you are okay hunni   .  Sending you lots of      for today.

P'belle, hun, hope you are okay   .  

Sofia,   how are you?

PoD, how are you feeling sweetie, do you have a bump growing yet?  

CJH, have you set your DH any more jobs to do?  When do your parents arrive?  

LAM, the video thing that Witter's mentions sounds a great idea. 

Kirst, hunni hope you are okay   .

Hi to everyone else hope you are all okay.    

Right better get out of my PJ's and think of something to do today   .  Antibiotics are a bit slow this morning but still better then yesterday   so hopefully on the right track now!

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ells, Oh, I thought it was the other way around day wise.  That's great that you will be there to support her and your dad through the actual operation and early recovery.  As I said, I'm sure you can call her whilst you are away to put your mind at rest   Where are you planning to go?  It's nice that you are going with friends as it should keep you occupied and not dwell on why you need this break   Oh, if you're looking for something to do, you are more than welcome to pop round here, I have plenty to do   Speaking of which...

Nervous, I'm getting concerned about your delay in posting...


----------



## nervousnellie (May 30, 2009)

Evening everyone, 

Ells, sorry to hear about your mum's operation. You'll be able to see her before you go away and when you get which is good and I'm sure she wouldn't want you to miss your holiday. Hope you are feeling better, did you get out of your pyjamas today? Were you tempted to just stay in them - I would have been  

LAM, your little ones must look so sweet in their cots. Have you been given a date when they can come home? 

I'm so glad it's the weekend, I'm looking forward to a lie in tomorrow morning. I've not got much news really apart from........



I am still in shock!

NN


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Wow! Nervous, you had us all worried by not posting earlier. So chuffed for you! Now you have conquored your BFP, you have a whole new rollercoaster of emotions  
[fly]         [/fly]


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

Fantastic news NN!   

sorry in a rush to get to work so will catch up with you all later

CJH


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Thats fantastic news NN [fly]                  [/fly]. Well done NN, I think you definitely deserve a lie in this morning!

I did get out of my PJ's my mum and dad took me out for a coffee, it was nice to get out and about but I was pretty wobbly  . I stayed at my parents for the afternoon so I had some company and my little sisters boyfriend came over and he asked my dad for permission to marry her  it was really sweet! And he has asked if I would help him pick the ring out so I am going out with him to a really nice jewelers in Romsey for an hour this morning - how very exciting. My little sis know nothing yet!!! Yey a nice wedding to look forward too. They are also looking at moving just around the corner from us - its all so nice  .

Hope everyone has a lovely day today and congratulations NN again well done hun. 

Ells


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

well done nn thats fantastic news congratulations - bet you cant believe it, take it easy and congrats again
kirst x


----------



## nervousnellie (May 30, 2009)

Thanks everyone, today feels a bit strange well surreal actually. I'm trying to carry on 'as normal' but feel a bit guilty for not helping OH knock out the old fireplace, I did manage to help a little bit but not as much as I would have liked. 

I told my mum my news yesterday and she pretty much screamed down the phone at me! She didn't know we were ttc so I guess I've got a long phone call ahead of me next week when she gets back from her hols. 

Ells, when is your sister's boyfriend going to propose? You much be bursting with excitement! 

Birdey, how are you? Hope you're having a good weekend.

CJH, hope work was okay. 

Witters, sorry for posting late but I did my test before work (well 6.30am) and then had to go to work. I'm in a bit of a daze at the moment. 

Hope everyone else is having a good weekend. 

NN

PS remember the clocks go back tonight - lie in tomorrow


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

NN- Congratulations... you must be over the moon.... take care and enjoy the next 9 months.


----------



## pompeybelle (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi everyone - just popped in to  see how nn got on....fantastic news and I am over the moon for you ....          Glad to hear that you didnt help too much with the fire place!!!!

CJH - glad the wall is finnished and all cleared away - my DH always forgets the clearing up bit    which clinic in Poland have you looked at?  We have priced up Reprofit it sounds really good and it £1500 for ICSI.  I think that the drugs are cheaper too but I will use a doctor here for immune issues as they dont really do that - hoping to go and see Doctor Gorgy about immunes early next year....not sure if there are any catches but on his website he says he does the IVF inc all drugs for £3000 so gonna ask him about that when I see him.  

Ells - glad you got some antibiotics hopefully you will start to get back to normal soon.  sorry to hear about your mums op......How lovely shopping for an engagement ring..I love the jewelery shops in Romsey at least you have had some good news recently to take your mind off everything - you definately deserve that holiday

LAM - lovely to hear how the little boys are doing, have they put on much weight, any idea when they will come home?

Witters and everyone else thanks for your kind wishes and  

AFM I am doing really well - still a bit sad but I got a promotion at work on Wednesday (it hasnt been announced yet and I am finding it so hard not to say anything as I am so excited) I will get to travel so I am starting to think that everything happens for a reason.  We have already started saving up and hoping to try again next summer.  I got a copy of my immune tests from the ARGC and it tunrs out that Cytokine ratio is 37.5 which is extremely high (not really sure what it is but just know it is bad!)I forgot to change my alarm clock ......


----------



## nervousnellie (May 30, 2009)

Hi everyone

Pompeybelle,    congratulations on your promotion   . It's strange how things happen for a reason isn't it. I don't know anything about immune issues but fingers crossed that you can get some answers about your immune tests. How exciting being promoted  

Ells, how are you feeling? Was the proposal at the weekend?

Did everyone have a good weekend? The weather here was horrible on Saturday but cleared up yesterday which was good. We now have no fireplace and OH has lifted some of the floorboards to do something electrical(?) so I guess we're getting there.

I feel a bit flat today, I'm in limbo land at the moment as I don't feel any different - not sure if that's good or bad. 

Right, better go and do something about dinner. 

Have a good evening. 

NN


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

WOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Well done NN, so happy for you.      

I'm sorry to say that those first 12 weeks are pretty much 'am I really pg?'. Hopefully you will avoid the m/s   Now the slowest 2 weeks to the first scan!!!!!   try to rest and also keep distracted - be lazy, otherwise you will feel completely washed out.

I am good, thanks to those who asked.  Getting rounder by the day, which I love   People keep asking me if it's twins, as I am quite big and only 19 weeks.  Hopefully it's mostly water    We have actually bought a few bits and the nursery is under construction.  My 20 week scan is this Friday, so I'll pop back and let you know how it went.

PoDdy


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

PoDdy, great to hear from you!  Where have all those weeks gone?   Please pop back after your scan, it will be amazing   As for the belly thing, I never started showing until I was 19 weeks, so you are very lucky to be obvious already   That is the biggest thing I miss from being pregnant.  Have you felt any movement yet?  Again, my first real realization of it was around 19 weeks...


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Morning ladies, just a quick post from me as I need to get ready for work   !  

Glad everyone sounds like they are doing well.  PoD defo want to see the next scan pics hunni - how very exciting.

Just want to let you know that my mum's op was cancelled.  She went in on Monday and they sent her home as they didnt have enough intensive care beds because of all the swine flu patients.  She has to go back next Wednesday, the op would be on Thursday.  We are all relieved as we didnt want her to get swine flu, but it means that we will be away when she has her op   .  We are back on the Sunday and I have booked the 4pm ferry as I would like to get to the hospital to see her if I could when we get back.

Right better go and sort myself out!

Have a good day everyone   .

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ells, how awful to get cancelled at such a late stage   You phsyc yourself up for it only to have to do the same again at another point.  You are right though, prevention is better than cure regarding this swine flu.  I'm sorry that you will not be there with her.  Timings are so terrible sometimes.  I'm sure she will be happy to see you on your return though and excited to hear all about what you have been up to   Try to enjoy your time away


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks Witters   .  She's in good hands and I am sure my dad will sort out the doctors etc.

Ells


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

Ells - its frustrating about your mum's op, but for the best. I am sure she will sail through it next week.

PoDdy - good to hear from you and your growing bump. Good luck for scan on Friday - I agree with Ells that some pics would be good 

I am due for my scan next Thursday - have also been sent a massive bundle of my appointments at hospital from November to March 2010 - I certainly hope I won't need the March appointments ! Am so big already (great because people have been eyeing my up my tummy for ages and those not in the know have been wondering if i have put all the weight back on! actually i have, but i am not stressing too much as I am sure some weight gain is normal, but can't blame it all on the babies!). Have also had PGP from about 12 weeks, but fantastic belt support arrived today so feeling better. Can't complain though as am still so grateful to be pg.

Pompeybelle - congrats about work promotion. You are right sometimes things happen for reasons. How exciting about the travel. It wasn't me who checked out Polish clinics - maybe someone else on the forum?

NN - bet you are counting the minutes until your scan. Hard two weeks, but wait will be worth it!

Hello to evryone else!

CJH


----------



## nervousnellie (May 30, 2009)

Hi everyone, 

Paddy - It must be lovely getting rounder as it makes it even more real for you. Good luck for your scan tomorrow. 

Ells - sorry to hear your mum's op has been cancelled but it's for the best if the hopsital hasn't got enough beds at the moment and besides your mum will be looking forward to hearing all about your holiday when you get back so she'll be fine. 

CJH - I had a giggle about people thinking you'd just put weight on, at least you can tell them you've not just over indulged on cake! being a bit dense what's PGP?      

Apologies in advacne if any of you work in IT but the wonderful IT person at work didn't solve my problem today but has made it worse so I can't do any work that involves e mail or the internet - great except I've got a month end deadline to meet and it looks like I'll be just about making it my the skin of my teeth   

I'm trying to keep busy so I don't think about my scan in two weeks but failing miserably. I was awake with work earlier this week and just felt so down and negative.    

Hope everyone is okay, one more day until the weekend.  

NN


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

HI all

NN- good luck for your scan- I know how you feel- try and stay positive- everything will eb fine.
Pody- Good to hear that you are doing well.... can't believe you are half way through already. Good luck with your scan will you find out whether it is a girl or boy?
Witters- How are you?
Ells- So sorry about your Mums op- hope that you have a good break away.

Hello to anyone I have missed.

Just a quick one to say we brought home Clemmie and Charlie last night- Still daily trips to Wincester to visit Zac but hopefully he won't be too far behind.

Take care all.

L


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Great news LAM!  Bit different being at home away from the security of alarms and nurses isn't it?  Hopefully Zac won't be too much longer to follow his brothers home


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Ohhhhh congratulations LAM, that's wonderful news.   

Well, I am just sooo relieved, everything went well with the scan and our little bean is not so little anymore!  We had a trainee doctor sitting in with us, so we got to learn so much more, as the dr had to explain stuff to her.  The baby is still measuring about 6 days bigger than the average and it's abdominal circumference was even bigger than all the other measurements, so I told DH that it takes after him    It is very active and as you can tell from me referring to 'it' we didn't ask about the sex.

NN, don't let work stress you, you have bigger things to think about now! 

PoDdy


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Great news PoDdy!  So pleased all went well at the scan   Good for you for not finding out the gender too!  We never did and it made it all so much more magical   Mind you, the midwife had to ask us eventually if we even wanted to know!  Don't worry too much about the big belly, Myles always measured big in that area and still has a bit of a pot belly   Keilidh always measured big in the head and again is perfectly normal 

Off to order pizza, a Friday treat!


----------



## nervousnellie (May 30, 2009)

Evening, 

LAM, how are you all getting on now that Clemmie and Charlie are home? Any news of when Zac can go home? 

PoDdy, good news about your scan and your not so little bean  sometimes it's good to have a trainee doctor in the room as you find out a lot more

Witters, hope you enjoyed your pizza on Friday evening

OH had the morning off work as the fireplace was being fitted........except the company ordered the wrong size - aargh!! it's now being fitted next week so we've got to stare at a hole in the wall for a few more days. 

Right, time to find some food before I nibble on all the cheese in the fridge. 

NN


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Sorry to barge in (old Wessexer and a terrible lurker) 
Witters - how can you possibly say it made it much more magical not knowing, when you've never done it the other way??
If you don't want to find out then that's the right decision for you and if you do then that's the right decision for you.

We found out our daughter's gender and it made it absolutely fantastic - I felt bonded and prepared etc (and hey, maybe I would have anyway.) It's a personal decision and I wouldn't want to comment on people's own choices.

Congratulations to all the new Wessex pgies and best of luck etc for all those undergoing treatement.

Poll


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Poll, I'm sorry if I offended you, I truly didn't mean to   You are right, I don't have any right to comment...  Apologies!


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

Evening ladies

LAM - fantastic news that two of the trio are home with you, hope that Zac will be with you soon - and I am with the others, fantastic names!

PoDdy - great news about the scan. Half way gone already eh? Congratulations on the 20 week milestone.

NN  - hope you're coping with the hole in the wall, bring on the fireplace! Nibbling on cheese is good!
Sorry about the initials - PGP is pregnancy related pelvic girdle pain (used to be called SPD but I guess they changed their minds!); had it mildly last pg but this time it's a killer. Have a glamorous support belt and appt with physio soon so hopefully it will settle. If not, it's the crutches for me ! That will at least detract attention from the cake bump!

Scan tomorrow - feeling very nervous. I hope I can sleep tonight ! Will pop back to let you know how i got on. 


Hi to anyone else I have forgotten!

CJH
x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Best of luck CJH!  Remember, this will be a long scan, so if you need a break, do ask for one.  I know that I began to feel faint at one point from laying in one position for so long, so at least a little wriggle is a necessity 

NN, how annoying about the fireplace   Hopefully they will get it sorted real soon.  It will be lovely to use on these chilly evenings


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

CJH, how did you get on today?  Well I hope!


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

Witters - got on great! Two little healthy ones wriggling around. Twin B was not playing ball however, covering his face and refusing to get into position to have his heart checked. At one point he even waved two little fingers up at us, that said it all! So we have to go back in 2 weeks time for another go. I think I am going to have to get used to all these scans! You were right about taking a long time - about an hour! Trouble was I was so enchanted looking at the screen that I forgot to move and boy do i know it now! 

I will finally have to accept that i'm haing twins - it has not sunk in yet!! Maybe by the next trimester?

Hope you are well and your little ones are still getting on well as school.


Hi to everyone else!


C


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Great news C!  A bit of attitude so early eh?  Can't be bad!  Yep, you are expecting twins!  Enjoy it


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

just a quick update to say Zac came home a few days ago- we are shsttered but making progress with a routine- find it hard to log on and keep up to date. 
Have read breifly what is going on glad scans are going well.
Ells- hope your mum has had her op now and is on the mend.
Kirst- Hope you are well.

Hello to you all and big  hugs to you.

L


----------



## nervousnellie (May 30, 2009)

Morning everyone, 

How exciting LAM having all your little ones at home, I can imagine you and Mr LAM are both shattered but on cloud nine.  

Yes CJH you're going to have to accept you're having twins! I shan't comment about one of the twins waving to fingers, I'll just raise my eyebrows and giggle.  

NN


----------



## splodgesmum (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi guys, very quick post to say that Michael arrived safe and well on 15th October - difficult final trimester as I had high BP and was monitored constantly before being induced 2 weeks early.

Michael was a diddy 6lbs 1 oz - he's gorgeous.

Hope you are all well and special congrats to Lam on the triplets and to CJH on the twinnies!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Yay LAM!  Must be great to be home and all in one place 

Congrats Splodge!  Welcome to the world little Michael!


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Welcome Micheal- congrates |splodgesmum and family.


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi lovely ladies   ,

I'm back!!!    .  I see I have missed lots of exciting news!  

Congrats, Splodge thats fantastic news!  Could you post some piccy's soon.

LAM what fab news that your boys are home.  I am not surprised that you are a bit shattered by it all but I am sure that you will have them in a great routine soon and it will become easier.  How is Daddy LAM doing with the nappies and feeding?

PoDdy, I cant believe that you are half way already time really has flown by.  How are you feeling?

Witters, how are you sweetie?

CJH, that did make me chuckle - you're little one with attitude  I bet you have a nice round growing bump now.

NN, hi hunni, how are you feeling?  When is your scan?

Pbelle, hunni, if you're still reading I hope you are okay.  It was me that mentioned Polish clinics.  I have emailed a few to do with this immune business and the best ones that have great success rates are NOvum and one in Gdansk I cant remember the name of it at the mo but if you want details let me know and I will PM you.  Their prices are much much cheaper as well.  You are looking at between £1-2k for ICSI so a big difference. 

Kirst - hope you are okay hunni.

Hi to anyone I have missed hope you are all okay.

Well we got our paperwork to sign for our NHS go before we went on holiday so that was good, we are just waiting for the appointment now.  My mum's op went well, she has had a couple of 'funny' moments where her heart is doing funny things but they are taking out some more tubes and stuff today so she should be more mobile. She managed to walk to the loo this morning which is massive progress as she has only been able to get out of bed to her chair up to yesterday.  I cannot tell you how relieved I am that she is okay.  All being well she will be allowed home this weekend.  We are hoping that she will be home and able to go to Ricky Gervais next Tuesday.  Our holiday was nice, but I really struggled to relax as I was so worried about my mum so I feel like I need another holiday now   .  Our friends that we went with got engaged when we were having a drink, it was really nice and we felt honoured that they chose to do it infront of us.  I have a pile of work to get off my desk so I better get going with it.  My sister's OH has got the ring! Its lovely.  He is thinking of putting it into a cracker so that she gets it at dinner - ahhhh   very exciting.  They are also looking at moving and getting a house just by us.  We live 2 mins from my mum and dad so that would be great if they were just round the corner too.

Right better get going with this pile!

Hope everyone has a good day,

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ells, so glad that your mum is ok and on the mend.  I'm sure once she gets over the initial, recovery will be quick for her   Sounds like you had a good time away dispite everything which was on your mind.  How exciting to witness your friends' engagement!  Hopefully you will do it again over Christmas time 

We have a poorly doggie. Poor Maku was coughing and was really struggling to walk on Monday night. He was very thirsty and shaking too. A couple of hours earlier and he was his usual chirpy, puppy like self so it came hard on us. I called the out of hours team and they said to bring him in. £140 later, we found out he has a double heart murmur (the coughing) but couldn't find anything else untoward - for a 12.5 year old dog anyway  He came home after some pain relief and a sedative. Poor boy woke up about 3am and he could not hold himself together at all. If I'm honest, I thought we were going to loose him in the night.  Come the morning and he seemed much brighter. Still not himself and struggling with movement, but much better than we expected. I took him in again yesterday and he had bloods done for a general health check.  All came back fine.  We go again today to see the heart specialist to hopefully find out more and work out if his back end is related to his heart or a coincidental injury.  My poor boy, he was our first baby...


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Ells- glad your mum is on the mend- hope she comes home as planned. Glad that you had a good holiday- shame you couldn't relax as much as planned. Hope that you get the date for your NHS try soon.

Witters- Soory to hear about your dog- hope that he is on the mend.

Well yesterday we took the boys to the Wessex to show them off- the staff were great as usual.... seemed really strange being back their again- Sue was still really apologetic at it being 3. We are making some progress at home- beginning to break some habitis which the boys formed in special care such as being rocked to sleep- its hard work but worth every moment.

Hope you are all well and have a fab weekend.

L


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Love the ticker LAM, wow"!"  I bet they were all chuffed for you at the Wessex.  I hope that you will be able to get the routine sorted out soon.  Good Luck.

Witters, hows your first baby?  I hope he is on the med and will be okay.  My mum had a murmur and she is okay now!  

How is everyone else?

AFM, my mum isnt coming home today   . Her INR levels are still not quite where they should be but hopefully tomorrow   .  She cant wait to get out of the hospital.  She is finding it hard and quite uncomfortable to sleep so wants her own bed.  

I am going to email the Wessex to let them know that we have had our confirmation for NHS funding through, hopefully we will get an appointment through soon. 

Hope you all have a great evening and dont get too wet with this awful weather!

Ells


----------



## nervousnellie (May 30, 2009)

Splodgesmum, a belated congratulations to you! 

LAM, how lovely taking your three little one back to Wessex - I bet you were the proudest mummy in Southampton.

Ells, fingers crossed your mum will be able to come home tomorrow. Good luck with getting your app at Wessex. 

Witters, how's your dog getting on? I hate it when my cat is ill, pets can't tell you what's wrong. 

CJH, hoe are you? Has it sunk in yet that you're having twins?

I had my 6w5d scan at Hampshire Clinic yesterday, I'd had a migraine since Sunday and didn't sleep at all on Tuesday night so I wasn't feeling that great. Anyway, we have a foetus(!), a sac(!), a yolk(!) and a heartbeat. I promptly burst into floods of tears, bit emotional at the moment. I've got my first midwife app on 7 December. 

I am trying to relax a bit more now we've had the scan but I don't think I'll relax until after 14 weeks. I'm sooo tired at the moment as well but I think that's just my self-induced stress.  

Sorry for my waffle   

Hi to anyone I've missed. 

NN


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Nervous, that's great news!  Well done you!  You will never relax, there are always little hurdles and milestones to get over.  The most important thing is to enjoy your pregnancy.  The miracle of life is amazing 

Ells, I hope your mum comes home tomorrow.  Hospital beds really aren't the most comfortable things.  Neither are hospital nightimes, I swear all the night staff wear clinky stilleto's!

LAM, how exciting that you got to go back to the Wessex and Sue got to meet them.  Those visits must make their jobs worth while   You will all settle into a routine.  It does take a while, afterall, you are not only adjusting to a completely new way of life, but also getting to know eachother - quirks and all!   We wre lucky that ours never got into a 'rock to sleep' routine, but it was still very tough in the early days especially.  I found soft, classical music helped or a ticking clock or some form of white noise in the room.  Wombs are not the quietist of places and SCBU certainly isn't, so I found that the noisier we were, the better they settled, which made things much easier!

Thanks to all who asked after Maku.  We have been to the vets daily and we left him there today for a heart x-ray and a scan.  He had to be sedated as he was getting stressed and anxious, so is recovering as I type this.  He does have a murmur but the rest of the heart looks pretty good, especially given his age.  They were suprised that it wasn't particulary enlarged which of course is all good.  We have some daily meds to start him on and hope to see some improvement.  Having said that, he was back to his old self this morning.  If we had erased the past few days, we ould never have thought anything was wrong.  Just need to get some weight on the poor, slight boy now...


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Everyone

I was wondering if I could join you. I have my first appointment at the Wessex on 3rd Dec for my one and only NHS cycle and gettting nervous excited anxious you name it I feel it 

This is my third tx (one IVF and one FET). I was wondering what the process is iat Wessex they want me to have a few test on 3rd and DP has to do another sperm sample again (typical man and is not impressed with this Men!!!) We then have an appointment with the consultant straight after this on the 3rd. What is the clinic like we had our last tx at the nuffield Woking but we have to go to Wessex for the NHS go. Would they get our files from nuffield to save time and test (impatient again )


Ells I did notice you have also got your funding I (being so impatient) scanned and emailed the NHS confirmation through and was phoning them to. They are actually taking appointments now so give them a call 


Sorry for my waffling
Thanks

Caz xx


----------



## nervousnellie (May 30, 2009)

Welcome Caz!

Firstly waffling is allowed, at times it's compulsory.  Congratulations on getting an nhs cycle, the 3rd December will soon be here - honest! My DP found his sperm sample at Wessex was far more relaxing than his sample at the nhs hospital in Basingstoke so please tell you DH it'll be fine. The clinic is lovely, it's very small and not like a hospital at all - it's more like a small doctor's surgery really. I am with Wessex and Hampshire Clinic (Hampshire Clinic did all the pre egg collection stuff), they are in touch with each other all the time so my notes were ready for wherever my appointment was - I assume it'll be the same with Nuffield and Wessex (although I may be wrong). the staff are really nice and friendly as well which always helps. 

I found it helpful to sit down and write a list of questions for my first appointment and to write down all the answers, just in case I wasn't quite 'with it'. 

Wessex gave me a whole pack of information and there's is lots of useful information on here, I can't remember the link but there is a really good rough guide to ivf that has become my 'bible'. 

Nervous, excited and impatient are all fine as well - I think I've had every emotion possible over the last few months.  

I'm not sure I've been much help but I just wanted to reply. 

Good luck and whenever you need to waffle just come on here   

NN


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Evening ladies,

Witters glad your pups okay and on the mend.   

NN fab news hunni   .  I cant wait to get to see that.  Well done you   .

Welcome to the thread Caz   .  We were at Woking before but I am glad we went to the Wessex.  We have found it much more of a personal service and you actually get to see the doctors.  We have never felt rushed but we have had to wait a while for appointments. The Wessex seem prepared to give things a try but they may be just because of our case but I am sure you will find it a good experience.  We had to pay for a copy of our notes from Woking, I think we paid 30 squidles.  

Well my mummy has a had a set back   .  She had a small blood clot, we are not sure where, but it has affected her speech a bit.  She seems okay in herself but very frustrated as she knows what she wants to say but it wont come out or its muddled.  She is very disappointed as it means she cant come home yet but we kept telling her that this was her body telling her to take it easy and not rush her recovery.  The nurses dont seem to be worried, I asked the one that was looking after her and she said she will be fine and she had made a good improvement since lunch time when it happened.  It really did give me a shock   I am       so hard that she is better in the morning and that she makes good steady progress.  

Hope you all have a good night, speak soon,
Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Welcome Caz!  The Wessex is a lovely place with very clever people.  You will be in safe hands   I was there in 2005, so they have a good longstanding record 

Nervous, you need to be brave and put up a ticker or atleast some 'blurb' in your siggy 

Ells, so sorry to hear of your mum's set back.  The vibe which nurses give out is a good thing to go by.  Sounds as if that was a good one, so fingers crossed she will continue to improve at a steady pace and be home really soon 

I just had a real shock!  I reached 18dpo today and have been feeling dizzy and nauseous, so I tested and guess what?  Yep, a  !  I still can't believe it!  Well, the test was very dark, but is 3 years out of date   so am going to nip to the shop to get a new one to be totally convinced


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Wow Witters thats brilliant news congratulations hun          .  I bet you are in shock.

My mum is doing okay, still not quite right. My dad spoke to her this morning and she was still sluring her words a bit but he said she sounded better then yesterday.  They have put her warfarin right up to 10mg from 5 - she was on 8 before she went it, so we wonder if they should have put her on more earlier   .  I am going to go up and help her wash her hair this evening.  She said something about being moved to another room, possibly a side room, which would be good as she would get a bit more peace and quiet so she would be able to doze on an off and hopefully get a better night sleep.  I am    so hard that she makes a good recovery from now and continues to improve.

Hope everyone else is okay, sorry for the lack of personals.

Ells


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Congratualations Witters- fab news    

Ells- sorry to hear you Mum has had a set back- i am sure she will be home with you all soon.

Nervous- Fantastic news on the scan- it makes it seem more real doesn't it?

Caz- welcome.

Hello everyone else- hope you are all well.

L


----------



## nervousnellie (May 30, 2009)

Evening

Ells, sorry to hear about your mum's set back however glad to hear she is improving today. Hopefully she will now be tucked up in side room enjoying the peace and quiet. 

Witters, wow and congratulations!!!! I wasn't expecting a message like that when I logged on this evening. I'm too nervous (ha ha) to put a ticker on but I'll work on some blurb.  

LAM, good see you managed to get on here - how are you all doing?

Caz, how are you?

Hello to everyone else. 

We are unpacking ornaments now that the fireplace and carpet have been fitted, well OH is unpacking and I'm on here  

NN


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks girls! 

Nervous, looking good siggy wise   When's your EDD?


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies

witters thats fantastic news comgratulations and a natural pg too. well done x

ells - sorry that your mums been poorley i have been looking and reading everything and sending you lots of hugs

lam - sounds like you doing well must be great having them all home with you, comgrats again

hi to everyone else hope you all doing well

kirst x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks Kist   How are you doing?  Thanks for lurking!


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

OMG!!!!  This is one lucky board!  We have BFPs all over the place   

Wow Witters, that is so great well done to you and DH          this will be so much nicer for you - NO OHSS    hopefully you will be able to enjoy your first few weeks or so much more than last time  

Hi Kist hun, how you doing?   

Hi Caz, welcome to the board.  I love your initiative - scan and e-mail, then phone   brilliant, that's the way to get stuff done    good luck and hopefully third time lucky.

We had our 20 week scan and everything was good and now I am ballooning and I look great and I love my bump.  We had the carpet layed in the nursery yesterday (after plastering, plumbing, painting etc) and it looks even better than I had hoped.  I bought my very first clothes for the bean   which felt weird, but fun   cot and pram are ordered and I've picked up a few things in sales here and there, plus mum-in-law bought us a load of toys and soft furnishings for the nursery that we wanted.  Waiting for the Jan sales now.  Really enjoying work at the momentprobably because I know I am leaving in Feb  

PoD


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Pod- Glad the scan went well and the nursery is coming together- I still found it weird doing all that stuff before the boys arrived.

Fantastic book to read- The secrets of the baby whisperer. Wish i had read it before bringing the boys home- we are really getting into a routine- although Clemmie thinks it is playtime between 8pm and 1pm and will not go to sleep- has a tendency to tell us about it too- so that is the next thing to deal with- apart from that we seem to be getting into a routine with them. I had my 6 week check yesterday- all fine- weigh less now than I did before IVF- but still have a bit of a jelly belly- Boys have their checks before Xmas.

Kirst- How are you doing? Any Plans?
Ells- Any news on your Mum coming home?
Witters- I bet your still in shock- enjoy the feeling.
Caz- How are you?

Hope you are all wrapped up warm and inside due to the awful weather.

L


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Evening ladies,

Witters how are you feeling hun, this must be a new experience for you. Hope all is going well.

Thanks Kirst, how are you going hunni?

PoDdy, wow 20 weeks, i cant believe it.  It only feel like yesterday when you were talking about frozen embies.  really glad all is going well.

LAM, 6 weeks already.  I hope that Clemmie settles into your routine soon.  Does he wake the other 2 boys?  

CJH, hope you are okay?  How is that fire place looking?  Have you been able to use it during this awful weather?

Caz, how are you sweetie?

Well, good news from me my mummy is almost 100% better.  Her speech is much better and she looks really well.  They took her off the ECG monitor this morning and have taken the heparin drip out.  All being well with her Wafrin levels she should be home Monday.  I am sooooooo relieved, I really was soooooooo worried about her.  She really gave us all such a fright.  We need to get her back to reading her books though, so that she exercises  her brain,  as want her back to her normal self.  I have to still email the Wessex about our appointment, Caz i might follow your lead.  Jacqui has been really good at replying to my emails.  

I have a question, been thinking about it for a while... how much info do you think I should give the Wessex about my immune stuff?  Do you think I should say all of what i have been told or not?  I dont want to affected our NHS go  but would  find it a lot easier if they would nod all the meds  Dilemma??

Ells


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Morning Everyone

Ells I am so glad you mum is so much better I bet it feels like a ton has been lifted from your shoulders. Def email and scan it over I found it a little hard at first to get hold of Jackie but then when she called me she remembered me and was asking how the new job was going so I found this really good. Go on just do it you never know we might be there at the same time 

LAM Triplets tht amazing I bet you were so proud taking your boys back I know I would be. Blimey you lost all your baby weight already good on you. Dont worry bout your belly it will soon go back to normal.

Poddy Huge congrats on you pregnancy You are over half way now they will be here befor you know it. Hopefully it will be third time lucky I keep thinking that too!!

Witter OMG I am so happy for you what a surprise you must be excited nervous eerything too  I think you right I need to change my burb down the bottom will crack on with that latter 

NN Thanks so much and yes you have been loads of help. Its great to get the inside info  I think I will write a list of questions. I need my head to be straight so I can get all the info. DP I think finds getting the sample hard (sorry no pun intended  ) but I know then finds it tough later on when he isnt doing anything but watching me inject myself. 

Sorry havnt replied sooner but DP Nan was taken ill Friday morning and have only had the chance to catch up today. She died late friday afternoon and it has been a long couple of day very emotional. She wasnt at all well and she has dementia so it was sorry to say this but a little of a relief when she passed she wasnt in pain which was good. She was a lovely lady "nutty nan" and was towards the end of it. She knew our problems and asked why dont we just go and get a baby from tesco   she always made us laugh so much.

 to veryone xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Caz, really sorry to hear about your DP's Nan's passing   although a bit of a relief (I understand, DH's nan was a similar situation) she sounds like a lot of fun and good frame to your family   I definately say go armed with notepad and pen.  Keep it with you beforehand and jot down anything you think of, dispite how silly or obvious it sounds.  This is a big thing and you need to be at complete ease with it in order for it to work.  If you need to ask Can I wee?  Then ask it!

Ells, so happy that your mum has improved so much!  Love and healing vibes to her!  Definately book reading and maybe a Nintendo DS - Brain training as a Christmas pressie?  I have one and and so sad that I have done it daily for a year and a half!  I do brain training, more brain training and sight training.  Not sure if it has helped, but love the challenge to do better each time.  I can do 20 sums in 15 seconds!  Am I sad? 

I would tell the Wessex every ounce of info you have.  If god forbid it doesn't work out, you need to know everything was tried and not doubt or blame yourself.  Maybe to get over the risking your NHS go, you could offer to pay personally for the imune drugs, or meet part way?

LAM, sounds like you are in a great routine!  We struggled for a long time in the early days and it was very hard. If one more person told us it gets easier, we would do something naughty!!  I hope the book's suggestions help you.  Anything that works eh?  No matter how silly or extreme!

PoDdy, so happy your scan went well   Exciting how the nursery is coming on.  That's when reality really sinks in isn't it?

Well, I am doing fine thanks to all who asked.  Still in a state of shock and start giggling in disbelief   I am feeling good and just really happy   I am also pleased to say that Maku is back to his old self.  He is on daily tablets and they seem to be helping.  We are so relieved!


----------



## emsypops (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi Ladies,
First of all big congratulations to Witter, miracles do happen am so pleased for you.

This is just a quicky as we are off to test drive more cars< it would help if I were not so indecisive, just about to try the Nissan X trail again!!!

Well had my day 19 appt on Friday, have drugs and all is good to go, if all goes to plan, EC should be w/c 7th December as we are doing short protocol again, although with a different drug regime and what looks like horrid  gestone injections, so fingers crossed that this is out time.

Much love
Emma. xx


----------



## nervousnellie (May 30, 2009)

Birdey, hope you're doing okay - lurking encouraged  

Witters, have you got over the shock yet?! Gillian asked if we wanted to know the EDD, i said no and OH said yes (bless him, think he is a bit excited). I think Gillian said 3 July but it was all a bit of a daze so (fingers crossed) I'll find out when I had my midwife app.  Just read that Maku is back to normal which must be a huge relief to you. 

PoDdy, it will be a weird buying baby things but I imagine it's really exciting as well. I'm sure you will love your job between now and when you finish  

LAM, well done for your weight loss - don't worry about the jelly tummy it's just a sign of your three lovely little boys. 

Ells, great news about your mum. I'm sure she'd love a brain trainer game, it'll be fun as well as helpful for her. I'm not going to comment on Witters' geeky confession  

Caz, so sorry to hear about DP's nan but it sounds like she's left you with some great memories (I'll look out for the Tesco baby offer - tee hee). My OH really struggled with his samples at North Hants hopsital as he felt it was a bit unfriendly and like a factory, he was absolutely fine at Wessex My OH didn't like my injections either but we got through it okay. 

Emsypops, good luck with the test drive. 

Well, I had my first night out since my BFP last night. We went out with OH's brother and sister in law. I said I wasn't drinking because I was on antibiotics and SIL asked me what they were for (it gets worse), I said and infection and she said what kind(!) so I just said a girly thing. And....to make it worse when we were out one of her friends said 'oh she's said you've not been well' - I honestly felt like just screaming. Families eh?   Apart from that the evening was quite good. 

Hi to anyone I've missed. 

NN


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Evening ladies,

Sounds like everyone is doing okay.     .  Thank you all so much for all your kind words and support for my mum.  She is doing really well.  Hopefully she will be coming home tomorrow now.  I read her notes when we were there and they think '? TIA' ( a mini stroke) but they are not 100% sure as they put 'but speech returned to normal so poss blot clot ?' .  She is much more like her old self.  Just looks very tired as she cant sleep at night, too much noise on the ward and uncomfortable bed.  She is looking forward to getting home.  I am still struggling to relax with it all, I think that it will take a good 6-8 weeks before I will be okay with not worrying.  I guess its normal but I think with this little set back she had I am more on tender hooks then if it hadnt of happened, plus I hate seeing people ill and in pain etc so I do worry more   .

Caz, sorry to hear about DP's Nan   .  It is really hard when they are not themselves.  My nan has cadio-dementia   not sure I have that right but its something like that.  She isn't the person she was and it makes life very difficult sometimes but she does still have her sense of humor.  I like the Tesco baby comment    .  You will have lots of fond memories I am sure.   .

Ems, glad to here that you are back on the old rollercoaster.  We are going to be doing Gestone next time as well.  We've done them once before and I found them a little bit   ouch   .  But that was because I was probably being a baby about it   .  I might ask if they can do the injections for me at the clinic   .  DH hated doing them.  Keep us posted with progress hunni. 

NN Sounds like you have a fun evening   .  Some people just have to keep asking questions don't they   .  I hope you are feeling okay and that the scan wait isn't too bad.

Witters, we were thinking about getting a DS for her.  I think they are great.  I have an old DS and love doing the brain training.  I haven't done since we have moved as I cant find my charger but it is here somewhere!!  I like doing the change training and sodoku .  I want to get that Dr something Emporium game as there are loads of puzzles etc on it.  I am going to see what deals are about and get one for her, it will definitely help her.  I bet you still cant believe that you a PG, I just thinks brilliant news.  Glad your pup is okay too.  Are you going to try and get an early scan?

Kirst, how are you sweetie?

PoDdy how are you feeling?  There are soooooo many cute baby things around at the moment.  My cousin had a little girl 3 weeks ago and we bought her the cutest little dress and jumper outfit.  

LAM, hope all is going well with the routine.  Have you all been out together yet?  

CJH, how are you hunni?  Hows that fire place?

Gonna get my   in gear and email the Wessex in the morning about our appointment.  I will speak to them about the  immune stuff but I have a feeling that they wont use the main drugs I need - IVIg and/or intralipids.  They already said they would give me steriods, heparin and gestone.  We are also going to be doing the long protocol this time which will hopefully get us some more eggies and embies.  Sue and Jacqui also said we could try going to blast, which was the plan for last time but you all know what happened there   .        

Hope everyone has a good Sunday night,   to you all.

Ells


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

Evening all , 

I have the case of the disappearing posts - been posting about all the wonderful news at the moment but posts don't seem to have made it to the forum. I've clearly forgot how to use the computer, as well as making a decision and remembering why i opened my mouth to speak!!! Here goes, will summarise what I thought i had written over the last few days!!!
LAM - fantastic news about all three boys being home with you. I bet you feel outnumbered now, four against one ! I agree the baby whisperer is great book to go with, it was my bible with DS. I even caught a few of the TV shows to see a demostration of dream feeding! Fantastic!
Witters - congratulations!!!! What fantastic news!!! Soon you will have three little ones, and possibly a new car to fit them all into!! Well done you, hope you are feeling OK at the moment.
NN - great news about the scan. Hopefully you can relax a bit more now. (Having said that I haven't yet!) Hope you are doing good and not too tired. 
Ells - hugs to you and mum - hope she continues to grow stronger every day. It is always so difficult when people we love are not well. Make sure you are looking after yourself too and get on the phone to the Wessex tomorrow! 
Emma - good vibes for this cycle.  
Hi to everyone else i have forgotten -mush brain 

Cx
Welcome Caz - sorry to hear about your nan.   to you and yours.


----------



## Gem78 (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Ladies, 

I have been lurking on here since April, so feel that i already know some of your stories, ive now plucked up the courage to write. Last April we were advised that we likely needed ICSI however a new SA showed that clomid was worth a go... 6 months in and no joy my consult has now suggested refferring me for my free NHS go as of the 1st Dec. 

Perhaps anybody could help with a few newbie questions.

* Does Princess Anne Automatically reffer to the wessex? (no prob's its 5 mins away!)
* My next consult is 23rd Dec, if he makes my referral then, do you know when am i likely to receive treatment?  
* Lastly, My consult did say that IUI might be worth a shot (no pun intented  ) but i would have to pay privately.  I have been so confused about this, not knowing what to do for the best, but i think that i would rather save my money for any further ivf that might be needed.  I figure i would prob want 3 goes at IUI but if unsucessful i would feel rubbish and wish i had saved my money.  Any advice on this would be appreciated.

Thanks ladies, hopefully get to know you better soon.

Gem x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi and welcome Gem!  We went to Wessex for private treatment so I can't help with what the NHS have to offer.  I will tell you a little about our IVF come about though as it sounds similar.  I 'knew' I had PCOS but wasn't diagnosed with it (silly consultant told me to continue with clomid on my laparoscopy cycle and so masked the symptoms   )  Anyway, I was on clomid for 12 cycles and they wouldn't let me do anymore.  I chart and am annovulatory but produced beautiful charts with clomid, so it obviously gets me ovulating but nothing more.  Infact, I reacted very well to it and only needed 1/4 of a tablet - yes, very fiddly things!

We were then introduced to the Wessex.  We too spoke about IUI as a simpler starting point but were swiftly moved down the IVF route.  I think that they feel that if you are going for medical intervention, you may as well go the whole hog.  IVF will obviously give you a better idea of what's going on too, so the knowledge will hopefully get you pregnant after changing protocols etc if needed.  For us, after we had all the required testing done (you can go to the website and find out what and perhaps ask your GP to get them done in the meantime?) we had to wait until my next cycle and then book a day 19 appointment at which point I started to down reg with stims and transfer the following cycle.  There are many different protocols now though, so this may change depending on circumstance (my treatment was 4.5 years ago now)

Best of luck, and glad you've come out of Lurkland!


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Gem - welcome! 

We weren't eligible for NHS treatment so can't really comment on that aspect. However, after being on Clomid for loads of cycles (about 20 all in all, with both TTC attempts) that was no longer an option and IUI was suggsted as an option. We tried it twice it didn't work and luckily abandoned it before we had spent more on the third go. When we had IVF we found out more about our problem in getting pg - the eggs and sperm were all fine, just did not like each other much (we had 11 eggs and only 3 fertilised). We ended up wishing we had gone straight to IVF rather then the two time consuming and frustrating attempts at IUI (it took ages as we had to wait several cycles - one cycle happened over xmas and another two during holidays when our satellite clinic was shut). What I now know is that for us IUI was probably never going to be enough as had ovulated on clomid many cycles with only one pg (m/c at 8 weeks. I guess the difficult bit is predicting whether you will be one of the lucky ones that IUI works for, or saving your money in case you need a non-funded go at IVF. If it works for you it's great and money well spend, rubbish if you pay for 3 cycles and it doesn't.  

Could you do the free go at IVF first? Cause that would give you extra information about what your precise fertility probs are? Then could you opt for IUI privately if it seems as if it could be worthwhile for you? If ovulation is the problem then IUI could work, you will be scanned to check for follicles and the timing will be spot on.

Good luck with it all and welcome again!

CJH
x


----------



## nervousnellie (May 30, 2009)

TTC since Jan 2008, referred to hospital for NHS  investigations in January.  Tests showed that OH had low/laid back sperm and due to the planned changed in IVF (South Central lowering the age for a free attempt through the NHS) we were lucky enough to be approved for our NHS attempt in July. We started our first ICSI attempt on 1 September with Wessex and Hampshire Clinic as a satellite. I think I've got those dates about right!  

I felt that we were just in a waiting game under the NHS during the investigation process but once we'd been accepted for a free attempt things moved pretty quickly.      

ICSI was our only option, however OH liked it because it was very controlled and precise (he’s a bit of a geek). 

If you'd got the option of a free IVF then personally I would take it, it's up to you of course    

NN


----------



## Gem78 (Apr 10, 2009)

Thankyou so much ladies, Your answers pretty much sum up what ive been thinking, just needed a push.

The more I read up about it and talk it through I am now certain that i want to go straight to IVF/ ICSI (dependant on SA results). 

My clomid has been working and I have ovulated every cycle on it,  I think we have bd'd at the right time, I even had a scan a couple of times where I was told egg would pop in a day or two, so I am also thinking my egg has issues with his sperm ( ), IUI isnt likely to help much with that.  My other concern is my tubes, HGS showed all okay, but im still anxious, as I know my
tube started to rupture during my ectopic.  I am so scared it will happen again (I know it could still happen, but surely my chances are slighty reduced with IVF?)  TTC has become a nightmare for me and as the milestones have gone past, 12 months, 18 months and EDD I have become increasingly depressed and frustrated with it all.  The thought that IVF will now be available to me has taken so much pressure off.  I know there is still a long way to go and it is going to be tough, but im just exhusted of trying to do it on my own, charting, temping, sex on certain days in certain ways   and then the dreaded 2ww.  Anyway after this last month of Clomid i'll be back to being annovulatory anyway  
It will be lovely to start the new year with a new plan.

Also, CJH, yes, as i will be paying privately i guess i could go back to paying for IUI if IVF unsucessful, although has anybody heard of anybody going backwards like that?  I guess i'll wait and see what his smaple says and also how the cash flow is going.

Nervousnellie, I quite like the idea of ICSI too... feels a step closer to me, oh im glad im not the only one with a geeky husband, bless them!  

Witters, thanks for your response, can I ask another personal question? I see you have lovely twinnies (I am a twin too) did you have 2 embies put back? if so were they okay with this with PCOS, sorry im being clueless, i know they usually only recommend 1 and then consider your likehood of twins if they put more than this.  What are they looking for? age, PCOS, Family history? 

Thanks for being so patient. 

Lovely to talk to you all at last  

Gem x


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Gem

You are right that not many people go backwards to IUI after IVF - but if you see the IVF as diagnostic-it might help you know whether you would be wasting your money and whether it is reasonable to think it would work. It could give you three goes for the price of one IVF, but as I understand it, it has one third of the chances of success. But lets hope that if you opt for IVF it will work first time!

I had 2 embryos put back in - this was my decision - they thought it unlikley that both would implant and that my egg quality was on the decline due to my age (i'm 37) - but actually eggs were OK and both hung around. It was never quite decided whether i had pcos - ambigious tests, but am fat and hairy so think hat counts! I think if you are younger they tend to encourage single embryo transfer (you can check out the one at a time campaign for more details). 

Good luck with it all, whatever you decide!

CJH
x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

I am so annoyed!  I just wrote a detailed response to Gem, but it ate it!  Sorry, it neeeds to be quick now:

I am a 'skinny' PCOS'er and so took a while to get diagnosed.  The contion can be eased by loosing weight even though it is incredably difficult to do so.  For me, I cannot do that - BMI is already at 18.  Due to this, I react very well to medication.  I developed severe OHSS which was very scary.  I had 34+ follies and they collected 25 eggs of which only 3 fertilised.  We had two 4 cells and one 8 cell.  All were rated 'fair' quality and were very fragmented.  I was admitted to hospital with the OHSS and the clinic advised us to have the transfer anyway despite me being in ICU!  We begged them to freeze them which reluctantly they did.  They were too poor a quality really and advised us that they likely would not survive the thaw.

Fast forward and we went onto FET.  All three survived the thaw but one 4 cell lost a cell so we had the other two put back.  We were advised on two to optimise our chances.  At this point they really were not confident at all.  They were totally amazed that they had both stuck and tayed the duration.  Well, until 30 weeks atleast.  Both are perfect and have no health issues to report (other than a bit of eczema)

I would say to go for the IVF and understand more of how you and DH as a team work and if unsuccessful, you will know wether IUI is worth trying.  Have you tried metformin?  That is what has got me this BFP...

Oh, and IVF does lower your chances of ectopic, but it can still happen.  I'm very sorry to hear of your past loss 


Sorry, must cut it short as M&K are waiting to get up!!


----------



## Gem78 (Apr 10, 2009)

Oh thanks so much for your responses, 

CJH, sorry i was reading off the topic summary, so didnt see that you have twinnies on the way, how amazing.  I can only imagine what that must feel like after ttc for so long, to know that you have 2 on the way.  I love happy endings.  I would really love 2 put back in, i understand it is slightly more risky, but so is more treatment, stress, med's, and another pregnancy.  Also there is the emotional impact and the cost to consider.  I know it doesnt guarentee twins (sadly) but i think its well worth it.  

Also just to make you feel better, i have facial hair that could rival hubbies! and a face of acne that wouldnt look amiss on a 15 year old on the drive though at macdonalds.! (Christ, how did i ever get a husband!  ) 

Witters, sorry about your lost post, that is so annoying.  Thanks for even bothering to start again.  No never been spoken to about metaformin, although have seen it mentioned lots, would that be as an alternative to Clomid? Consult didnt seem to think there was anything else to offer me.  You story is mazing too.. you just have thought you'd had 2 little miracles.. and now another on the way.  huge congratulations.  You must be thrilled.

Thanks again, i will keep on checking in here and let you know what happens.

Gem xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Gem, metformin is technically a diabeties drug as it controls the blood sugars etc.  As PCOS often has some relation to this, it is sometimes used to help with fertility.  I kept asking my GP for it, but they never agreed.  I then saw Sue at the Wessex and she knew how scared we were about doing another fresh IVF round, so she prescribed me metformin and advised DH to take some suppliments to help his swimmers (selenium being the main one.)  As I had been prescribed it by a professional, my GP had no alternative but to continue it!  I was on it for 14 cycles when I got my BFP, but many cases see one far sooner.  Some take it alongside clomid, others take them both as seperate medication.  Metformin is thought to help with egg quality and sometimes with ovulation too as in my case.  If generally you are on a higher dose of clomid, it may be better to run them alongside eachother.

As for the hair, me too!  I hate it!  I'm forever waaxing and plucking


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

and a TMI post coming up (sorry) - as we are on the subject of hairyness - decided to do own waxing today. Hmm, forgot i couldn't see under the bump, around it and as a result have a decidely patchy looking lady garden. Now going for scan tomorrow with bald patches, tufts and red marks and a DH that thinks it is sooooooo funny...... He won't be laughing when i ask him to help sort out the mess!

Gem thanks for your post. We were worried about having 2 put back in, but to be honest the thought of chosing one and it failing would have left us with so many regrets that we had to go the whole hog and put both in. Plus of the three we were left with, none would have been good enough quality to freeze. I guess it is riskier, but we would not have been able to afford another go so went for it. Chuckled about the facial hair - me too ! Had to wax my CHIN today - thought that was for oldies!

Enough of this TMI post and rambling for me, bed beckons....

CJH
x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

CJH, I sympathise   I always do my own waxing (trained as a beauty therapist, so makes sense as I have everything here) and it is so much harder on yourself anyway, let alone if you can't see.  I bet you are sticking together 'down there' not nice!  Plenty of wax remover and talc   Yep, chin waxes all the time, infact I only did mine yesterday...

Funny thing is when I was at college, I needed models to practice on.  Poor DH put his utmost trust in me as I convinced him a lip and chin wax is the way to go as he wouldn't need to shave for a month.  Let's just say his pain threshold was a bit low, so I only managed half of it before he ran away.  It was true though, he had to keep shaving regularly - but only half his face!   I have so many stories from college, it was such a laugh...


----------



## Gem78 (Apr 10, 2009)

ha ha, you two are so funny.  

CJH, i had a friend who was almost at her due date, me and some others took her away to centre parcs for a bit of pampering and relaxation.  She was worried to get in her cossie cos she said she hadnt been able to trim down below.  We told her not to worry, we'd help!!! OMG, she wasnt joking, bless her, she waddled out with what looked like a medium sized rodent down her pants... we all fell about laughing. Then rolled up our sleeves and got down to bussiness...   It took 2 packets of immac, and a shave. Well, we were close before but that sort of sealed the freindship! Luckily I used to be a care worker so have seen it all before but, not really with someone who sits oppoiste me in the office, we still chuckle about it now, Apparently her hubbie was thrilled, he thought it was going to have to tackle it!  

Gem x


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Hello Everyone

Gem Welcome You have just made me laugh thats true friendship for you

Witters has the surprise BFP sunk in yet

Sorry this is gonna be a really pants post I am feeling rough (self inflicted) dunno why I do it anymore but just wanted to say  and HI to everyon

It was the funeral yesterday and it ended turning into a drinking session so I am now regretting it 

xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Gem, how funny!  Bless her.  It is awful when you are used to being tidy and then suddenly can't see what you're doing!  Yopu are very good friends to her 

Caz, glad the funeral went ok - if not a little 'too' ok   How are you feeling now?


----------



## nervousnellie (May 30, 2009)

Evening everyone, 

Hope you all had a good weekend. 

CJH, your post had me in stitches - should I reach the big bump stage I'll remember to book some professional waxing sessions. I've got a really low pain threshold so I'd be hopeless even attempting to wax myself. 

Caz, funerals are always hard so I hope it went okay. Don't worry about the drinking session, if that's what you needed then so be it and no harm done (except maybe a sore head).

My OH went away for the weekend so I headed up to my mum's as I'd not seen her for ages. She spent Friday evening giving me advice from when she used to teach Child Development at school (nearly 20 years ago!) and I'm sure if she still had it she'd have lent me the birth video they used to show in class!!! I went to bed and left her my Wessex pack so she could read all about the ICSI treatment - I think she was quite shocked at how much is involved. I had a nice weekend and I didn't have to cook which was even better. 

Right, off to do some internet C'mas shopping. 

NN


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

hi ladies

im about to our 1st ivf cycle at wessex in a few weeks, we have decided not to tell very many of our friends and family, dont really want the added pressure. i was just wondering what support was available feelin abit alone at the mo. would be good to know if there was anything available, or any advise.

cheers

Helen x x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hey again Helen 

We are all here to support you, I for one found it a great comfort as everyone understands what you are going through.  The Wessex do also have a councillor on site should you prefer to go that way.  You are very brave to go it alone what with DH being away, but fingers crossed, he will come home to some fantastic news!   

We never told anyone either and much preferred it that way.  Likewise, when my waters broke at 29 weeks, we didn't tell anyone that either dispite me being in hospital for 8 days before delivering them.  I even called my dad 'as normal' from my bed!  I am very glad about it though as when DH made the all important phonecall, they were really happy and suprised 

Best of luck!!


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

Welcome Helen!

We kept it pretty much to ourselves too, as we found the pressure from well meaning family and friends was an added stress. Like Witters said, there is a counsellor at the Wessex that you can approach for support.

Good luck for this cycle - remember we're all here if you are going through a rough patch and it certainly helps! I think it's really normal to feel quite alone and fed up whilst TTC - we have all been there.   

CJH


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

thanks ladies, 
it meant alot that u would take the time to apply. i know its a random Q but i have told my boss at work whats going on coz i knew that i had to going every few days for checks and bits. but did any of you have any side effects not sure if i should book some holiday to be on the safe side, they are very understanding, and wouldt mind if i rang in sick just dont want to leave anyone in the lerch.
H x x x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi and welcome Helen     .  You have found a great thread here, the ladies are lovely and you will not be going through this alone we are here for you.  On the time off thing, it depends on the way you respond to stims etc.  If it were me, I would book a couple of days leave after EC and maybe a couple after ET, as it would be less stressful for you hun.  On telling people, we actually told people last time as it was less stressful for answering all the questions.  This go though I think we are going to try and keep it low key apart from immediate family.

Witters, CJH, Ems, Caz, NN, Kirst, Gem, PoDdy how are you all feeling?  Hope all ladies with bumps are well and the bumps are growing nice and round!

AFM, my mum is doing really really well.  She has been able to walk about 1/2 a mile with a slight incline, which is fantastic.  Witters - we got the DS lite for her for Christmas, just need to get the brain training game.  I think it will be really good.  I have emailed the clinic about our appointment and am just waiting to hear back, I will give them a call on Monday if I havent heard anything by then.  I would love to be able to get an appointment in the week we have off in December.  I am going to give them a copy of all of my immune test results as well and see what they say.  I really   that they will say yes to giving me the IVIg/ Intralipdis.    Right got an exciting meeting to get too so I will check back later, but hope everyone has a good day.

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ells, that's great news about your mum!  Best of luck with booking your appointment, hopefully they will get you in during your time off!

Helen, I took some time following collection and transfer.  I suffered pretty bad with OHSS and so was forced to following the collection.  The transfer was my choice, but I felt better if I could do nothing and let them snuggle in.  Some however prefer to continue life as normal to keep their mind off it.  Regardless, that 2ww is the longest ever


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

hey hey hey

thanks for that its sounding like a few days off wont go a miss, nothing like a bit of Jeremy Kyle and day time tv to make you feel abit better!!! lol
hope your all ok and thanks again. I would advise u all settle in for the evening and get ready to watch im a celeb, i think it may be a good one tonight!!!!

speak soon 
H x x x


----------



## emsypops (Mar 4, 2007)

Helen,
Im cycling at the moment too, short protocol, so all over v quickly< but Im almost in the same position as you, DH will be around for EC day only as he is also working and cant get away, typical really

Like you I havent told many people, no family at all, just a couple of close friends including the one who will be jabbing me with gestone!!!

I would definitely take a few days off after ET,I had a week from EC, Wessex usually recommend a couple of days after ET.

Good luck and use us all as a sounding board, its what we are all here for.

Good luck

Emma xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Emma, remind me, where are you in your cycle now?  I really hope you get a sticky bean from this treatment   Sorry your DH won't be around much either


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Welcome Helen.
Emma- hope all is going well... thinking of you.
Ells- good news about your Mum.
Witters- Hope you are taking it easy.

Hello Pody, NN, Kirst, CJH and anyone I have missed.

All going well here- busy and feel like I am on a merry go round- doing the same thing over and over again- takes a bit of getting used to not going out to work.

Hugs to you all

L


----------



## emsypops (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi,
Im on day 4 of an antagonist cycle, so ec will probably be either 4th or 7th Dec, dependant upon how follies grow..........  Im on Menopour this time instead of puregon and have to say not keen at all , what a faff!!!

E


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Emma, I was on menopur before too.  I got DH to mix and load it up then I did the shot myself.  I just couldn't get the hang of it   Fingers crossed for the best early Christmas present ever!!

LAM, good to hear you are coping well with your trio.  It does feel very mundane in the early weeks but does prove more exciting as they grow - at whichpoint you remember fondly of your mundane routine!  Where did those two months go?  Are you planning to do a follow up for the news?  I still have your interview sky+'d I noticed the other day!  Have you met up with any other triplet mummies?  I never did go to any twin clubs, but as I got out and about, did meet up with some which was great to compare notes...

So, pregnant ladies, what is your thoughts on the dreaded swine flu jab?  My doctor says to get it done now, but I was concerned about being in my first trimester, so called the Wessex for advise.  Jan was really helpful and said ultimately it is my decision, but Sue's research advises to wait until 12 weeks.  I have one schedulled for tomorrow, but feel that I will postpone it and hope I don't catch it in the meantime.  Apparently in the first tri, it's the fever aspect which is of concern...


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Everyone

Witters I dont know what I would do. I not preggers but heres my opinion, but listen to others!!! I think that I would wait if you have any concerns. If you have a good immune system anyway and are feeling ok and you do not have any other problems like asthma I would wait. Even if you want to cancel your appointment tommorrow and book it for next week once you have made your decision.

LAM Blimey its bound to be none stop in your house. Three babies its going to be bedlem. Glad to here its going ok.

Emsypops Good luck for 4/7 I am sure it will be fine and yes those menopur are fidely. Its suck a pain!!!

Onesock I to have the dilema about telling boss. I have started a new job so not sure what to do. I am going to wait for my appointment on Thurs than decide.

Ells Great news you mum is getting better. DS great idea my mum got one a few years back and she is addicted

Sorry been awol for a little while been so ruddy busy in work (god that sounds good after not working for 7 months ) I have only been looking quickly. Its the appointment next week and I actually cant wait. I really need to get started on tx asap its so frustrating. I called my old clinic today and they said that they would send me my old results and I wouldnt have to pay for the photocopies. Yeah!!!

I am going to have a quiet weekend this week as sufferred horridly with a hangover all last so just gonna take it easy.

Hope everyone has a great weekend

big   to all xx


----------



## HighHopes (Oct 29, 2009)

Hello ladies  
Thought I'd pop by and introduce myself.  I had ET yesterday at the Wessex and am just embarking on the 2ww.  I'm currently PUPO with twins which I find very exciting    but also hugely nervous and scared that they won't stick.  I've been posting on the cycle-buddy board, but I thought I'd say hello to you guys down here in the sunny south  
Hope everyone is well, and I look forward to maybe getting to know one or two of you a bit x


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Witters- yes we will do a follow up for the news- we sent them a phot for the first follow up as not yet ready to have a camera in the house. We will do a proper follow up when they are a bit older and I feel a bit more confident at them being on TV.

Have a good weekend all.

L


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Oooh, how exciting LAM!  do you have any piccies to share with us?

Caz, thanks!   I have decided to postpone until I am 12 weeks, I can do without that extra worry.  Both the Wessex and doctor were really helpful and sympathetic.  I feel I have made the right decision - just need to steer clear of anyone showing any signs of it!

HighHopes, best of luck for your 2WW!  We all know how scary that time is.  Just do lots of nothing  yet lead a normal life.  No fibbing, the time will really drag, but hopefully will be a great outcome for you!


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

cheers emma.
just cant rely on the men anymore, even to be there when the kids are conceived!!!! lol 

hope u had a relaxing weekend even if the weather is poo, i have my fingers xed for you. i really do!
we had our letter from wessex this morning confirming everything so we are just in that waiting period, we had to wait a bit longer coz of xmas and new year, so starting it next cycle around xmas time, i think i'll take a few days off after both bits, i only work 20 hours anyway so hopfully i can work it around things, ive been helpin out loads almost banking up favours, so they owe me one or 2.
keep me posted nice to know there is someone in the same boat.
take care
Helen x x


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

The photo we sent was one of the ones that is up on ********.... we now have our Bounty photo back... thats has turned out fantastically and was taken on what should have been my due date. Seeing professional photographer next weekend for family shots- will post some photos when we have them done.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.

L


----------



## nervousnellie (May 30, 2009)

Hi everyone on another rainy day, 

Witters, I was worried about the swine flu vaccine as well. Gillian at Hampshire Clinic said that my GP would probably wait until after 12 weeks. I think it's just a case of common sense, you'll be fine. 

HighHopes, good luck for your 2ww. My 2ww dragged and dragged and I was a nervous wreck by the end of it so I can't pretend it'll fly by! I think all you can do is just pretend everything is 'normal' and just go though the motions of everyday life. Fingers and toes crossed for you. 

onesock, take as much time off as you feel you need after EC and ET. I felt fine after my EC so I was a bit of a nightmare at relaxing, my ET was on a Friday so I had the weekend to relax.      

LAM, how exciting having professional photos taken! Add me to the list of people who are looking forward to seeing them. 

We met up with some friends at the weekend which was nice as we hadn't seen them for ages. I was so conscious of appearing 'normal' that I had a migraine yesterday due to the stress! Hopeless aren't I. OH was really good and looked after me, i thin he has gone to work today for some normality   

Hope everyone else had a good weekend. 

NN


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Ladies   ,

Hope you all had a good weekend.  

Witters how are you feeling?  I still think your natural PG is excellent news, and I keep saying to myself 'see it can happen!'.  

NN, its hards isnt it.  I am glad that you are getting on okay.  When do you have your next scan?

LAM, ooooohhh piccy's how lovely.  You are all going to have such a wonderful Christmas.  You must be soooooooo proud.

Onesock, hope you are okay and getting yourself ready for treatment.  Not long now.

Emms, how are you doing?  I bet you are counting down the days, are you in for a follie check today?

Highhopes, welcome to the thread and the 2ww maddness.  How are you feeling?  

Kirst, hope you are okay.

Caz, how are you sweetie?  I did what you suggested and the clinic rang me today!  More news on that below  

CJH & PoD how are you pg ladies getting on?

Gem, hope you are okay too hun.

I think I have remember everyone, sorry if I have left anyone off the list.  

Well, the clinic phoned this morning   .  We have got an appointment on 16th December in the afternoon to have our screens redone and then we are good to go.  I spoke to Jackie (one of the nurses) and asked her about whether Sue or Jacqui had read my email and she said she would get them to phone me and talk things through re immune stuff.  I cant believe we are starting again soon.  It looks like we will probably start again in January.  I am off to see the spcialist this afternoon about my cronhs and I am going to see if I can get him to prescribe me one of the immune drugs - humira - they use it to treat crohns and athritus.  Wish me luck.  I am going to be on the LP this time not the antagonist as we had a disaster last time with that one, but this will be third time lucky.  I cant believe I am actually going to say this but I think I am looking forward to it    .  I feel a lot more confident this time round as I will be having the immune support so      .  Gonna have to get my acu sorted out too, I think I will see if I can get an appointment booked for 2 weeks time, I am going to go to the Chinese med place on Hill Lane as its easier to get to and parking is better.  

Gonna have to shoot as off to look after my mum - who is doing brilliantly btw - should have left 10 minutes ago!

Ells


----------



## nervousnellie (May 30, 2009)

Ells, that's great news! The 16th December will soon be here and it's nice that you've got your appointment before Christmas so you can relax over the festive season   

Good to hear your mum is doing well, I'm sure she have forgiven you if you were a tiny bit late

I've got no idea when my next scan is!! My first midwife appointment isn't until next week, should have been this week but she is on holiday. I feel like I'm in limbo at the moment, and I thought the 2ww was stressful  

NN


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ells, great news!  You have every right to be excited!  You all have more knoweledge about 'how you work' so that can only be a good thing   I hope they do advise you to go with the full range of meds   So pleased to hear your mum is getting on so well, must be such a relief!

Nervous, it's awful all this waiting isn't it?  I ofcourse won't get an early scan, I'm not expecting one until 20 weeks which will be crucifying!  We no doubt will go visit our good friends at First view for a private one   I have my MW booking in on Friday morning, so should find out more then...  How are you feeling?  I'm feeling very tired, very sick and very bloated - but also very happy 

Helen, glad you will be able to take time off should you feel the need for it.  You must do whatever you feel is right at the time 

LAM, can't wait to see the pics!  ere they all co-operative?  I remember our first ones, it was a last minute thing and then we had to wait.  They got hungry so we had to sneak in a quick feed between shots!  They came out well though - well, I think any picture of your baby is going to be perfect isn't it?   What a great date to have them taken!

M&K are doing a full day at school today as they have their Nativity play rehersal.  Should be interesting, not least that they are suffering with scary vivid dreams at the moment so I was up there with them every hour during the night.  They are going to be very tired!  Atleast I get extra me time and can grab a quick nap!!


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Afternoon ladies,

How are we all?  

Witters, hunni how are you?

Pod, CJH, NN, Kirst, LAM, Caz, Gem, Helen, Onesock - hope you are all okay?

Emms, how are you feeling, not too long to go now for you?  Have they given you dates yet?

Well I was a bit crafty    , I saw the crohns doctor on Monday and asked if he would prescribe me the humira that I need to bring down my immune response, he said he could but wants me to be seen by another doc, for a second opinion, he said he is a little unsure about prescribing it due to the possible side effects.  I understand that and wouldnt want to put myself at risk but I really truely have had enough of feeling like this and having my problems and this is the only drug that can zap it.  So I am seeing 'second opinion' doctor Tuesday.  Fingers crossed!!!  If they agree it will save us wait for it wait for it £800    .  Once its under control then I can be managed (well they can try   ) .  So it looks like we will be starting again in January - 3rd time lucky!!!!!

Hope you are all well, hello to anyone I have missed off the list.

Ells


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

afternoon ladies

your right weather is poo!! but nothing a day on the sofa and remote cant sort.

Ells, seams like its one appointment after another, my dad had crohns so grew up with it and understand all troubles that comes with it, and its not much fun!  hopfully you'll get the tablets you want.
its funny each time i go to wessex i sit in the waiting wondering if anyone is there that ive been chattin to on here.
all going well, just waiting to get the ball rolling, should be another 10 days then we can make our set up appointment. Going to try and enjoy xmas beofre the fun begins!!!!!
keep me updated on progress.


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Onesock, if you post when you are likely to be there and someone else is going that day, you may meet up there.  I know a few ladies here have done that   You are right, enjoy Christmas knowing that hopefully this may well be the last as a couple!  How weird to think this time next year you should have a brand new baby    

Ells, that's great news!  Fingers and toes are crossed that the second doctor will agree and you get started on treatment!  Exciting times for you   Ditto what I said to Onesock!  

I'm doing well thanks for asking.  Just got back from the doctors as I've had a really irritating cough and sore throat for 4-5 weeks now and it's driving me insane.  He checked me out and nothing he can do as I expected.  To cheer me up, he added that it could be with me throughout my pregnancy due to the fact that the longer the cough goes on, the further into my pregnancy I go leading to less lung capacity, so it can't recover.  Excellent! 

I also took Maku for a check at the vets and she was very pleased with him.  I have even managed to get 1.5kg of weight on him which she was really happy about.  Poor boy is so hyperactive, it's hard to keep weight on and what with this heart condition now, it makes it that much harder apparently.

We have the dreaded rats back!  We were plagued with them last year and low and behold, on that frosty evening the other night, we heard scampering right above us.  The next morning, I saw one right outside the kitchen window, bold as brass munching on something in the grass!  I took a picture of it and called pest control.  They were excellent and were out within the hour.  He spotted several tunnels, one of which likely leads to the void in our house.  He also spotted the rat looking at him as he peeked behind some fencing!  He did smile as he doesn't very often get to actually see them!  Hopefully what he has done will sort them out once and for all.  It gives me the eebie-jeebies!

We currently have a planning application in for our extension.  Hopefully it will get accepted.  We contacted all relevant neighbours with a copy of the plans and land registry map to show the impact on them and all but one came back thanking us and wishing us luck.  Hopefully that remaining one isn't worried about it either.  We had a good meeting with the builder and architech this week too, so subject to building regs, we are all set to go.  It will be awful mid build, but at the end will be well worth it


----------



## nervousnellie (May 30, 2009)

Evening from a soggy North Hants, 

Witters - I'm not very good at waiting, I've not got my mw app until Monday so I'm counting the days. For some reason I feel like a bit of a fake and as if it's not real but maybe that's just because I'm a bit of a   . I bet M and K will be really sweet in their nativity play, sorry to hear about their bad dreams. Good news about Maku, bad news about the rats eugh. Good luck for the planning permission. 

Ells -  fingers crossed for your second opinion, £800 is a massive saving (I've spent it on your behalf already  ) 

onesock - I used to sit in the waiting room at Wessex and wonder if anyone from here was in there!  Maybe we should have a secret sign so we can recognise each other. 

Well, I've had an absolutely rubbish day at work today and came home at lunchtime as I'd got another migraine coming on. I've spent the afternoon in bed trying to get rid of it and then the evening worrying that my stress levels are sky high which isn't good. To make it worse I've got to leave the house at 5.30am in the morning to get to a meeting 'up north' for 9am. I'm staygin over up there tomorrow night at my mum's (pampering time) and then heading to Wiltshire on Friday and then home - hurray!

Roll on the weekend!

NN

PS sorry for grumbles, just having a bad day


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Nervous, hopefully you are tucked up nicely ready for your early morning.  I'm sure the time will fly by until your MW appointment, it certainly sounds like you have things to keep you occupied   When you feel low or stressed, talk to your baby.  Bonding is a huge part and although still early for them to hear or recognise you, it's a good thing to do and a nice habit to get into.  With Myles and Keilidh, I played music to them each night (special fetal speakers) which not only helped relaxed me, but when they were born, all I had to do was to play that same piece of music and it calmed them down as it was something familiar   

You certainly aren't a fake!  If you are then I am!  These early weeks are really horrible, so many unknowns, feeling like you're in someone elses body and no reassurances.  Once you get a good, convincing bump and begin to feel movement, you will really begin to relax and enjoy it.  Sure, you will not be stress free over something or other, but it will be easier than it is now


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

HI ALL

Really sorry no personals but just got home and thought I would give you a quick update on my first visit to the clinic. I really liked the clinic after all the nervousness and the consultant was lovely.

We had to have bloods scan samples etc done. It was quite a surprise but DH sperm had dropped and she mentioned ICSI she said it would be best to judge on the day. She is also going to up my drugs so I will hopefully get more than 8 eggs like last time. We are going to try an antoagonistic cycle this time which is probably not as long its going to judging how well I am doing. 

Its actually quite ironic but today has been full of coincidences. WE have this thing about 14. DP won £14.14 on the fruit machine. WE got to the clinic at 14.14. So we think it could be an omen. Also it is exactly a year today that we had our two embies transferred. I didnt even realise until we were at the clinic.

Well better go and catch up as been away for a couple of days and got lots to do!!!

big   to everyone xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Well done Caz.  Which doc did you see?  We were really impressed with them too.  Did they tell you get DP to take any vits?  We were told to give DH Zinc and Selenium, also acupuncture is good too - if you are up for giving it a go.  My DH loved it, he found it really relaxing! I love it too, it really chills me out.  I am going to be going to the Chinese med place on Hill Lane, my DH went there earlier in the year.  I am going to book my first appointment with them after our appointment.

How is eveyone else?  Well I hope.

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Caz, great news that you got on so well, lets hope that 14 is a good omen, maybe you will get 14 eggs?   Try not to worry about DH's count, it could be an off sample of if not, as they say, they can do ICSI which only needs one sperm per egg, so you still have great chances!  My fingers are crossed for you!

Ells, we were also told about the zinc and Selenium.  DH was very good and searched the web for some good vitamin sources and has been taking them ever since.  We are sure it played a part in our BFP by improving his boys   I've never tried accupuncture, but many swear by it.  I do love all these alternative medicines, really think they help, even if not directly, if you feel positive you get positive reactions 

Gotta go, dinners on and I'd better go check it...


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Nervous, how did the booking in go?

How is everyone?

We've been very busy this end which Children Christmas activities.  It's been great fun!  It was their last day at school today until the New Year which is pretty scary at how time is racing ahead!  Still loads of presents to get, it's just not happening this year...


----------



## nervousnellie (May 30, 2009)

Hi everyone, 

Hope everyone is doing okay. 

Not long to go until your app on the 18h Ells!

Witters, your two have finished school early, I hope you've got lots planned to keep them busy until Father Christmas arrives. I know what you mean about presents, I did really well but I've stalled - I've only got a few bits to get but can't face going into Basingstoke at the weekend, I might try and go after work on Friday. 

Well, I had my midwife app on Monday and the biggest shock was that she couldn't fill out the paperwork until I'd decided which hospital I wanted to be registered with!! No-one told me this!!!! Luckily OH and I had talked about it but it would have been nice to have a look round before deciding. Anyway, just a warning for all of you for when it's your turn (and it will be your turn  )

Amazingly I actually have enough energy this evening to go out so we're heading off for an early curry - and on a 'school' night as well how daring of us! 

Has everyone got their Christmas tree and decorations up? Our house is still mid decorating so looks more like a bomb site than ready for Christmas. I'm sure we'll get there. 

NN


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Nervous, glad all went well - in the end!  I didn't realise that about needing to decide the hospital (or indeed planned place of delivery) we are lucky in that we are close to one which has treated us well in the past, so no decision to be made really.

Enjoy your night out, it will be fun to be a bit naughty 

We got our tree at the weekend and Myles & Keilidh decorated it on Monday.  They actually did a good job of spreading them out.  I will have to take a picture of them by it.  They do finish early, I think it's beacuse they are in a private school.  End of term is Friday, but their last day of the week is today.  We have more than enough things to fill the day, either me chasing thinhgs or their Christmas social calander!  If only I were three again 

Better go and get dinner on...


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

Evening Ladies!

Witters - its great when they decorate the tree isn't it? My DS had a go at the weekend and although it is a bit lopsided I love it! Hope you are feeling OK and not too rough. 

NN - Good to hear all was well at the Midwife. I haven't been asked where I am going to have the babies, I guess it is assumed that it will be Basingstoke as Mr O continues to be my consultant. What did you decide in the end? I was so tempted by home birth but apparantly not allowed with twinnies, and a previous c/s and they're both breach at the mo! 

Caz - great to hear your first visit to Wessex was good. I think you are right that 14 is the magic number! As witters says maybe it will be 14 fertilised embies! My DH took the selenium and zinc that others have mentioned and worked well. Good luck for the start!!

Ells - good luck for the 16th - a week away! Hope your mum is still on the up!!

Sorry if i've forgotten anyone, it's been a long long day!!!

C
x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

CJH, I'm feeling great thanks, so much better this time around.  I had a couple of weeks of sickness but that seems to have eased off.  I am extreamely tired though, but I think thats as I have two 3 year olds to keep in line   I love the tree decorations!  It was fun choosing it too as it's their first real one this year.  They loved 'hiding in the forest!' even though they wouldn't let go of someones hand   We also have a good few decorations made by them this year which makes it extra special.  I bet your babies are turning all the time.  I know when I was being monitored in hospital after my waters breaking (29w) that Myles stayed head down but Keilidh was doing somersaults all the time.  Poor Myles was all squashed at the bottom.  Things haven't changed, she's definately the dominant one still   How are you feeling?  You're past the critical 24 week stage now - well done!


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

sounds like you are all doing well.

Witters it must be really nice to be having a 'normal' pregnancy.  I bet your two are very excited about Christmas.  

CJH, sounds like you are having fun too!  Your lop sided tree made me laugh   .  

NN,  I didnt know you had to pick your hospital I assumed that if you had one close by that you had to attend that one   .  The curry sounds yummy - I love Indian food   .  

PoD, how are you hun?  How are you feeling?

Gem, how are you sweetie?  D Day tomorrow, how are you feeling?  Have you caved in yet?

Onesock, hope you are okay?

Caz, how are you?  Do you start DRing soon?

Ems, how are you doing hun?  Are you now PUPO  

Kirst, if you're still here, hope you are okay hunni.

LAM, how are you doing with your boys?  Have you got Christmas sorted

Hello to anyone I may have missed.

AFM I had a good appointment with the second opinion doctor on Tuesday.  He was initially anti giving me the humira injections as he said that there were a lot of risks associated with taking it whilst pg (m/c etc).  But I had to explain that I wouldnt be taking it whilst pg it would be to get my symptoms under control and have a bit more of a normal life IYKWIM   but I was also honest with him   and told him what the immune doc wanted me to take it for too.  He then said if he was in my shoes he would take it.  So the plan is...... that I will have the injections and get hopefully a lot of benefit from it but not take it for more then 2 months, have my levels retested and   that they have come down, and if they have to then start the immuno sups to keep things in check.  I wouldnt want to still be injecting the humira once I start stims especially but preferably stop when we start DR'ing.  I am hoping that things will be under control after 2 injections which would be perfick   as I would like to start tx by the end of Jan.  All I need now is to find out whether I can get it on BUPA or the NHS    .  Will let you know how I get on.

Hope everyone has a good evening,

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ells, firstly, what GREAT Personals!  I ditto everything you said! 

So happy to hear that your appointment went well. It sounds like you have been very level headed and 'with it' in order to put your points across in such a convincing way.  Hat of to you!!  Please post regular updates as to how it is going, I for one am really interested and hopeful that you get everything in order and have a wonderful year 2010, full of celebrations   Good luck!!


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Ahhh thank you very much Witters     .  I will keep you posted on my progress.  I will be phoning the doc tomorrow about how I am going to get these injections!  They have had today to read the letter     .

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

You keep 'em on their toes!  Are the injections something you can do at home or do you need the nurse to do them for you?


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

I believe they can be self administered   I think they go in the tummy, but will find out more tomorrow hopefully.  Will keep you posted.

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Oh well, atleast you know how to inject now 

Keep meaning to say that Keilidh loves your Tinkerbelle, it's her favourite thing right now


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Thank you Keilidh   I hope that she will fly past and sprinkle lots of fairy dust over Christmas and New Year   .

Ells


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi All

Ells I am seeing chantelle sorry cant remember her name she was so nice. I have mentioned to DP yesterday (was waiting for him to say something as he is a stubborn old mare sometimes!!) about vitamins but he is a nightmare he said he doesnt like taking them as they taste horrid. I am now going to have a look around ther shops for some flavoured ones Men ARGHHHH. I went to see Quig on hill lane too she is really nice seems to really care. She called me to see how I got on after last tx as  I forgot to call her which I thought was lovely

Witters & CJH God I would love 14 eggs that would be great. On my lat EC I dreamt I got 8 eggs the night before and guess what I did get 8 so you might be right.

Sorry I know really pants personnels I am sat here watching the x factor so thought I would quickly catch up it feels like ages I have been on here. Still waiting for AF to show meant to be tommorrow and its usually early and yes sucker here has done a HPT and it was a BFN surprise surprise. Dunno why I get my hopes up. I can def feel its going to come tommorrow and guess what the day is 14th what is going on. Please be right CJ & Witters. Perhaps they might even all fertilize!!!

big hugs to everyone    xx


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

Witters - glad to hear that you are feeling good. Great that the sickness has eased off. Are you going to have an early scan or wait until the 20 week one?


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

And i sent my message way too early, got a trigger happy finger this morning! I'll finish now.....!

Witters - the tiredness is a great sign though, so keep it coming! Hope M&K are still enjoying the Christmas fun.

Caz - so were you right about the 14th for AF's visit - these signs are a great omen I am sure! Flavoured vitamins? Wow, I didn't know they did those! The vitamins certainly helped my DH's swimmers and they can't do any harm.

Ells - hope you are successful about getting drugs paid for by BUPA or NHS - they sound pricey. You have a really good case to make with them so good luck!  I hope this brings you are on track for tx in january - not long to wait now!

How are all you other ladies? One sock? Gem? Ems? Poddy? It's gone very quite here! Hoping that you are all doing well   

Am up early as trying to cram all my work days in so I can go on mat leave as early as possible - aiming for middle - end of Jan. Feeling like a whale, but can't complain as I am so luck to have got this far. Consultant  measured my bump last week - apparently I am 37 weeks pregnant !! Ha Ha - now I know why they don't normally measure twin bumps ! Latest scans went OK, twin A has a duplex kidney but they didn't seem too concerned, more curious that they had managed to spot it on the scan. I went into google frenzy afterwards, but it really seems like a minor problem for babe and they will rescan her post natally. 
CJH
x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Caz, did AF arrive on the 14th then?  I hope so!  Excited for you!!  I didn't realise they did flavoured vitamins either.  They are massive and smell awful, so I see his point - but it's all for a goo cause.  Maybe you could tell him he'll only need to take 14   I just love omens like that! 

CJH, yes, I remember measuring way ahead for my dates, it's pretty cool really.  I hope you are able to get plenty of rest once you get in from work, carring two babies really drains you so don't work too hard (I understand it's all for the right reasons though)  What kind of job do you do?  Is it desk work?

I've got loads of catching up to do today, so had better go...  Big hello's to everyone!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Oh, I just got a scan date through - New Years Eve   I will be 11.5 weeks (although 12 going by LMP which they always seem to dispite charting  )  Pretty excited by it actually,  I never dreamed I would be going for a scan in 2009!


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi everyone

CJH God trying to get the vitamins down DP nec is like trying to get water out of a stone he a stubborn old fart!!! Your tickers seemed to have disaperared so how far gone are you obviously not 37 weeks. Do you know the sexes you seemed to say her so at least one is a girl

Witters. Might try the 14 trick he might take to that. Everywhere today is about 14 I even noticed this thread is part 14.    Great news about the scan its gonna be a great start to the new year for you. AF halfed arrived yeaterdaya nd was really dark brown and got darker I called the clinc yesterday and they said they would take today as the first date so it was kinda the 14 and AF has arrived in full force today. 

Quick question I start dr on 2nd Jan (I have my appointment at centre on 30th) to sart Antogonist cycle does it take longer or shoter than a normal one. I have also had a letter through from the centre today saying my AMH level is slightly high at 5.1 so they are gonna up my dose of gonal F so I can produce more eggs hoepfully.

sorry pants personnal (nt as good as you ells ) willl cathc up with everyone later xx


----------



## splodgesmum (Jan 29, 2006)

Sorry just to turn up and do a quick post but I need help for a friend from you lovely ladies - I have a friend out in Spain at the mo doing a donor cycle, she's a veteran of the Wessex and wants to know how much water The Wessex suggest you drink before ET. Can anyone let me know tonight so I can text her?

Thank you so much.

Oh, and Witters, what amazing news - incredible!! Many many congratulations!


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Quick post from me - will update tomorrow.

Splodgesmum, they normally say about a pint- pint and a half.  hope its not too late.

Hope everyone is well.

Welldone Caz, Witters and CJH!!

Ells


----------



## splodgesmum (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks Ells, you're a star!


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

You're welcome.  Beautiful piccy of Michael - he's gorgeous.  

We're off to the Wessex tomorrow - I think its our set up appointment, we have to have bloods redone etc so will up date more tomorrow.

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Caz, good to hear the 14th is still being pretty good to you   The antagonist cycle is much quicker as far as I know.  I believe they do the transfer in the same cycle rather than having to de-reg in one, wait for AF then stim and transfer.  Please correct me anyone...

Splodge, thanks!   I agree, that picture of Micheal is adorable!  From what I remember, I was told to drink 2 litres of water plus 1 litre of milk, but that was more during stims than before transfer.  I continued with it anyway as it's a good habit to get into.  Wish your friend lots of luck!!

Ells, good luck today!  So excited for you with this treatment!!


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Evening ladies,

Hope everyone is okay.

Just wanted to do a quick post and let you know that today was only bloods.  I had a good chat with Dr Jacqui, she really is soooooo lovely, she keeps sayingt hat this will be the one that will work!!      
I had a HSG yesterday      ouch ouch ouch, it really really hurt and I have been feeling a bit sore today   still all for a good cause!  I have a dilema, the HSG showed that I have a blocked left tube, dont know what its blocked with but the doc didnt think it would cause a problem for IVF but I just worry that it might, do you think I should get it unblocked before tx?  I have emailed Jacqui about it to see what she thinks but part of me is saying get it unblocked as it shouldnt be like that   .  What do you ladies think?

CAz, how are you doing?  You should be getting your drugs soon?  The antagonist cycle is very quick, we did it in May this year and it took 4 weeks from start to finish, very very quick.  I think we did 2 weeks of injections and that was pretty much it, then EC and then ET.  It is much much easier on your bod then LP.  I think Emmsypops is doing antagonist. 

Witters sweetie, how are you feeling?  Are you really for Christmas.  I bet the M&K are starting to get excited, where they excited by the snow - I know I was I just love it   .  How is the building work coming along?  We will be doing our extension in 2010 - we need to get rid of these pesky bats first   !!!  

Pod, how are you doing?  Hows that bump coming along?

Emms, hope you are okay?  Where are you at with TX, you must be at EC   ?  Hope all is going well.

Gem, hunni hope that you are okay, we havent heard from you for a bit sweetie.    

CJH, I bet your tum is lovely even if it does look like 37 weeks   .  Good to hear that everything is looking good and they are not worried about your LO's kidney.

Kirst, hope you are okay hunni   .

Splodgesmum, hope you are doing well.  

LAM, how are you and the boys?  I bet Christmas is going to be great in your house this year.  

NN, how are you feeling?  HAve you decided on which hospital you will go too?

Onesock hope you are okay hunni?

Hello to anyone I may have missed.

We are off to France for the day tomorow, we are taking my mum and dad - it was 6 weeks today since her op and she is doing really really well.  She has been able to more and more but is still taking it easy.  Going to put the tree up on Friday but we cant find our lights and decs - they are in boxes at my parents in the garage somewhere - need to find them first!!!  How Christmassy will that be - decorating the tree and its supposed to be snowing   FAB     .

Have a great Thursday everyone, will catch up on Friday!

Ells


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

Ells

Sorry to hear the HSG was painful - I've never had that so I can only imagine it is quite sore. Hope you are doing OK now. It's a tricky one about the tubes isn't it? When I was scanned a couple of days before EC they spotted an adhesion with one of my ovaries, this meant that they couldn't collect the eggs from that ovary as it had got stuck to the womb (probably when I had 2 ERPCs after missed m/cs). As it happened I had enough on the other ovary so it was not a problem, but a bit frustrating to know that I could have had 20+ eggs rather than the 11, but I had enough for it to work anyhow!! I may be mistaken, but can't they get around the blocked tube through IVF - don't they manage to find a way into the ovary and bypass the plumbing probs to collect the eggs? If they don't and I have got it all wrong, I guess it would depend on how many follies and eggs you produce with just the one ovary tapped. My sense would be to go with what the docs think at Wessex as they must come across blocked tubes quite often. Difficult choice though - if you went for tubes to be unblocked how long would you have to wait and how succesful is this? I am cautious about surgery now, having had a couple of minor proceedures that seem to have added to our difficulties in TCC so I admit I am very biased. Find out what the other ladies think too.

Hope France is cool and that your Mum has a great time - she deserves it after what she has ben through!

Witters - Fantastic New Years Eve scan - how exciting! What a great way to start the new year. 

Caz - you are right, mysterious ticker disappearance! I am actually 26 weeks instead of the 37 that my bump has suggested! Loads of people keep saying - you must not have long now - well I've got another 3 months is I go to full term! Yes we do know the sexes - we have one of each. I didn't want  to know but DH really wanted to start bedroom planning (we have only 3 bedrooms and a DS of 4 1/2) - but I must admit I wont really believe it until they are born. Time is flying by now - you must not have long to wait until tx starts now - a few days after Xmas! I think the antagonist cycle is much shorter as the other ladies have said, so by the end of Jan you will hopefully have your positive test!

Hi to everyone else - off to work now 

CJH
x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ells, sorry to hear the HSG was painful, I had one but it was at the same time as my lap, so I was knocked out   As for the blocked tubes, that is very common and often a reason behind unsuccessful TTC efforts.  They can sometimes be cleared, but I think you will need a laparoscopy?  Not very up on it all, but I'm sure it will set you back timing wise.  As to effecting your IVF treatment, no way, many reasons for going to IVF is due to blocked or indeed no tubes, so you certainly don't need it to be clear for treatment.  Listen to what the clinic say, they are the professionals after all and will advise you best on your situation.

Enjoy your day out today!  I can't believe it was 6 weeks ago that your mum had her op!  The time has just vanished!  Enjoy the whole Christmas decoration thing too.  It would be great to do it with snow falling outside!

M&K loved the snow.  Bless them, they dug out their hats coats, gloves and boots and went running outside.  I am very lucky that they like their accessories and to dress for the right occasion!  sadly it was pretty short lived, but I believe there should be more to come?

We are still waiting on the planning permission, but it is moving through slowly.  I think we should get the decision mid January.  I was calling round for long term skip hire.  My goodness, we have loads of junk in our house, so we're going to tackle it.  My dream is to have an organised, tidy home!

CJH, sorry that you found out the genders when you would prefer not to   It is very exciting though, and oddly didn't really help your DH with the decorating I guess   We went pretty gender neutral and did an underwater theme with sand coloured lino on the floor (avoid carpet at all costs!) and wobbly lines at the bottom of the walls, moving onto graded blue as it reaches the ceiling.  They are in the eaves, so it works really well.  We had textured fish from Nemo stuck around which was great and they still lay in bed watching them now   I am going to be sad when the builders rip it all down!


----------



## Gem78 (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Ladies, 

Just a very quick hello, im sorry, no time for personals today. (Ells, gold star to you!)

Ive just grabbed 5 minutes between christmas shopping, packing, and foster son coming home form school to read through your recent posts.  Pleased to hear that for the most part everyone okay and we are all still doing the best to be christmassy.

I am now on my last clomid medicated cycle, and sorry to say i have already written it off and am looking forward to a boozy christmas.  I have been nearly tea total for a year with no joy, so i figure, why the hell not!  I am going abroad for the weekend visiting my sis and her newborn, so although it will be wonderful im sure i will have to hold back a few tears.  I have my next fertility appointment on Tuesday so fingers crossed if my refferral goes though i should be looking a txt at wessex in the next 18 weeks! EKK!

Take Care everybody, I'll update after appointment.

Gem x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi Gem   Why have you given up on the clomid cycle before it is even over?  There is still time!   Things do happen when you least expect them.  Goodness, for as long as I can remember, we have gone to every detail of the TTC rule book and nothing happened (other than the obvious FET cycle) and with this natural BFP, we were so way off it was untrue!  Both very stressed what with many things going on at home and work, having the odd drink in the evenings, in the hot tub pretty regularly (apparently a real no, no for daddy to be) and the list goes on.  I think a boozy Christmas will do you some good, sometimes a little treat like that can really lift our spirits, it can be so hard thinking about everything that may contribute to the success of the current cycle.

Good luck for the weekend, I can imagine the mixed emotions   but you will get through it and be all the stronger in the end...


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi All

Just a quicky- have been reading but limited time to post.
Updated photos of the boys http://www.********.com/album.php?aid=12352&id=100000131681715&l=45e95aa651

Good luck to all those going through treatment, hope all those with bumps are taking care of themselves and all those still waiting are well and resting.
Hope to catch up better later in the week.

L

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

LAM amazing pic's !!  The boys are beautiful, you must be very proud!

Witters, how are you hunni?  How are M&K, ready for Santa??

GEM, are you back hun?  Hope all went well and that you are now ready for a lovely Christmas!!

PoD, hope you and bump and doing well!!

CJH, how are you hun?  I bet your tum is lovely and round.

One Sock, hope you are okay too.

Ems, how are you sweet, hope you have good news to share with us soon.

NN how are you sweetie?  Have you had any funny cravings

Kirsty, hope you are okay over their on the Island and that your weather hasnt been too bad!!

Splodgesmum, hope that you are all doing okay and ready for Christmas.

A big hello   to anyone I may have missed.

AFM, well bloods are back, so hopefully all well and we will get a letter in the next week or so for our appointment.  I got some very good news yesterday...... I have managed to get BUPA to pay for some of my immune drugs - saving us just shy of £2k   I cant believe it. I am hoping that I will be able to have the first injection before new year.  I would be nice to start to feel better!!!

Hope everyone has a fabulous Christmas and a special New Year, sending you all lots of        hoping all our dreams and wishes come true. 

love
Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Wow!  That is GREAT news Ells!  Yay to Bupa!!  So pleased that things are moving so positively at last for you, long may it continue!

We are all fine.  Looking forward to telling everyone at Christmas and then my scan on NYE.  M&K are very excited for Christmas.  We made cookies for Santa today and they are undecided on wether to leave some orange or strawberry drink out for him, so we are going to experiment and try both   They are loving the snow too.  We managed to get some ski suits and gloves and so they were out in it for hours.  DH is working from home, so luckily we tag teamed it as we felt the cold!


----------



## splodgesmum (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi guys, just a quick one from me to wish you all a peaceful Christmas and a Happy New Year - may all your dreams come true.

My friend who I mentioned a few days ago is on her 7th IVF cycle tests tomorrow and I'm just praying it's the best Christmas ever for her.

Love for now, splodgesmum x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Best of luck to your friend!  After 7 treatment cycles, I think she deserves a good result 

Happy Christmas everyone!!!


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Merry Christmas Everyone.


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Good luck in 2010 ladies!!
Love Natalie xx (your mod) ​


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Merry Xmas everyone and may all our mothering wishes come true in 2010!! All the best of luck to all mums to be and all those undergoing treatment at the mo too...

Lots of love,

Sofia
xx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Merry christmas everyone and I pray that we all get our BFP in the new year heres to a great new year and a wonderful new year

xx


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies just to say happy christmas and happy new year, best wishes to you all speak soon kirst x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

I hope everyone had a great time!


----------



## splodgesmum (Jan 29, 2006)

LAM, I had a look at your pics on ** - your boys are gorgeous!   What an exciting (and busy!) Christmas you must have had.  

My friend is pg!!        

I'm so so thrilled for her - had her 2nd hcg test today and her levels have gone up, next test on NYE!

   

Hope everyone had a good Christmas x


----------



## Mistyvine (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Everyone
Sorry to butt in on the board but I'm due to start IVF at the Wessex in Feb and need some advice/positive stories.
We have been trying for 3.5 years I have PCOS and Endometriosis. We have tried Clomid and Injections which all resulted in BFN. I did have ovarian drilling in Sep 08 which did result in a pregnancy but I had a Missed Miscarriage at around 4/5 weeks.
Sue has suggested a Antagonisy IVF Cycle - anyone else had this?
Thanks
M xxxxxxxxxx
Sue


----------



## Mistyvine (Aug 17, 2007)

Make that 'Antagonist' and I also seemed to have signed off writing Sue again!!! I'm having one of those days!!!
xx


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Welcome Mistyvine... I did the antagonist cycle this feb/ march and resulted in triplets. It is a short cycle which fits around your natural cycle quite well. I had been TC for 8 years and had tried clomid, I also have inactive endo....
Ask any questions and someone on the thread will answer them for you.
Good luck with your treatment and keep us updated.


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Hello Everyone

Hope you all had a great crimbo I had a hectic one just visiiting loads of people and I have already told DP next year we are having it at home 

Witter scan date tommorrow isnt it. Bet your excited let us know how it goes 

LAM Found out today at the wessex that they have only had three sets of triplets in last 5 years thought of you. Loved the pics yr babies are beautiful

Splodgesmum I am so happy for your friend it was really time for her turn

Mistvine I am about to start my first antogonist cylce at the wessex before I did a long protocal cycle and it was quite tough on the body this short protocal cycle is meant to be better. 

Well had the appointment today and basically waiting for AF to start then we get going with the gonal F we should have otd around the 14 th Feb yes its the 14th again I cna tbelieve it. We even arrived at the clinic today at 14.14 its gotta mean something it started when we first started the tx game

Well really hope you all have a great new year and big preggers bellies xx


----------



## Mistyvine (Aug 17, 2007)

Thank you. Just read out your stories to my husband. Good to hear great stories from the same clinic.

LAM - Wow, triplets. That's amazing. You must really have your hands full there! 
I was at the Wessex a couple of months ago and a lady bought triplets in - maybe it was you!
Was that the first IVF cycle you did? 
I have the same sort of endo. I have no symptoms and it only discovered on a scan when I had a endo cyst on the ovary.

Caz S - Yes Sue said it was sort of the milder of the 2 types. I'm still trying to get my head round it all. I was given loads of paperwork today so I'll have a read through that in a bit. We had our bloods done today too so everything is in place to start. I'm waiting for my period too, which I think is en route! She said about an 'admin month' where we have to meet with the nurse, get the drugs etc so will probably start sometime in Feb too. So much to think about. I know when I start it will probably all seem straight forward.

M xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Yes we visited the clinic a month or so ago.... and yes it was our first ICSI cycle... so very lucky.... life is hectic and I never stop but worth it even if i am exhausted.

Witters- Hope the scan went well today.

Happy New Year Everyone 

L


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Happy New Year everyone... Let's hope 2010 has in store lots of babies for us all to make our mothering dreams come true!!!!     xxx
Sofia


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Happy New Year everyone!  May 2010 be a good one for us all!   

Mistvine, I too have PCOS and tried clomid etc but BFN each time.   I was successful with our first treatment (FET as OHSS meant postponing transfer) and now have 3.5 year old twins   The antagonist cycle wasn't about back in 2005, but I understand it to be much fairer on the body.  After all our issues and thinking we needed medical help, we got a natural BFP recently, so it can work dispite what you may think   Good luck!

Thanks for asking about the scan, all went well, M&K were excellent and very well behaved, they were totally mesmorised by it all.  When baby faced forward, Keilidh waved to it   As you may have guessed, just the one in there which is great news as I hope to carry to term this time!  I think I will miss the whole twin thing though as that's all we're used to   We have some pics, so will try to post one over the next day or two...


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Here's a pic as promised...


----------



## Mistyvine (Aug 17, 2007)

Happy New Year Everyone.
Witters - Lovely picture - you must be so happy. Thanks for you story, it does really help to hear successes especially as you also have PCOS.
Did you do anything to help with the IVF. Like accupunture?
I'm thinking of starting it again. I did try it before and it didn't seem to do anything but I might give another go as a lot of women seem to have it alongside IVF to help.
Also need to start the diet tomorrow (always tomorrow - no point today - I've had the hangover McDonalds!!!) I haven't got loads to lose but my BMI is 26 and I'd ideally like to lose around 1.5 stone to get me to a good healthy weight and back to a size 10.
2010 - I'm on it!!!!!
Hope 2010 brings us all lots of bumps and babies.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## V1 (Apr 16, 2006)

Hi all,
I'm new to this board and wondered if I could join you? I've been reading about your cycle Mistyvine and we're both about to start the same cycle at the Wessex. I had my set up appointment this week for my second IVF cycle. I am waiting for af and will start drugs next week on an antagonist cycle. I followed the standard protocols for my previous fresh and frozen cycles which both resulted in BFNs. But this year we saw Chantelle at the Wessex (had prevoously been with Mr Masson and Sue) and she confirmed that I had PCOS and that the relatively new antagonist cycle works really well for this so suggested we give it a try. I am feeling pretty hopeful at the moment (ask me again next week and I may give you a different answer!) because it feels good to be trying something different to the previous BFNs (a bit   but it's making me feel better!).

I look forward to getting to know you all through this board and to lots of BFPs for us all for 2010.

Vicky


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Welcome V1 and good luck with your treatment.
Good luck to all those undergoing treatment and the moment.

Sofia and Kirst- Nice to see you back- How are you? Any plans?
Witters- FAb picture.
Ells- How are you? Hope your Mum is ok.
Pody- How are things progressing?

Nice to see new people on the board... hello to everyone.
May all your wishes come true in 2010 as mine did in 2009.

L


----------



## V1 (Apr 16, 2006)

Thanks LAM. Congratulations on your phenomenal success last year. I read your story out to my husband earlier and he looked quite terrified! You're an inspiration to us all, thanks for keeping our hopes up. 
V


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

Happy new year ladies!

Witters - congratulations on the scan - lovely picture! Are M&K getting excited now that they have seen baby?

Welcome to Vicky and Mistyvyne - everyone is so supportive on the board I am sure you will find it a great help, I certainly did. Good luck with the diet plans Misty - don't be too strict though cause low calerie diets can affect IVF success - I got a call from Jacqui at Wessex to tell me to stop my radical diet as she had just been to a conference that said diets before IVF tx can affect fertility. I had an excuse to stop!!

LAM - good to see you back on the board - I hope you are not too tired with three little men to look after. I am terrified about looking after the twins - i am now 28 1/2 weeks and it is finally all a bit more real!

Ells, Poddy - how are you doing?

Hi to everyone else and heres to 2010 - it will bring lots of BFPS to this board!

CJH
x


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies happy new year to you all
witters thats greta news about scan glad it all went well keep taking care of yourselves

good luck to all new ladies this is a fab thread for support every one really supportive and helpful so dont be afraid to ask.
hope you all doing ok
kirst x


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Birdey= Good luck with this cycle- I have my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## nervousnellie (May 30, 2009)

Happy New Year everyone!

Also, a big welcome to new 'friends'.

I'm going to grovel as I have been absent for a while - sorry   Life before Christmas was spent in a daze of pretty much constant migraines which wasn't fun and me being very stressed about everything. I had a private scan just before Christmas as the nhs one wasn't due until 29th December (and the thought of having to face family and not being able to say anything was making me more stressed and I ended up off work). Everything was fine with the scan which was good news and a relief as when I had the nhs scan the baby was facing the wrong way and couldn't be measured properly. 

Hope everyone had a good Christmas and New Year.

I will try and be a better person and do some personals next time I log on - sorry. 

Going off to hang head in shame for not being on here for ages.......

NN


----------



## splodgesmum (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi guys, and welcome to the newbies   - I don't post much anymore but can second those who say this is a very supportive thread   , and the Wessex is a fab clinic  ! Certainly made our dreams come true  .

CJH, can't believe you are 28 wks already - where has that time gone?!   

Witters, something funny has happened to your pic and I can't see it - but congrats anyway! I think two sets of twins might have been a bit manic!   

Happy New Year to everyone else - here's to lots more BFPs!


----------



## Mistyvine (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Everyone.
Work tomorrow - how depressing!!

Vicky - Hi there, I'm still waiting for my period - when you want it, it never arrives! Who did you have your set up appointment with? I was told to ask for Jan, she did a blood test for me and seemed really nice. Do yo order the drugs on the set up appointment?
I've seen Chantelle before - she's really nice. Best of Luck with the treatment. x

CJH - Thanks for the diet info. I'm going to try and just do the healthy eating and exercise thang. Easier said than done but will give it a go.

Great to see so many pregnancies and babies on this thread.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## V1 (Apr 16, 2006)

Great to hear such positive reviews of the clinic. Congrats to all of those with bumps   

Mistyvine - I had my set up appointment with Sarah but I had my bloods by Jan. They're both nice but Jan is really lovely, much more bubbly and makes you feel really at ease. When the drugs are ordered depends on the type of cycle you're doing. For an antagonist, they're ordered by the clinic before your set up appointment. You'll get a call from the drugs company (healthcare at home) and asked for payment. They should arrive before your set up appointment and they tell you to take them with you but you don't need to. It's so they can show you how to use the different types of applicators but they have them all there anyway. This time, a lot of my drugs need to be kept in the fridge which is different to my previous cycles. I had my set up appointment last week and am now waiting for my period too to start the drugs and the scans. Hoping it turns up this week (i don't have them normally so am taking provera to help it along - fingers crossed)

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone  

V


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi and welcome to all the newbies, you have found a great thread here ladies, the clinic is pretty good too.  Look forward to getting to know you better   .

Hi to everyone else - NN hunni sounds like you have had a tough time, dont stress about not being on here - i havent even started tx yet and I'm hopeless about updating and logging on   .
Just wanted to pop on quickly, been having a really tough day - been in    a lot, DH is worried about me    and I dont want him to worry   .  Dont feel too great but been   over silly things.  Just think everything has gotten on top of me - dont know why I feel like this stupid really, not like me at all.  Felt a bit better this evening but tomorrow is a new day so hopefuly a good nights sleep will sort me out.  Sorry for the me post, I really do hope everyone is okay - I'll be back to normal tomorrow!!

Sleep tight everyone!    

Ells


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi All

i have been recently referred to Wessex clinic as my tubes are blocked due to borderline ovarian tumors rendering me infertile :-( I'm about to start an antagonist cycle of ivf as soon as my period arrives but they are quite erratic so can't guarantee when. I was just hoping to find some ladies that could give me a little insight into what to expect as i don't have a clue I'm 20yrs old so finding it a bit scary any replies would be greatly appreciated as u don't know the advantages of antagonist ivf or anything hope i haven't rambled.

love and hugs

Sam

xxxxx


----------



## Gem78 (Apr 10, 2009)

Hello Everyone, 

Happy New Year, I hope you all had a lovely Christmas.  

I dont tend to post on here that often as im still a fair way off tx, but i love hearing all your stories and i am learning so much!  

I was due to see my consultant at Princess Anne before christmas but had to cancel due to being stuck in Malta with no flights in to London... grrrrrrhhh.  I was so disapoointed because i was due to discuss IUI (private) and also get my refferal for IVF/ ICSI.  As it is they cant offer another appointment until mid march and it seems so silly cos I have been eligible since the rule change.  Anyway i went to my GP who said she couldnt make the refferal but that she did see my point and has advised me that she will send the request to my consultant.  I think i will give it a few days and then follow it up with a letter of my own. (you know how these things tend to get forgotten or lost) and i could be sat on my bottom for 3 months none the wiser.  The other gripe is my OH had a new SA over a month ago and we can not manage to get the results.  GP says they havent received them and Hospital says they dont give them out over the phone and we should discuss it with consultant (what in March)  I have requested the GP phone to request them, but it has been over a month now and im so cross.  I just want to know what they are so we know if we can go ahead with IUI or not.  Its this waiting around that kill's me month in month out, year in year out!  Its hard enough without having to fight and chase everything.  

Cor, sorry, what a rant, i didnt even realise i was that worked up... take no notice, i balme the clomid  

Anyway, i hope all those having tx are bearing up okay, and those still waiting are remaining hopeful.    

2010... We want a baby boom!

Take Care all, 

Gem xxx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Everyone

Ells   let all the tears out sometimes it does get on top of you I know I have bad days and you are not alone we are here for you really hope your feeling a little better today take each day as it comes 

Gem Blimey it sounds like you have had a nightmare crimbo. I would not be happy either if they lost my Dp sample. I remember when we were wating on a CF gene result and they lost his bloods and we couldnt start before he got this I was ready to explode ARGHHH I would be calling everyday until they sick of me. I think they must hate me on the other end of the line !!!

Witters The scan picture has disappeared so happy everything is ok with your little surprise


Fingerscrossed Blimey there really are some many different questions you can ask. I remember when I first started too it seems so daunting. I am about to start an antogonist cycle and too waiting for my AF to arrive. Basically you will not spend so lond DR (down regging) which is shutting your ovaries down so you dont OV (ovulate). You then start stimming which is stimming your ovaries to prduce the follies from which they retrieve the eggs. You will get numerous scan to check the progress but when they reach 18mm + you with then have EC (egg collectiojn) then ET (egg transfer) two or three days later. Hope I have helped a little but the best bet is keep looking around all the baords but this thread is great lots of lovely ladies to help you out and you can call the wessex with any questions

V1 I am the same as you wating for AF which should be this week too so it looks like we will roughly the same time 

Misty It looks like we could be the same too but I agree you never get the AF when you want it

Sorry for lack of personals to everyone I am meant to be working !!! Hope  everyone has had a great crimbo and new year it will be our turn this year I am just wating for AF to start and then I can get going. I am not sure what to do about work i have recently started a new job and it looks like tx will clash with some courses I am not sure weather to be honest with my boss. My trial period ends next week so might leave it till they sign me off Hopefully they will!!

xx


xx


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

Evening all, the board is getting really busy - lovely to meet all the new folks on here.

Welcome Sam - don't know much about the antagonist protocol - but as the others have said it seems to be a bit kinder on the body. Hurry up AF so you can get started! I had so many worries and questions which the ladies on the thread were always able to answer. You are in safe hands at the Wessex - it is such a lovely atmosphere and they explain everything well. 

Gem -You are entitled to rant - anyone would be annoyed if important results went missing!  I would be on the phone gently reminding your GP every day that you are still around. You might even have to make an appt with another GP in the practice explaining why it is important for you to get the results - they might be able to make the call. 

Caz - its so hard to decide whether to be honest about tx isn't it? I chose to be honest when we had tx for DS four years ago, but found that my boss was so unhelpful that it was more stressful than needed to be. This time I kept it quite, as I had all scans at 8am so didn't interfere with work. Only needed to miss time from work for EC and clinic said they would give me a sick note for a gynae proceedure (well it is a minor gynae surgery!!) but didn't need it as EC was on a weds so was only away for 3 days (ET happened at the weekend). Pluses and minuses - depending on how supportive work is. 

Ells - hope things are getting better. We all have days like that so be kind to yourself. Do something lovely tonight and get DH to spoil you and hope you will feel better after a good rest. Hugs to you

Hello to everyone else am too tired to keep typing now!!  Goodnight all!
CJH xx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

*New home this way >>> *http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=223035.new#new


----------

